# (4th IR) Year 1 (thread 1)



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

THE ROSTER

  - - -

  ANABSTERCORIAN (Aluire of Dairden)

  Books describing all the monsters and monstrous races of Faerun (as seen by those who use the term monster.) A glossary of all the varied races, peoples, and assorted curiosities of the Realms.

  No claims

  TOTAL PL:  None

  - - -

  BUGBEAR (Hannover Fist: human 15th level Diviner/ 10th Level Loremaster.  Alignment Lawful Neutral)

  Books detailing the demihuman and humanoid races, their cultures, their histories, and all their idiosycracies.

  Llorkh (PL 1) (The Free Nations)
  Longsaddle (PL 4) (The Free Nations)
  Loudwater (PL 1) (The Free Nations)
  Mirabar (PL 5) (The Free Nations)
  Nesme (PL 2) (The Free Nations)
  Secomber (PL 5) (The Free Nations)
  Triboar (PL 1) (The Free Nations)
  Yartar (PL 1) (The Free Nations)

  Luruar and all Cities Therein (PL 10) (The Free Nations)

  Icewind Dale (PL 2) (The Free Nations)
  The Sword Coast North (PL 3) (The Free Nations)
  The Silver Marches (PL 5) (The Free Nations)
  Part of the Savage Frontier (PL 3) (The Free Nations)

  The Enlightened Gnomes (PL 15) (The Dauntless)
  The Gnomes of Faerun (PL 10) (The Dauntless)

  Khelben Arunsun Blackstaff, Laeral Arunsun Silverhand, and the Harpstar Organization (PL 5) (The Dauntless)

  The Church of Gond the Wonderbringer (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
  The Church of Helm the Watcher (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
  The Church of the Red Knight, diety of law, nobility, planning, and war (PL 3)
  The Church of Siamorphe, diety of knowledge, law, nobility, and planning (PL 3)
  The Church of Ulutiu (he's awake now), LN diety of animals, law, oceans, protection, and strength (PL 3)
  The Churches of the Gnomish Pantheon (PL 15)

  TOTAL PL:  103

  - - -

  CREAMSTEAK (Gustav: Gustave the Phoenix, Dragon, Sword, Dagger: Fighter 10 / Iron Knight 9)

  Books on military tactics and strategy, involving mundane, magical, terrestrial, extraplanar, and other situations; much concentration on attack strategies, and explanations of previously little known (or unknown) weaknesses in standing defenses, defensive tactics, and defensive spells.

  Zhentil Keep (PL 7) (Moonsea League)
  The Zhentarim (PL 10) (Moonsea League)
  Yulash (PL 2) (Moonsea League)
  Hillsfar (PL 5) (Moonsea League)
  Phlan (PL 3) (Moonsea League)
  Melvaunt (PL 5) (Moonsea League)
  Thentia (PL 3) (Moonsea League)
  Hulburg (PL 2) (Moonsea League)
  Mulmaster (PL 6) (Moonsea League)

  Damara and all Cities Therein (PL 10) (Imaskari Empire)
  Mulhorand and all Cities Therein (PL 15) (Imaskari Empire)
  Murghom and all Cities Therein (PL 3) (Imaskari Empire)
  Narfell and all Cities Therein (PL 5) (Imaskari Empire)
  Semphar and all Cities Therein (PL 4) (Imaskari Empire)

  The Peoples of the Hordelands (PL 13) (Allies)
  The Orcs of the Unapproachable East (PL 3) (Ally)
  The Goblins of the Unapproachable East (PL 3) (Ally)

  Knights of the Shield (PL 3) (Ally)
  The Iron Throne (PL 5) (Ally)
  The Rundeen (PL 2) (Ally)
  The Twisted Rune (PL 5) (Ally)

  The Church of Garagos, CN diety of chaos, destruction, strength, and war (PL 3)
  The Church of Tempus, CN diety of chaos, protection, strength, and war (PL 5)
  The Church of Uthgar, CN deity of animals, chaos, retribution, strength, and war (PL 3)

  The Churches of the Mulhorandi Pantheon (Imarkari Empire) (PL 15)
  The Pantheon of the Hordelands (PL 15)

  TOTAL PL:  140

  - - -

  DEEL SUROOL (Character unknown)

  Books on gaming, games, gambling, how to win all manner of games, and how to win at gambling.

  No claims

  TOTAL PL:  None

  - - -

  MR. DRACO (Tanirth Daiwo)

  Asbravn (PL 1) (Free Nations)
  Baldur's Gate (PL 6) (Free Nations)
  Beregost (PL 1) (Free Nations)
  Elturel (PL 2) (Free Nations)
  Greenest (PL 4) (Free Nations)
  Hill's Edge (PL 1) (Free Nations)
  Hluthvar (PL 1) (Free Nations)
  Isle of Ilighon (PL 3) (Free Nations)
  Ilipur (PL 1) (Free Nations)
  Iriaebor (PL 6) (Free Nations)
  Nashkel (PL 5) (Free Nations)
  Isle of Prespur (PL 2) (Free Nations)
  Pros (PL 1) (Free Nations)
  Proskur (PL 2) (Free Nations)
  Scornubel (PL 5) (Free Nations)
  Soubar (PL 1) (Free Nations)
  Starmantle (PL 5) (Free Nations)
  Teziir (PL 1) (Free Nations)
  Triel (PL 1) (Free Nations)

  The Greenfields (PL 5) (Free Nations)
  The Giant's Plain (PL 3) (Free Nations)
  The Sword Coast (PL 7) (Free Nations)
  Part of the Western Heartlands (PL 5) (Free Nations)

  Broken Ones (Good Monkish Order) (PL 3)
  Hin Fist (Neutral/Good Monkish Order) (PL 3)
  Old Order (Neutral Monkish Order) (PL 3)
  Sun Soul (Good Monkish Order) (PL 3)
  Yellow Rose (Good Monkish Order) (PL 3)

  The Church of Akadi, N diety of air, illusion, travel, and trickery (PL 3)
  The Church of Gwaeron Windstrom, NG diety of animals, good, knowledge, plants, and travel (PL 3)
  The Church of Hoar, LN diety of fate, law, retribution, and travel (PL 3)
  The Church of Jergal, LN diety of death, fate, law, runes, and suffering (PL 3)
  The Church of Shaundakul, CN diety of air, chaos, portals, protection, trade, and travel (PL 3)

  TOTAL PL:  99

  - - -

  FESTY DOG (Seamus Campbell, Bard 10 / Weightless Foot Ninja 5, Neutral Good)

  Books on the true history of Faerun, including the histories of poorly understood (or not understood at all) races such as the phaerimm and sharn, and civilizations such as Netheril, Imaskari, and Arvaandar.

  Candlekeep (PL 14) (The Dauntless)
  Chondath and all Cities Therein (PL 5)
  Hlondeth and all Cities Therein (PL 5) 
  Sespech and all Cities Therein (PL 3)
  The Shining Plain and all Cities Therein (PL 3)
  Turmish and all Cities Therein (PL 3)
  The Vilhon Reach and all Cities Therein (PL 3)

  The Heralds (PL 6) (The Dauntless)
  The Harpers at Berdusk (PL 5) (The Dauntless)

  Some of the Faerie of Faerun (PL 7)

  The Church of Deneir, NG deity of good, knowledge, protection, and runes (PL 3)
  The Church of Finder Wyvernspur, CN diety of chaos, charm, renewal, and scalykind (PL 3)
  The Church of Ilmater, LG diety of good, healing, law, strength, and suffering (PL 3)
  The Church of Milil, NG diety of charming, good, knowledge, and nobility (PL 3)
  The Church of Nobanion, LG diety of animals, good, law, and nobility (PL 3)
   The Church of Oghma, N diety of charm, knowledge, luck, travel, and trickery (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
   The Church of Savras, LN deity of fate, knowledge, laws, magic, and spells (PL 3)
  The Church of Selune, CG diety of chaos, good, the moon, protection, and travel (PL 3)
  The Church of Shiallia, NG diety of animals, good, plants, and renewal (PL 3)
  The Church of Sune, CG diety of chaos, charm, good, protection, love, and beauty (PL 3)
  The Church of Tymora, CG diety of chaos, good, luck, protection, and travel (PL 3)
  The Church of Valkur, CG diety of air, chaos, good, oceans, and protection (PL 3)

  The Angelic Legions (PL 10)
  The Celestial Legions (PL 10)

  TOTAL PL:  106

  - - -

  FORRESTER (Character unknown)

  Books on the evil nature of elves, the horrific history of elves, the utter lack of value of elven culture and elves in general.  Books advocating the enslavement and/or extermination of elves.

  No claims

  TOTAL PL:  None

  - - -

  FORSAKEN ONE (Daugothoth)

  Books relating the Coming Doom, Impending Armaggedon, the extinction of whole races, the enslavement of all others.

  Peluria, Great Kingdom of the Ice Queen (PL 15)

  The Cult of the Dragon (PL 8) (Cult)

  The Dracoliches of Faerun (PL 9) (Cult)
  The Other Undead Dragons of Faerun (PL 5) (Cult Ally)
   The Undead Hordes (PL 7)

  The Church of Auril, NE diety of air, evil, storms, and water (PL 3)
  The Church of Umberlee, CE diety of chaos, destruction, evil, oceans, storms, and water (PL 3)
  The Church of Velsharoon, NE diety of death, evil, magic, and undeath (PL 3)

  TOTAL PL:  54

  - - -

  INEZ HULL (Orinil the Spymaster)

  Books containing top secret information concerning certain nations and peoples, given to those with the money to pay for them.
  Books on economics, trade, and investment for active merchants, traders, and nobles.

  Aglarond and all Cities Therein (PL 8) (The Free Nations)
  Altumbel and all Cities Therein (PL 3)
  Rashemen and all Cities Therein (PL 8) (The Dauntless)

  The Sharn (PL 25)
  The Svirfneblin of the Underdark (PL 5)

  The Elemental Legions of Earth (PL 10)
  The Elemental Legions of Water (PL 10)
  The Elemental Legions of Fire (PL 10)
  The Elemental Legions of Air (PL 10)

  The Legions of the Past Awakened (PL 15)

  The Church of Grumbar, N diety of caverns, earth, metal, and time (PL 3)

  TOTAL PL:  93

  - - -

  JANOS AUDRON (Janos, Lich Necromancer 5 / Red Wizard 10 / Archmage 5)

  Books concerning the fundamental nature of the Weave and Shadow Weave, Mystra and Shar.

  Dambrath and all Cities Therein (PL 14)
  Halruaa and all Cities Therein (PL 15) (Alliance of the Phoenix)
  The Empire of Shadow / City of Shade (PL 14) (Alliance of the Phoenix)
  The United Tharchions of Thay and all Cities Therein (PL 15) (Alliance of the Phoenix)

  Larloch and the Warlock's Crypt (PL 15)

  The Drow allied with Dambrath (PL 7)

  Ganatwood (PL 3)
  The Great Wild Wood (PL 5)

  The Legions of Shade (PL 10)

  The Church of Azuth, LN diety of illusion, magic, knowledge, law, and spells (PL 4)
  The Church of Kossuth, N diety of destruction, fire, renewal, and suffering (PL 3)
  The Church of Lolth, CE diety of the drow
  The Church of Loviatar, LE diety of evil, law, retribution, strength, and suffering (PL 5)
  The Church of Shar, NE diety of caverns, darkness, evil, and knowledge (PL 5)

  TOTAL PL:  115

  - - -

  KALANYR (Arkanyl)

  Books containing magical lore, privileged magical lore, spells, rare and very rare spells, privileged spells, and all manner of magical lore stolen/bought/bribed from mages Faerun-wide.

  The Ankhwood (PL 2)
  Part of the Chondalwood (PL 3)
  The Frozen Forest (PL 3)
  Ganathwood (PL 3)
  Gulthmere Forest (PL 5)
  Kryptgarden Forest (PL 3)
  The Forest of Lether (PL 3)
  Lluirwood (PL 7) (The Dauntless)
  The Southern Lluirwood (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
  Misty Forest (PL 3)
  Methwood (PL 3)
  The Moonwood (PL 3)
  The Rawlinswood (PL 3)
  The Reaching Wood (PL 3)
  Shilmista Forest (PL 3)
  The Snakewood (PL 3)
  The Thornwood (PL 3)
  The Wealdath (Forest) (PL 7)
  The Winterwood (PL 3)
  The Yuirwood (PL 5)

  Many of the Faerie of Faerun (PL 14) (The Dauntless)
  The Treants and Allies of the High Forest (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
  The Elves of Cormanthor Forest (PL 4)

  The Church of Chauntea, NG diety of animals, earth, good, plants, protection, and renewal (PL 3)
  The Church of Mielikki, NG diety of animals, good, plants, and travel (PL 3)
  The Church of Sharess, CG diety of chaos, charm, good, travel, trickery, pleasure, sensual pleasure (PL 3)
  The Church of Shiallia, NG diety of animals, good, plants, and renewal (PL 3)
  The Church of Silvanus, N diety of animals, plants, protection, renewal, and water (PL 3)
  The Church of Lurue, CG diety of animals, chaos, good, and healing (PL 3)

  The Elven Pantheon (PL 15)
  The Faerie Pantheon (PL 15)

  TOTAL PL:  140

  - - -

  LICHTENHART (Krysophrenos the Gold Dragon)

  Books that are Gazateers of the Realms, detailing the nations, peoples, cultures, geography, and other details of Faerun.

  Cormyr and all Cities Therein (PL 4) (The Free Peoples)
  The Dalelands Not Referred To Below (PL 5) (The Free Peoples)
  Ashabenford (PL 1) (The Free Peoples)
  Elmwood (PL 1) (The Free Peoples)
  Elventree (PL 3) (The Free Peoples)
  Harrowdale (PL 3) (The Free Peoples)
  Highmoon (PL 1) (The Free Peoples)
  Voonlar (PL 5) (The Free Peoples)
  Scardale (PL 3) (The Free Peoples)
  Shadowdale (PL 2) (The Free Peoples)

  The Metallic Dragons of Faerun (PL 9) (The Dauntless)
  The Gem Dragons of Faerun (PL 9) (The Dauntless)

  The Non-Elves of Cormanthor (PL 3) (The Free Peoples)
  The Knights of Myth Drannor (PL 4) (The Free Peoples)
  The Harpers of Twilight Hall (PL 3) (The Free Peoples)

  The Church of Ilmater, LG diety of good, healing, law, strength, and suffering (PL 3)
  The Church of Torm, LG diety of good, healing, law, protection, and strength (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
  The Church of Tyr, LG diety of good, knowledge, law, retribution, and war (PL 3)

  The Metallic Dragon Pantheon (PL 15)
  The Gem Dragon Pantheon (PL 15)

  TOTAL PL:  96

  - - -

  MELKOR (Character unknown)

  (House Karanok)

  Chessenta and all Cities Therein (PL 7) (Core Nation of House Karanok)
  Nightflower (Westgate and the Night Masks) (PL 5)
  Threskel and all Cities Therein (PL 5) (Karanok occupied)
  Unther and all Cities Therein (PL 3) (Karanok occupied)

  The Sahuagin Empire of the Sea of Fallen Stars (PL 9)
  The Coral Kingdom in the Trackless Sea (PL 8)

  The Chromatic Dragons of Faerun (PL 9)

  The Phaerimm (PL 30)
  The Unseelie of Faerun (PL 20)

  House Karanok (PL 7)

  The Church of Bane, LE diety of destruction, evil, hatred, law, and tyranny (PL 3)
  The Church of Gargauth, LE diety of charm, evil, law, and trickery (PL 3)
  The Church of Mask, NE diety of darkness, evil, luck, and trickery (PL 3)
  The Church of Talona, CE deity of chaos, destruction, evil, and suffering
  The Church of Tiamat, LE diety of evil, law, scalykind, and tyranny (PL 3)

  The Pantheon of the Chromatic Dragons (PL 15)

  TOTAL PL:  133

  - - -

  SERPENTEYE (Alarah Gomenei)

  Books discussing economics, how economic systems work, the history of economics, and how economics interact with politics.

  MAZTICAN MERITOCRACY

  Amn's possessions in Maztica (PL 10) (The Meritocracy)

  SOUTHWESTERN AND NORTHWESTERN MERITOCRACY

  Ankhapur (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
  Luskan (PL 6) (Secret Ally)
  Mintar (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
  Saelmur (PL 1) (The Meritocracy)
  Skullport (PL 3) (Secret Ally)
  Suldolphor (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
  Tulmon (PL 1) (The Meritocracy)
  Yeshpek (PL 1) (The Meritocracy)
  Yhep (PL 1) (The Meritocracy)

  Amn and all Cities Therein (PL 7) (The Meritocracy)
  The Border Kingdoms and all Cities Therein (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
  Calimshan and all Cities Therein (PL 13) (The Meritocracy)
  Chult and all Cities Therein (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
  Lapaliiya and all Cities Therein (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
  Samarach and all Cities Therein (PL 5) (The Meritocracy)
  The Nelanther Isles (PL 5) (The Meritocracy)
  The Isle of Tharsult (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
  Thindol and all Cities Therein (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
  Tashalar and all Cities Therein (PL 4) (The Meritocracy)
  Tethyr and all Cities Therein (PL 7) (The Meritocracy)
  Part of the Western Heartlands (PL 5) (The Meritocracy)

  The Shaar and all Cities Therein (PL 7) (The Meritocracy)

  The Black Jungle (PL 3) (Meritocracy occupied)
  The Duskwood (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
  The Jundarwood (PL 2) (The Meritocracy)
  The Jungles of Chult (PL 5) (Meritocracy occupied)
  The Mhair Jungle (PL 3) (Meritocracy occupied)
  The Misty Vale (PL 5) (Meritocracy occupied)
  The Neth Stand (PL 2) (The Meritocracy)
  Qurth Forest (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)

  Beholders of the Lake of Steam (PL 8) (Ally)
  King Obold and the Orcs of the North (PL 10) (Ally)
  The Goblins of the North (PL 5) (Ally)
  The Orcs of the Old South (PL 3) (Ally)
  The Goblins of the Old South (PL 3) (Ally)
  The Orcs of the Shining South (PL 5) (Ally)
  The Goblins of the Shining South (PL 3) (Ally)
  The Orcs of the Underdark (PL 5) (Ally)
  The Goblins of the Underdark (PL 3) (Ally)
  The Orcish Pantheon (PL 15)
  The Goblin Pantheon (PL 15)

  NORTHEASTERN MERITOCRACY

  Procampur (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)

  Ashanath and all Cities Therein (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
  The Great Dale and all Cities Therein (PL 5) (The Meritocracy)
  Impiltur and all Cities Therein (PL 5) (The Meritocracy)
  Thazalhar and all Cities Therein (you won't find it on the map) (PL 4) (The Meritocracy)
  Thesk and all Cities Therein (PL 6) (The Meritocracy)
  Vaasa and all Cities Therein (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)

  The Orcs of the Moonsea (PL 5) (Ally)
  The Goblins of the Moonsea (PL 3) (Ally)

  TOTAL PL:  243

  - - -

  SOLLIR (Mirriam Dhul)

  Books advocating Infernal Worship, conversion from mortality to Infernal, Infernal Domination of Toril.

  Durpar and all Cities Therein (PL 5)
  Estagund and all Cities Therein (PL 5) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  Ulgarth and all Cities Therein (you won't find it on the map) (PL 5) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  Var the Golden and all Cities Therein (PL 8) (Dark Crusader occupied)

  Council Hills (PL 3) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  Plains of Purple Dust (PL 10) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  The Desert of Raurin (PL 13) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  The Eastern Shaar (PL 5) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  Veldorn (PL 7) (Dark Crusader occupied)

  Aerilpar Forest (PL 1) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  The Forest of Amtar (PL 5) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  Channathwood (PL 3) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  Part of the Chondalwood (PL 3) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  Part of the High Forest (PL 5)
  The Lurkwood (PL 3)
  The Riftwood (PL 1) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  The Woods of Sharp Teeth (PL 3)
  Trollbark Forest (PL 3)

  The Infernal Legions (PL 10)

  The Churches of the Infernal Powers (PL 10)

  TOTAL PL:  105

  - - -

  TIMOTHY (Muad Dha Bin, Grand Caliph of Zakhara:  Rogue 9 / Fighter 3 / Dread Pirate 10 / Aristocrat 6 / Bard 2)

  Zakhara - The Four Cities of the Heart (PL 10)
  Zakhara - The Seven Cities of the North (PL 8)
  Zakhara - The Six Cities of the Pantheon (PL 7)
  Zakhara - The Five Cities of the Pearl (PL 5)
  Zakhara - The Four Cities of the Ancients (PL 9)
  Zakhara - Hawa and the Domains of the Corsairs (PL 7)

  The Desert Tribes (PL 5)
  The Djinn (PL 10)

  The Pantheon of the One Thousand Gods (PL 15)

  City of Krenalir (PL 1) (Faerunian)

  Arhkaur Swamp (PL 3) (Faerunian)
  Mortik Swamp (PL 3) (Faerunian)
  Rethild, the Great Swamp (PL 5) (Faerunian)

  The Arnrock (PL 1) (Faerunian) (Yes, Timothy has it!)
  Mother of Mists Isle (PL 1) (Faerunian)
  The Nelanther Isles (PL 5) (Faerunian)

   The Armies of Athas (PL 3) (Athian Invaders)
  The Dragon Kings of Athas (PL 8) (Athian Invaders)
  The Thri-Kreen of Athas (PL 5) (Athian Invaders)
  The Undead of Athas (PL 3) (Athian Invaders)

  TOTAL PL:  111

  - - -

  TOKIWONG (Misha Koldun:  Moon Elf Fighter 2 /Ranger 2 / Cleric 2 /Templar 15 / Divine Champion 5 / Divine Emmisary 5) 

  Books on war, war weapons, the sword, upon the philosophical nature of freedom, and the practical nature of how freedom is gained and maintained.

  Evereska (PL 4) (The Dauntless)

  Isle of Evermeet and all Cities Therein (PL 15) (The Dauntless)
  The Desertsmouth Mountains (PL 5)
  The Greycloak Hills (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
  The Greypeak Mountains (PL 5) (The Dauntless)
  The Saiyaddar and it's Bedine People in Anauroch (PL 3)
  The Plain of Standing Stone and it's Bedine People in Anauroch (PL 5)
  The Ride (PL 3)
  The Sword and it's Bedine People in Anauroch (PL 3)

  The Sea Elves of the Trackless Sea (PL 7)
  The Sea Elves of the Moonsea (PL 5)

  Ardeep Forest and the Elven Flying City (PL 7)
  The Border Forest (PL 3)
  The Far Forest (PL 3)
  The Forgotten Forest (PL 3)
  Neverwinter Wood (PL 5)

  The Churches of the Elven Pantheon (PL 15)
  Church of Eilistraee the Dark Maiden (PL 3) (The Dauntless)

  The Veiled Alliance (PL 10) (Athian)
  The Elves of Athas (PL 5) (Athian)

  TOTAL PL:  113

  - - -

  UVENELEI (Character unknown)

  No claims

  TOTAL PL:  None

  - - -

  VENUS (Raynar Smartface)

  Books speculating on possible inventions, on technological items already produced, and their possible effects on society and the world. An effort to portray technology in a positive light, to dream of a world made into a paradise by new inventions.

  Luiren (PL 6)
  Part of the Chondalwood and the Halflings of the Chondalwood (PL 4)

  The Dwarves of the North (PL 4)
  The Dwarves of the Moonsea (PL 3)
  The Dwarves of the Old South (PL 4)
  The Dwarves of the Great Rift (PL 5)
  The Dwarves of the Shining South (PL 5)
  The Dwarves of the Unapproachable East (PL 5)
  The Dwarves of the Underdark (PL 7)

  The Halflings of the North (PL 2)
  The Halflings of the Moonsea (PL 2)
  The Halflings of the Old South (PL 3)
  The Halflings of the Shining South (PL 3)
  The Halflings of the Unapproachable East (PL 3)

  The Halfling Pantheon (PL 15)
  The Dwarven Pantheon (PL 15)

  TOTAL PL:  86

  - - -

  WILLIAM  (Ardan Turval, fighter / wizard 8 / 22, Lawful Good, Worshipper of Lathander)

  Books about the value of tolerance, how it can lead to a better world, and how it is a better philosophy and way of life. Books about the benefits of diplomacy, mutual discussion, peace, social harmony, just and wise laws. Books about the joy of a world at peace.

  Neverwinter (PL 4) (The Free Nations)
  Raven’s Bluff (Ardan’s home town.) (PL 5)
  Waterdeep (PL 10) (The Free Nations)
  Daggerford (PL 3) (The Free Nations)

  The Lord's Alliance (PL 10) (The Free Nations)

  Isle of Alaron in the Moonshaes and all Cities Therein (PL 5) (The Dauntless)
  Isle of Gwynneth in the Moonshaes and all Cities Therein (PL 6) (The Dauntless)
  Korinn Achipelago in the Moonshaes (PL 5) (The Dauntless)
  Isle of Lantan (PL 3)
  Isle of Mintarn in the Moonshaes (PL 2) (The Dauntless)
  Isle of Moray in the Moonshaes (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
  Isle of Nimbral (PL 10)
  Isle of Norland in the Moonshaes (PL 5) (The Dauntless)
  Oman Isle in the Moonshaes (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
  Ruathym Isle (PL 3)
  Isle of Snowdown in the Moonshaes (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
  Unnamed Isles in the Moonshaes (PL 5) (The Dauntless)
  The Whalebone Isles (PL 2)

  The Seven Sisters (PL 7) (The Free Nations)
  The Chosen of Mystra (PL 10) (The Free Nations)

  Church of Eldath, NG diety of family, good, plants, protection, and water (PL 3)
  The Church of Lathander, NG diety of good, nobility, protection, renewal, strength, and the sun (PL 3)
  The Church of Llirra, CG diety of chaos, charm, family, good, travel, and joy (PL 3)
  The Church of Mystra, NG diety of magic (PL 5)
  The Church of Waukeen, N diety of knowledge, protection, trade, and travel (PL 3)

  TOTAL PL:  121

  - - -

  ZOURON (Zouron the Dark)

  Books on salvation and damnation, on magical lore, on magical healing.

  No claims

  TOTAL PL:  None


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

_Misha Koldun, sends copies of the Articles of the Dauntless to all of his allies, presenting the original to Queen Amlauril.  Misha smiles to the Queen, before departing her presence and takes a tour of the lands he has become the Defender of....

Mishe sends a second letter to the members of the Dauntless..._

Dearest members of the Dauntless,

We must choose a Prime Minister, and a Supreme Commander in these trying times, and we must do so quickly.  I do not wish to be presumptious, but I shall nominate myself a candidate for Supreme Commander, and make it my mission to protect the Lands of the Dauntless from the incursions of enemy forces and nations.  We must act quickly on this matter, and I hope we shall come to a conclusion on this matter soon.

As for Prime Minister, Hanover has done a fine job speaking for the Dauntless, perhaps he should continue?  Hanover please speak on this if you would.

- Misha Koldun


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

Tokiwong, my dear friend ... a couple of developments.

  You go first.
  You have 12 Armies.
  Who gets it?  Who are you attacking?  
  They have no defenses up at the moment - they are sitting ducks!
  (quoting the Emperor:  I am defenseless.  Strike me down with all of your hatred, and your journey towards the Dark Side will be complete!)

  Oh, and by the way, the smallpox is going to halve your population.
  Unless ...
  You cooperate with the Silver Cabal, and use your magic, in conjunction with their knowledge of innoculations, to immunize your people.

  However, the Silver Cabal informs you bluntly that they WILL NOT HELP YOU UNLESS you vow to give up all use of magic except that little magic you are using in conjunction with them.

  Those are their terms, non-negotiable.  Either allow them to take over your magic program, in which case you lose most of your magic, or ... suffer the loss of half your population?
  Are they being evil?  
  Yes.
  They say that the alternative - the Red Death taking over Toril because you are using magic - is a fate far worse than mere death.

  I so like being unreasonable  ... so, Tokiwong, how are you getting yourself out of this predicament?  Talk fast, talk hard ... the Silver Cabal are stubborn, and do not change their minds easily!
  (Louis Pasteur is angry about being kidnapped twice, via magic, in any case.)

  Again, you have 12 Armies.  You can place them in your territories, or attack.
  If you're attacking ... who is getting theirs?!


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

Misha Koldun strides through the halls of the Temple to Corellon as he considers the tenuous position that the City of Shade is placed in, surrounded by all side by his lands, and that of his people, but war could invite more bloodshed, and for now a tenuous peace could be maintained, and his people would need protection from the Red Death.

The Silver Cabal ambassador walked slowly at his side, as Misha continued in silence, the demands of the Silver Cabal were clear, but the way of elves was clear as well.  The lifeblood of the elves was magic, the tel’quessir were a people possessed of magic, and although he had been born man, over the years he was now very much an elf… if not just in flesh but in spirit as well.

Misha paused overlooking the vast forests of his people as he walked out on a balcony, “I have mulled over your demands, and I can see few if any alternatives.  The Red Death is a menace to the people of my lands, it continues to take lives without remorse, and your offer is overly tempting, for the safety of my people, my kin is paramount.  But your bonds are somewhat extreme, explain this to me, why is that we must relinquish control to you, explain to me the meaning behind this, and perhaps you shall have my answer?”

_For now the armies of my people shall be placed in my territories to defend, and besiege the City of Shade, but not attack._

A letter penned by Misha sent to the City of Shade’s Leader

_It has come to my attention that you perhaps harbor ill will to my peoples, I assure you that we shall not attack you, for as long as you do not act to destroy my people.  But act against the Dauntless, and there shall be consequences, for now, let us keep a tenuous peace, and I shall leave it you to maintain or break that peace, choose wisely.

- Misha Koldun_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

*OERTH*

Oerth:

  The Sea of Dust (PL 20, Vecna)
  The eastern Spirit Empire of Garnak (PL 4)
  The western Spirit Empire of Garnak (PL 6)
  Istivar (PL 4)
  Ull (PL 2)
  The Plains of the Paynims (PL 2)
  Zeif (PL 3)
  Ekbir (PL 3)
  Tusmit (PL 3)
  Yecha (PL 2)
  Ket (PL 4)
  Perrenland (PL 3)
  Calrune (PL 2)
  Delrune (PL 3)
  Highfolk (PL 3)
  Chauntosbergen (PL 3)
  Bissel (PL 2)
  Veluna (PL 5)
  Furyondy (PL 7)
  The Shield Lands (PL 3)
  Keoland (PL 6)
  Geoff (PL 2)
  Sterich (PL 2)
  The Yeomanry (PL 3)
  The Hold of the Sea Princes (PL 3)
  The northern Lortmils (PL 4)
  The southern Lortmils (PL 3)
  The Drachensgrab peninsula. (PL 5)
  Celene (PL 3)
  The Wild Coast (PL 2)
  Greyhawk (PL 5)
  The Bright Desert (PL 3)
  The Horned Society (PL 3)
  The western empire of Iuz (PL 10)
  The southeastern empire of Iuz (PL 3)
  The northeastern empire of Iuz (PL 4)
  The County of Urnst (PL 3)
  The Duchy of Urnst (PL 3)
  Southern Nyrond (PL 4)
  Northern Nyrond (PL 4)
  The Theocracy of the Pale (PL 4)
  Tenh (PL 3)
  The Hold of Stonefist (PL 4)
  The Union of Oerth - North Kingdom (PL 5)
  The Union of Oerth - Rauxes (PL 7)
  The Union of Oerth - Naelex (PL 7)
  The Union of Oerth - Ahlissa (PL 5)
  The Union of Oerth - Rel Astra (PL 3)
  Onnwall (PL 2)
  Irongate (PL 5)
  The iron hills (PL 3)
  Idee (PL 3)
  Sunndi (PL 4)
  The Great Swamp (Acererak) (PL 10)
  The western Tivanot peninsula (Scarlet Brotherhood) (PL 7)
  The eastern Tilvanot peninsula (Scarlet Brotherhood) (PL 6)
  The Lordship of the Isles (PL 3)
  The Sea Barons (PL 3)
  The Lendore Isles (PL 5)
  The Frost Barbarians (PL 3)
  The Snow Barbarians (PL 3)
  The Ice Barbarians (PL 2)
  The Jungles of Amedio (PL 3)
  The Jungles of Hempmonaland (PL 7)
  Fellreev Forest (PL 4)
  Grandwood Forest (PL 3)
  Adri Forest (PL 5)
  The Phostwood (PL 2)
  The Dim Forest (PL 3)
  The Vesve Forest (PL 5)
  Blackmoor (PL 3)
  The Godspires (The Solistarim) (PL 20)
  The Vale of the Mage (PL 3)
  The Barrier Peaks (PL 3)
  The Crystalmists (PL 3)
  The Hellfurnaces (PL 3)

  Why all these names?  (Nothing like putting them down out of memory without looking at a map.)
  Because you can invade all these territories.

  They are considering invading YOUR countries, so it is only fair you have a chance to fight back.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

Exactly where in your lands do you place your Armies, Tokiwong?
  Use your Roster to determine this.

  For example:


  The Desertsmouth Mountains:  2 Armies
  The Greycloak Hills:  1 Army
  The Greypeak Mountains:  3 Armies
  The Saiyaddar and it's Bedine People in Anauroch:  3 Armies
  The Plain of Standing Stone and it's Bedine People in Anauroch:  3 Armies
  The Sword and it's Bedine People in Anauroch:  3 Armies

  That would be an encirclement of the City of Shade, a siege as it were.

  Again, where do you put your Armies?

  - - -

  The Red Death flees Toril, and thus loses it's grip on the other worlds as well.
  It would seem that Mystra, Shar, and Chauntea (the three creator deities of Toril) combined their strength, and fought the Red Death off.
  Sometimes, it would seem, having your world infested by Gods can be useful ...

  Therefore, you are now safe from the Red Death.

  The Silver Cabal withdraws it's demands.

  (Had you freaked out there for a minute, didn't I?)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

From Krynn comes a flat statement:

  I am Mina.
  I represent the One God.
  The One God is the true God, and all your deities are frauds.
  Those who submit to the One God will be rewarded, and your world will be a paradise under the control of the Knights of Neraka.
  Those who refuse to submit to the One God, will be punished.

  Will you submit?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

*FROM EARTH*

The German Empire (PL 2) is offering it's friendship and alliance to those who will help it.

  The French Colonial Empire (PL 2) is also offering it's friendship and alliance to those who will help it.

  And so on:

  The Spanish Colonial Empire (PL 2)
  The British Empire (PL 3)
  The Dutch Colonial Empire (PL 2)
  Austria-Hungary (PL 1)
  Russia (PL 2)
  The United States of America (PL 2)
  Sweden (PL 1)
  Japan (PL 1)
  China (PL 1)

  A lot of peoples on Earth are begging the Outsiders to come and liberate them from the colonial oppressors, and/or from aggression by the major world powers.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

The Desertsmouth Mountains: 2 Armies
The Greycloak Hills: 1 Army
The Greypeak Mountains: 2 Armies
The Saiyaddar and it's Bedine People in Anauroch: 2 Armies
The Plain of Standing Stone and it's Bedine People in Anauroch: 2 Armies
The Sword and it's Bedine People in Anauroch: 2 Armies
Everska: 1 Army
Evermeet: 2 Armies



> I am Mina.
> I represent the One God.
> The One God is the true God, and all your deities are frauds.
> Those who submit to the One God will be rewarded, and your world will be a paradise under the control of the Knights of Neraka.
> Those who refuse to submit to the One God, will be punished.




Misha will not comply, his faith is strong, and the Elven pantheon shall rise to th challenge if this demands turns out to be violent.  In the meanwhile his armies shall be outfitted with the Mordenkainen's Disjunction Grenades, and hopefully trade with earth for rifles to outfit his peoples, and have them trained to use them, creating  a cadre of Honor Guard to protect the Queen and his personage.

Misha will also work to create academies through his territories, Academies of Thought, Academies of Faith, Academies of Crafts, and Academies of War.  Young citizens will be identified by their aptitude and shepherded off to learn a useful trade for the good of the people.  Misha though is troubled by this message from Krynn, and will request an audience with this Mina, if possible.

His Athasian forces will continue to keep tabs on the Athasian incursions, and their movements.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: FROM EARTH*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The German Empire (PL 2) is offering it's friendship and alliance to those who will help it.
> 
> The French Colonial Empire (PL 2) is also offering it's friendship and alliance to those who will help it.
> 
> ...




Misha offers aide to the British, United Staes, and Japan, offering texts on magic, texts on the history of Faerun, and perhaps an exhange program where prominent professionals shall stay in their respective lands to teach, and their respective proffessionals come to live on faerun, and teach and learn, and then return to hare what they learn, and perhasp even bridge gaps.  If possible intermarriage between powerful houses may be used to cement bonds, though parties should enter freely by their own accord.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

*KRYNNISH POWERS*

Since it is likely Mina will attack, here are the Ansalonian Powers and their PL:

  Whitestone (PL 3)
  Mount Nevermind (PL 1)
  Northern Ergoth (PL 5)
  Hylo (PL 3)
  Southern Ergoth (held by Gellidius) (PL 7)
  Free Solamnia (PL 5)
  Solamnia (held by Khellendros the Storm Over Krynn) (PL 7)
  Nightlund (held by Lord Soth) (PL 7)
  Throtyl (PL 2)
  Kaolyn (PL 3)
  Lemish (PL 2)
  Sanction (PL 3)
  Kalamar (PL 2)
  Estwilde (held by several smaller Dragon Lords) (PL 8)
  Taman Bursak (held by the Knights of Neraka) (PL 4)
  Neraka (Capital of the Knights of Neraka) (PL 5)
  Kern (PL 4)
  Khuri-Khan (PL 2)
  Nordmaar (PL 3)
  Saifor Isle (PL 2)
  Kothas Isle (PL 3)
  Mithas Isle (PL 7)
  Balifor (held by the Red Marauder) (PL 3)
  Kenderhome (held by the Red Marauder) (PL 15)
  The Dairy Plains (held by the Red Marauder) (PL 3)
  Abanasinia (PL 5)
  Qualinesti (held by Beryl) (PL 7)
  Thorbardin (PL 5)
  Tarsis (PL 3)
  The western Plains of Dust (PL 2)
  Icewall Bay (PL 1)
  Icewall (PL 3)
  New Coast (held by Onyx) (PL 7)
  The eastern Plains of Dust (held by several Dragons) (PL 10)
  Silvanesti (still under the Shield) (PL 5)
  Bloten (PL 7)
  Zhakar (PL 3)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

POSTED

  Misha offers aide to the British, United States, and Japan, offering texts on magic, texts on the history of Faerun, and perhaps an exhange program where prominent professionals shall stay in their respective lands to teach, and their respective proffessionals come to live on faerun, and teach and learn, and then return to hare what they learn, and perhasp even bridge gaps.
  If possible intermarriage between powerful houses may be used to cement bonds, though parties should enter freely by their own accord.

  FROM EDENA

  The United States states that if you help Japan or Britain, you are an enemy.
  Japan states that, if you help the United States or Britain, you are an enemy.
  The British state, that if you help either the United States or Japan, you are an enemy.

  So, what do you do?

  - - -

  Mina of Krynn comes to Toril.
  She comes to one of your countries, Tokiwong, and has a good look around.
  She states you have quite a wondrous civilization here, and that you are a wise person and a wise leader.
  But what are these Books she keeps hearing about?  The Books of ... Domination?  Who is using these?  And why?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

Your armies are placed, Tokiwong.

  Janos, take note.  The City of Shade is now surrounded by elven hosts.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

Misha looks at the doctrines of the countries, and decides to side with the United States, sending tomes of learning to both the Japanese and the British, books of Magic, Faerun History, and Culture.  Misha will send emissaries to the United States and meet with the President, and anyone else who wishes to meet them.  Lanes of trade shall be established, and technology and magic shall be shared.

Misha goes to Mina and speaks, "These tomes of domination are an abomination used by less then scrupulous forces to control their populaces.  You would do well to steer clear of them, because they cause nothing but chaos, and strip the people of their freedom.  I do not use them, and make it a point to destroy those that I find, there is an inherent evil in them, and if you seek them, hopefully it is purely _educational_, an unhealthy interest may draw out forces in this world that may attempt to sway your people with the books, and countering the effects with tomes of your own, will only confuse your people and sow chaos."

_Allies of the Dauntless, I reccomend we take a defensive stance for now, until we can assess what threats exist, with the Red Death diminished, we have to look at both Mina from Krynn, Athas, and the threats here on Faerun, we can't engage on too many fronts or we may fail..._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

Mina nods, and says your words are wise, Tokiwong.
  She asks for a tour of the Dauntless Countries ... would that be ok?

  The United States of America agrees to an alliance and sharing, Tokiwong.
  As of now, they are sharing their technology with you, and you are sharing your magic with them.
  There is cultural intermingling, exchanges, trade has opened ... it's all going on now.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

One person in the IR.  This could be a very short IR ...

  But that's ok.  After this was over, I intended to check myself into Hogwart's Happy Holiday Hospital anyways.

  - - -

  Janos!  Where are you?  You're next.  Or so say my dice.
  Where are you placing your Armies?  Are you attacking anyone?
  You have 12 Armies, Janos.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Mina nods, and says your words are wise, Tokiwong.
> She asks for a tour of the Dauntless Countries ... would that be ok?
> *




Misha will give her a tour of his lands within the Dauntless, and will seek permission of the member nations before showing her around their respective lands.  But she is given a grand tour, and of course, Misha will present her countenance with wonderous gifts from his people, as a show of good faith of his people.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *One person in the IR.  This could be a very short IR ...
> 
> But that's ok.  After this was over, I intended to check myself into Hogwart's Happy Holiday Hospital anyways.
> *




_I just think I either scared them of, or everyone is asleep, I got the day off, so I have nowhere to go _


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

Mina, in fascination, tours Evermeet, Evereska, and all the elven lands.
  She listens with fascination as you discuss the Seldarine.
  She listens, hears everything, wants to know it all.

  And then ... she says she must return to Krynn.
  She has to deal with the chickenpox, says she.  With the power of the One God, she can defeat it, says she.

  - - -

  Tokiwong, the United States is a strange place.
  They have something called the Industrial Revolution in progress there.
  The place is full of huge buildings they call factories, and inside these factories are strange, gnomish type gadgets of all kinds - but the noise, stench, and uproar is worthy of the dwarves.
  They are making ... well, they seem to be making everything that is produced in the Dauntless Lands, but they are producing MASSIVE quantities of these items.
  They are sending these goods along roads they call railroads.
  They communicate back and forth via something they call the telegraph.  (It works by something they call electricity.)
  They have something that drives everything which they call engines.  These engines are powered by something they call coal, or sometimes oil, and sometimes they use wood.
  The people, live on the farm, and they also live in huge cities.  By huge, I mean ... HUGE.  Even Calimport, one of the biggest cities in Faerun, is small compared to their big cities.
  The buildings are strange, too.  Many, say they, are fortified with steel - massive amounts of it.  And they use something called concrete, to build walls.
  The people of America run on what they call Time Zones.  Everyone goes by the clock - and they have more clocks there than Lantan could have produced in a hundred years.
  It is really a different place, this America.
  It isn't like Faerun at all.
  There are no druids.  Nature is considered an enemy to be destroyed.  Animals are hunted to extinction.  There are no clerics.  Disease is rampant ... and nobody cares.  There is no overt magic of any sort ... everything that is done, is done by sweat, blood, and tears.
  They have no fighters.  Instead, they have one great standing army.  This army wears no armor, and carries no recognizable weapons.
  Instead, they use very advanced versions of the arquebus, called firearms, and they have very large firearms called cannon, and firearms that shoot hundreds of bullets per minute called gatling guns.
  They also have non-magical equivalents of fireballs, which they produce using something they call dynamite.  They use this dynamite to blast tunnels through mountains, to blow up beautiful Sequoia trees for their grape arbors, and to kill each other with.

  Did I mention that, much of America is untamed and very beautiful?
  There are great prairies, high mountains, deserts, huge forests (but those are being cut down rapidly), and all manner of strange birds and animals (those are being shot and killed rapidly.)
  There is a group of people in this land called Indians.
  They are, for the most part, being held forcibly in what are called reservations - everyone else seems to hate them or look down on them, and they seem to hate the people around them.
  The Indians seem to come closest to anything Faerunian, in their ways and culture.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

(goes down and puts Tokiwong's Armies on this gigantic self-made map of Faerun ... 2nd Edition version.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

Janos, wherever you are, you're next.
  However, since you seem to be AFK, I will skip to the next person my dice say is in line.
  That would be William.

  William, you have 13 Armies.  It's your turn.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

Misha looks upon the elves with some pity, and decides to establish a bond with the American's that they must teach his people their ways of industrialization, but also learn the ways of the elves so that they can ind a middle ground between the march of progress and that of nature and natural progress.

Druids shall go to the Indians, and help them prosper, and clerics of Corellon and of all the elven Gods shall go to America and profess the faith, and teach them the ways opf healing, they will not convert, only teach, and learn of their medicines, and teach them of their clerical magic those that have the aptitude.  The arts of warfare will be taught to his soldiers, and the art of battle magic to the Americans.

Misha pens a book...

*Unity*

_an excerpt..._

…The matters of Unity are of a great matter to a nation, and its people.  The Unification of people is one that can only be achieved with tolerance, with respect and understanding.  It can be said, that not all peoples shall seek this tolerance or understanding, but to form a more perfect union, it must be sought.  The people as a whole must cultivate it, and it must be tended to.

Only through Unity can a nation grow strong, there must be a strong sense of faith in the order to be, a sense of patriotism, if one can achieve this then unity can be achieved.  We must accept each other as brothers, for surely only together can we prosper, and together we can prevail.  Unity is a source of strength for the people; it is the foundation of a good just society, a society that can endure long beyond the mailed fist a tyrant.  If the people want to support the order of there own free will, then the nation shall endure.

We must not become complacent, we must stay alert, for internal strife, prejudice, and racism can destroy unity quite quickly.  These must be eliminated as best as possible, for they promote stratification, strife, and fractionalization.  The Order must be whole, we must all support the banner, or the nation shall not endure.  Not without internal change and strife.  Internal conflict is a source of weakness and must be abated, take heed, and accept your brethren for their talents combined with thine own, can only help to increase the bounties of a nation.  In variety there is strength, that is the way of Unification…

_End Excerpt..._

_This tome is printed and spread throughout his lands, the Veiled Alliance, and America in the native languages of those regions. Of course he Queen has the first copy, signed by Misha himself... Mina is gifted a tome as well._

- Misha Koldun


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 28, 2003)

Tanirth Daiwo from his dojo in Starmantle suddenely opens his eyes from his meditation.

"It has begun," barely a whisper on his lips, the words betray a mind full of questions, and a soul full of hope.

Upon receiving the letter from Mina, Tanirth Daiwo begins a reply, "Fair Queen, I will not betray my beliefs.  However, I am open to trade and possible friendship between our people.  If you have any questions regarding this land of Toril, feel free to ask them and I will respond."

As for Earth, Tanirth Daiwo personally goes to visit the rulers of Russia, Spain, the Dutch, and the United States.  He goes, offering the assistance of his people to them, and tries to open trade lines.  Anything they ask about Toril, or anything else in his knowledge, he will answer truthfully, and even presents them with magic items of great power. *note- if the red death wasn't wiped out on Earth too, then Tanirth _does not_ present them with magic items*

All he asks of those countries is that they share their experience with technology with Tanirth's people.  That they too might gain some benefits from the expertise of the Earth nations.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 28, 2003)

> Edena of Neith wrote:
> 
> One person in the IR. This could be a very short IR ...
> 
> ...




*OOC:  Two people in the IR. Edena, this will not be a short IR if I have anything to say about it.  I am going to post then go offline until tomorrow afternoon.

Check your e-mail.  You solved one problem that people complained about.  If you like my approach to some of the combat issues, then feel free to use them. 

Hang in there.  I have faith in you.

By the way, the only truly recognizable weapon of the U.S. Army, circa 1885, to Faerunians would be the cavalry sabre.*

Ardan Turval gazes over the globe of Earth in his desk.  He chats with his chief of staff, Mara Suvrin.  The dark haired woman, dressed in the robes of a priest of Lathander, looks at the globe with him.

"So, do you think they will be a good ally?"  Ardan asks Mara as he points to a country on the globe.  

"Quite possibly," she replies in a melodious voice.  "They do have a good foundation for an ethical, effective government.  Sadly, they do not seem to live up to the true vision of their founders."

"Possibly we can work with them in doing so.  They need to extend more rights to their people, and protect and respect the rights of their minorities.  Especially the indigenious peoples.," Ardan says.

"A pity that their greatest leaders can't return and speak with them.  The great fiery writer.  The wise general who chose love of country over a crown. The scientist-philosopher who rallied against slavery.  The leader who was murdered after he lead his nation through bloody civil war," Mara says as she frowns. "Perhaps we can help them realize their true greatness of spirit."

"That gives me an idea.  Thank you, Mara."  Ardan says passionately.

"First, we will ally with this United States.  I rather like their Declaration and their Constitution.  Especially the Bill of Rights."

"I will ask for one of their citizens to see me.  Frederick Douglass the abolitionist.  Perhaps he might be willing to advise me on his world."

"We shall send the other nations and peoples of Earth books on our world, the rudiments of magic, our histories and our faiths."

"What is your idea?"  Marah says, smiling as she looks at Ardan.

"I would like to discuss this with Mr. Douglass  and a few others.   may be able to make a difference for both our worlds."

Edena:  I make alliance with the United States of America and visit.  I would like to hear Misha's thoughts on this land.

I would like to have Ardan visit the United States and meet with some of its notables in politics, technology, religion, science, and philosophy.  I would like him also to meet with a few common, everyday folk.

He will also try to see what is right and wrong with their society while learning more of the rest of the world.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

Misha is willing to speak with Ardan, "I am pleased you wish to discuss the Americans, there people have made an llaince with my lands, and we are currently involved in a avriety of programs to further cement our loyalties." 

Misha stands and pours some whiskey for Ardan, "This is an Americna creation perhaps you would like a drink?" he places the drink before Ardan, "as far as the American ideals, they are perhaps clouded, their world is very different from our own.  it is perhaps alien, they are one specieis but they divide themselves into various races based on the color of skin, and differing physical features, but they are all human.  Interesting don't you think?"

"I am working to break this tradition, perhaps you have seen my latest tome, Unity?  It is a piece that I am hopefully will be read by the people, and perhaps strike a chord, though i do not expect it to change minds, it should show awareness that the Dauntless are forward thinking.  I am intrigued that you wish to ally with the American's, there are several nations on Earth, willing to trade with our respective peoples... we would not want the rest of that planet to become jealous, eh Ardan?"

"The British are quite forward thinking as well, in fact the American's are descened from that great Empire, though they broke away perhaps a century or so ago... relatively minor country... while britain seems to be the true power on this world.  it is said that the Sun never sets on the British Empire... or something. to that effect," Misha finishes.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 28, 2003)

Edena:

I had not expected the IR to restart in the action phase so soon, so I have not really thought where to put my armies.  Maybe make the next day or so a time for people to figure that and other things out.  As well as to have people get a feel of this strange new age.  (I am also going to bed and will not be online again until tomorrow afternoon at the earliest.)

I seem to recall that Timothy is on a trip today as well.

Do we e-mail where to put our armies or do we list them here on the boards? (Sorry for making you wait.)

Hang in there, Edena.  The best is yet to come.
____________________________________________________
Ardan makes copies of his works, translated in the appropriate languages to the leaders of Earth's nations. He also makes sure that the books are available for the common people as well.  (He tries to secure a publisher who is socially conscious for that age.)


Ardan tries to visit the leaders of each nation, trying to determine why they seem unwilling to work together.   He tries to investigate any social ills that he can determine.  He also tries to visit some of the areas that the colonial powers have claimed for themselves.  If he learns of the nature of colonization, he will try to discreetly determine if any of the leaders seek to colonize Toril.  (Ardan is quite subtle.)


He suggests in meeting with the leaders that they might wish to form a League of Nations to discuss relationships between themselves and other worlds. He discreetly warns them that not everyone is Toril is reasonable -- and there are other worlds besides to consider.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 28, 2003)

"My dear Ardan.  I understand your opinions about such a League of Nations, and feel it would be an admirable task.  You have my full support with this.

Also, have you seen the innovations these Earth humans have?  Metal carts that cross entire continents in days, and messages sent along metal string that span thousands of miles in but moments!  I suggest we attempt to open trade as much as possible, and if we can, set up a central authority for the League of Nations, so that the industrial knowledge of any one nation therein can be distributed to all, for the benefit of the people.  Of course we will however need to be careful in order to properly preserve our rich natural heritage."


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 28, 2003)

*Okay, Edena.  I failed my DC 100 Will Save and I will have to post before bed.   I presume this is a secret meeting.* 

"The whiskey is indeed a delicacy,"  Ardans says.  "Of course, moderation in all things -- save virtue."

"Perhaps the British would be a good choice for an ally. Perhaps our friendly relations can draw them together.  The American language is English, as I recall.  Perhaps the family members could become closer through us.  Can you smooth over relations with the Americans for me?"

"It seems the nations of Earth are unwilling to help us save individually.  Perhaps we can draw them more closely together."

"I have read and heard of something called colonialism.  I also have heard of a few people that I should speak with who are men and women of great virtue."

"Your book is quite good.  Perhaps I should meet with the British Queen, Victoria and Prime Minister Benjamin Disraeli.  I can have Mara contact their representative>"

"Indeed, I have a few ideas that might benefit both peoples. As well as Earth and Toril."

"I believe you and like minded leaders should extend your apologies to Oerth, Krynn, and Athas for the wrong that the former rulers of Lantan did.  I beleive it would be wise as well as compassionate."

"We can and should help these worlds as we gain more knowledge of technology and Earth's cultures.  While the former Lantanese leadership wrought much evil, they may have inadvertently done some good as well by bringing Earth into contact with other worlds."

"Misha, while I oppose domination books, I do like Hannover Fist's effort to use them to spread knowledge.  I would like to do so for some skills and suggest one that you should not oppose.  
Edena, to be fair to Tokiwong, I will approach the British.  If need be, I will apologize profusely to the Americans, while praising them.  Regardless I give the leaders of the nations who contacted me magical gifts if the Red Death is off of earth. If not, I give them books, gems, and other items of great value.  (Books are translated and none magical.)


"Additionally, Misha, I highly approve of the Constitution of the Dauntless.  Ironically," Ardan says with a sheepish grin, "it is much in line with something that I am working on."

(OOC: Edena going to bed.  I will be back. Check for one more e-mail.)


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 28, 2003)

*OOC: just a small thing william, but it was Tanirth's idea for using the domination books to spread knowledge in the first place

*Edena: In case I'm not home when my turn rolls around, all of my armies will remain in defensive positions on the outskirts of my territory.  I'm laying back and trying to befriend the nations of Earth that i contacted.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

Misha nods in reply to Ardan's words, "I will not stop you if you choose that route, my stance on those infernal tomes is clear, but if you wish to tempt fate, then do so, I have no right to stop you, unless the tomes are twisted for some unforseen foul purpose.  Do know that such tomes can create chaos, even in the best intentioned hands... perhaps the simple ways of tutelage may be more reliable means, and certainly the people will have a better understanding of what it is they are doing, and a greater respect as well.  I would trust the man who has spent decades honing his skill, then a man who read a book one afternoon, and decides he too can use magic... just call me cautious."


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 28, 2003)

*Mr. Draco, your elegant words demand a response.  So, here it is.* 

"Ah, Tanirth. I suspect that we can do more with technology than Earth can. It may be possible to fuse magic and technology together to achieve effects that neither could do so separately as easily or at all," Ardan pauses, and his hazel eyes look deeply at Tanirth and Misha.  "Technomancy!  That term might do."

"It may even be possible to clear Earth of the Red Death.  There is so much to learn."

"Indeed, perhaps a higher power has drawn our worlds together for this purpose.  People united in a spirit of unity and friendship can achieve what none could separately."

"Tanirth, if you must chose a single ally from Earth, the German people seem to have much in terms of technology and seem to have an orderly culture."

Edena:  Other powers of Earth.
The Ottoman Empire: Maybe PL (1)
You may wish to include Mexico and Latin America, although the U.S. did have considerable influence with them in the 1880s.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 28, 2003)

*One more post, and that's it.  I have things I have to do.  Edena, this is a lot of fun. Thanks!   Tokiwong, I think you stated where your armies are coming from.  I think Edena needs where they are going to attack.  (I think you have Evermeet and Everska, or Bugbear does.  As I recall, you wish to be Supreme Commander of the Dauntless.  So, attacking Bugbear would not be a good thing. * 


"Misha, perhaps you are right.  If Hannover or Arkanyl can counter your arguments, I would be surprised.  I fear there is a storm coming."

"I think it might be safer to set up a series of schools, and use other methods to promote literacy and knowledge.  I shall begin a training program, and encourage temples, churchs, and any who desire to teach to do so.  Perhaps Candlekeep would wish to organize such an effort across Faerun."

"Part of me fears that does books may have effects that the former leaders of Lantan did not reveal or even know about at all.  It would fit a pattern.  I shall begin the education program and research any lasting effects that the domination books may have on their readers and their authors."

"Until I am convinced that they are truly safe, then I will not touch the domination books.  Perhaps our Earthly allies can advise in an Education program.  It will greatly aid new industries, and we can use magics to prevent damage to our world."

"If we can but cleanse Earth of the Red Death, we could help them preserve the beauty of their world."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

Misha nods, "I like the term Technomancy, as well Ardan, I had mulled over thoughts on how to brign the two together, and you ahve coined it brilliantly."

Misha smiles, "Time will be our guide Ardan, time will be our guide, and we shall adapt as needed, though Earth is only one of several worlds open to us, I have spoke with Mina of Krynn, and she seems very interested in our world as well, and I cannot ignore the presence of the Athasians... and perhaps this Oerth... Toril is about to be a busy place I beleive..."

Misha thinks for a moment, "The Dauntless will prevail though."

_My forces are not ngaging anyone William, I have the City of Shade under siege but not attacking, hoping they will agree to a tenuous cease fire._


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 28, 2003)

*Edena, I thought it was only fair to you to post where I place my armies.  For now, I am being cautious, and trying to prevent a land grab of my territories.  In effect, I am ready to interrupt the actions of any enemy forces attacking my territories.* 


Okay, I have 13 Armies.  I am positioning them to stike if needed.  I presume that those bordering the territories where I am placing them

I will send an offer of neutrality to Skullport, and I will strike with one army if there is the slightest hint that they will respond to  my earlier proposal of trade and peace with war.  This is likely the Army of Waterdeep, which also seeks to defend the city. Iwill have a second army defend the city if the first cannot do so and deal with possible treachery from Skullport.  The army of Waterdeep should be sufficient for this task.  If so, then the second army reinforces the Moonshaes. 

I will take two Armies and reinforce Ravens Bluff.

I will take two Armies and reinforce Nimbral and Lantan from possible attack from the Nelanther Isles.  They will seek to cut off any efforts to attack my nations or good aligned powers near the coast.

I will keep 7 armies to defend Waterdeep, my sea holdings, and my other territories.  I may not be ready right now to start a fight, but I will finish it if I must.

Ardan has sent a letter to those whose territories border the Free Nations and other territories that he controls.

"While in the past our governments have had disagreements, do not take my military actions as hostile. Times are uncertain, and I wish to show you that I am not a war monger.  I have informed other governments of my actions."

"For the present, I urge peace.  I have often observed that peace profits a nation far more than war."

"May there be peace between us."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 28, 2003)

Seamus is honoured by the people of Candlekeep and its surrounds electing him into a position of leadership.

His response to Mina is firm but not hostile:

Mina,

You may find our dieties to be fraudulent but they are still our dieties and I represent a large number of the good-willed ones in this case of politics.

Just before you sent your threats to us these 'false' gods of ours drove back a malevolent force of great evil. The Red Death that you deal with now. I hope that your one god is strong enough to defeat it on his own.

Our peoples have progressed thus far following these dieties, and the dieties I represent have cared for them in return. We feel no need to have your one God dominate all faiths in this place but he is welcome to come and establish his own following here.

We bear no ill will towards you, and if you would require we shall aid you in this time of trouble.

Yours sincerely,
Seamus Campbell
Dauntless Regional Minister for Candlekeep and Allies

Seamus sends word to Sweden to show an interest of relations with it and its allies.

Also Candlekeep et al. will support Misha for Supreme Commander and Hannover for Prime Minister.

As suggested by Ardan an education program will be started throughout Dauntless lands by Candlekeep and its allies. The number of our armies that are produced shall be halved to redirect those efforts into the betterment of the people.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 28, 2003)

*Making Peace*

As Ardan gazes at Tanirth and Misha, his heart fills with respect.

"Well spoken.  I believe that the Dauntless should seek to soothe the feelings of the other worlds.  They did not ask for the evil that the Lantanese regime caused.  Tanirth and Misha, a few words may be the difference between war and peace.  Perhaps each of you could contact the representatives of the other worlds."

Meanwhile, Ardan's government begins opening negotiations with Skullport.  In exchange for mutual recognition, there is to be an end to spying an assassinations.  The Church of Ellistrae  and some representatives of the Church of Eldath are asked to help the negotiations, pointing out how trade in legal items from Waterdeep will enrich Skullport beyond imagination.  The benefits of trade, and trade routes are discussed in great depth.  The possiblity of trade of legal Underdark items, such as adamantite and mithral is discussed in exchange for manufactured goods, and agricultural goods.

Additionally, there is an offer that good relations can lead to the sharing of technology and knowledge of Earth.  The leaders of Skullport are given enough hints of the possibilities of technology.  Railroads are discussed, as well as brief descriptions of what peaceful technology can do.

Essentially, the delegates try to appeal to both the financial interests of Skullport as well as encouraging them to see how peace is profitable.  They are also made aware of the resolve of the Free Nations to protect themselves, as well as the rights of their citizens.

The clergy of Ellistrae try to convince their brethren in Skullport that peace is possible and desirable.  They try to at least win the neutrality of Skullport, and if possible in their opinion, try to bring them to a more favorable attitude towards the Free Nations.  The possibility of alliance is gently breached.  

Additionally, the Church of Ellistrae tries to increase the number of converts and at least gain neutrality from the rest of the population.  A strong effort is made to win the support of Skullport or at least its neutrality.

A letter is sent to Candlekeep congratulating Seamus Campbell on his new position and asking for help in determining if there are long-lasting side effects, especiall dangerous ones, of either writing or reading the Domination Books.

Festy Dog:  I do not think you need to cut your armies to spur education and industrialization.  As I recall, these issues are handled by posting.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

_As an aside, William, I control the Churhc of Eilestraee, and they shall assist in the help you need with skullport, just for future reference._


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 28, 2003)

Shrieks of terror echo through the cold vale and the sound of thousands of marching feet can be heard as they make their way through the snow. A great roar sounds through the immense vale and the sunlight disappeared for a moment and then another and then another and the flickering light covers the frozen northern vale in an eerie suspense. For anyone who would have dared and looked at the thin aired and frozen skies of the Ice Kingdom of the North would have seen the dozens of huge boney shapes glide through them and they would have despaired.

Suddenly the vale falls quite and even the undead seem to cower and make way because it is comming. The mighty sound of its roar reaches all ears for miles across the frozen wastes and mountain ranges as Daurgothoth swoops in and beholds the undead legions. His eye finds the humans in red robes guiding and organising the great effort of relocating the core of the Cult and they do well, well indeed. His mighty gaze glides over the frozen landscape and ontop of a great mountain peek he sees several great men in long purple robes weaving mighty incantations and suddenly the whole vale is drenched in a hellish blue light. 

The light even blinds the mighty and ancient undead eyes of the dracolich-king himself and he hears the thousands of voices of despair from below. 

She has come...

The wails of despair are mingling with the sound of thousands of more marching feet and behold. The Ice Queen has come and her frost legions are assembling. This is the time for council and to organise their combined effort.

As the dracolich-king swoops down at the mountain range where the light eminates from not even he can look directly into it for the light is too bright. And even Daurgothoth can feel some cold seep into his undead bones...

Soon their scemes and made and the blue star takes off into the skies mounted upon the greatest of undead terrors ever to fly over the green lands of Faerun. All behold the new terror from the North. All fear the cold undead from the north and the sinister duo that leads them.

As the bright blue star takes to the skies cries of war can be heard as many a mighty Priest or Druid of Auril forces great ice storms to please their Queen. But in that Vale below the marching continues as a gate opens and some dark shapes disappear within...

[EDENA: I'm sending Dracoliches and Undead Dragons to Earth to attack the German and Brittish Empire... for mere sport and to test their strengths and the threat they pose. They shall also take back whatever interesting material or engineers they may seize. They'll kill them offcourse and in Faerun they'll simply be brought back as intelligent undead so that they may show the Cult what technology might be of use to the Cult as their faithfull servants.. After they have destroyed some major cities and seized some tech and engineers they will return to Faerun. ]


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 28, 2003)

[Edena, right now I'm awake from 12 to 2 ... or 4, depends on how much I want to sleep. That's GMT-1 time...]

Armies:
City of Shade: 4
Halruaa: 3
Dambrath: 1
Thay: 3

---

_Misha Koldun,

Whatever your words are, you actions indicate otherwise. We have seen the armies that are amassing  around us. We would appreciate it if you withdrew part of them.

Further, we would like to have permission for excavations in the desert you call Anauroch. This is purely a cultural matter.

Sincerely,

Janos Audron_

---

Janos also starts writing a new book: On Magical Warfare.

This book will detail guerilla tactics for Wizards, how certain spells can be used for devastating effect. It also touches the subject of Mage Duels and multiple tactics. This book also contains new ideas for spells. Low level spells that don't deal much damage, but do have an area, and higher level spells which do a little more damage, but have a huge area. These kind of spells are meant to destroy the largest part of an army: the conscripts.

This book is not meant for mass publication. It is send to the eight Zulkirs of Thay, to the Leaders of Halruaa and to people in seats of power in the City of Shade. This book is Domination Free.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 28, 2003)

Arkanyl will meet with Mina and speak thusly 

"Welcome, to our world Priestess of the One. I wonder if you know what you serve, since I have met my Gods and seen their Court, perhaps you could explain this to me ? But I do not desire bloodshed more than any other. Your choices are yours to make and I will respond appropriately. " 

To the Leaders of the Dauntless:
Yes Misha and Hannover are acceptable leaders

To Seamus: My congratulations. On your position in Candlekeep. 

To my followers:
"You have chosen to follow me despite my brief period of insanity and for that I thank you for what I was pondering was truly terrible. Your loyalty means much to me and if we stand together and stay strong we can preserve this magical world of ours from those who would destroy it in one way or another. " 

To the British Empire: An ambassador is sent, offering our aid and alliance in exchange for all the folklore and mythological information they have, in return we send copies of my Book of Magic, a domination free version of the book How to Learn the Art, and a large tome detailing the history of the Faerie of Faerun. 

The Nature and Goals of the Faerie 

The Faerie are split into two distinct courts the Unseelie and the Seelie, and the peoples of these two courts are of highly different natures , at least on the surface, the Seelie court tends to be beautiful and capricious , while the unseelie tend to be uglyand cruel. But there are similarities between the two, both are creatures of nature before all else, they will defend the natural world with their lives, for it is this world that gives them their lives. 

Some say that the Elves are Faerie who chose to become more connected to the physical world and less to its magical nature, this may or may not be true, but it does explain the elven and fae physiological similarities and the Elven lack of need for sleep. 

(Please remember this pertains only to the Faerie of Faerun the Faerie of your Earth have been corrupted by a powerful evil force who's nature I will not put down in paper. They are almost universally bloodthirsty cruel amoral creatures. )


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 28, 2003)

> bloodthirsty cruel *amoral* creatures



That's the way uhuh uhuh I like it


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 28, 2003)

With the caves more fortified than ever, the Dwarves hide before the plague. In one of them, a great building, all cut in the solid rock has arisen. It is surrounded by a city, totally carved in stone. Here they live, and they have lived for a long time. 

Raynar sits on his throne, looking over this city. The world around him has changed in such a short time. He went from spellcaster to writer to leader of his own kind. Portals to new worlds have sprung open, and with them many options. Where once his life was simple, it is now more complicated than ever.

Messengers visit Raynar regularly, alsmost every hour he hears from one. Bad news, more newcomers, more deaths, they all have bad news. Except for one of them.

_"Lord Raynar, there has been formed a portal to a world called Earth sir. The inhabitants are all humans as far as we have seen, and they are technically advanced. They are asking for an alliance sir. They call themselves the Russians, sir."_

"Russians? Hmmm. Very well. Let them know we are interested in allying with them."

As the messenger leaves, Raynar looks a bit more pleased. But still, armies are gathering all over Toril, and it won't take long before Hell gets loose.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 28, 2003)

Seamus sits in a cluttered office in Candlekeep. This particular room used to be an empty storeroom, he chose to put some spare book shelves and furniture in here rather than take the office of another.

He smiles as he reads the congratulatory letters from Arkanyl and Ardan, and nods in agreement with the idea of research into the lasting effects of books of domination.

He strokes his goatee for a while before he starts writing again. He is soon interrupted though by a gnome who bustles through the door and unceramoniously plonks some paperwork on his desk.

"Just routine things involved with running so much," he says, "Read them if you feel the need, but they mostly need signing."

"Oh," Seamus looks up from what he was doing, "Hunnel, can you find us some people who are under the effects of a book of domination? We'll need them to research the long term effects of such heavy enchantments. If need be though get some elites together and kidnap a few dominated people from a region who uses those methods. Maybe multiple different regions to analyse the effects of different commands. That sound possible?"

Hannel shrugs.

"No problem, shouldn't be beyond those celestials and fey I'd say," he says casually and wanders back out again.

_Very calm and collected fellow that Hannel is,_ Seamus thinks with a nod before continuing to write an official report on starting the research.

Over coming weeks while waiting for the return of test subjects Seamus and his colleagues research a hypothesis. He makes an emphasis also to recruit researchers from the ranks of the churches, celestials, fey and others allied to him, making best use of the broad range of experience these people may have. 

*[ooc: If halving the amount of armies produced doesn't bring any benefits to my research then I won't worry and use all the armies at my disposal.

Also we shall start to conduct research into the long term effects of the enchantment effect of domination books, if no subjects can be found within Dauntless territory (hopefully none will be) then an elite team will be sent out into non-Dauntless territory to kidnap some people under the effect. The people kidnapped will be from a range of different rulerships so as to have a gauge on the long term effects of different commands if there are any.]*


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 28, 2003)

With the threat of the Red Death negated and the gates between the worlds remaining open, Orinil begins to expand his intelligence and investigations into Earth, Krynn, Oerth and Athas. Since magic seems set to stay, it will be used to assist the agents sent out to help them blend in and discover the true lay of these worlds politics rather than the official line of those in power. Piles of books, journals and newspapers are brought back and teams are employed day and night to speed in their translation and digestion. As expected, all is not as it seems. As in the realms, in most places in these other worlds power is weilded by minorities whilst the large proportion of these worlds populations live without access to wealth, land, technology or magic. 

Above all else that filters through to the spymaster is an interesting series of events that have been occuring in the region of Earth known as Europe. Only a few years previously a couple of intellectuals who were part of a revolutionary movement counter to the current powers had published a book whose name translated as "The Communist Manifesto". Revolutionary movements throughout the region had been inflamed, destabilising the region and causing huge upheaval in politics. 

Drawing upon the assitance of the Sharn and their love of politics, Orinil sets about writing a short booklet, drawing on the themes from this manifesto, shaping them to the politics of Toril. More precisely, to the politics of a certain area of Toril. The politics of an empire existing mainly in the western heartlands which is held together by force, rhetoric,magic and the force of personality of its overlord. Within this region a small red bound booklet starts becomeing widely available in the hands of every dissenter and firebrand, before being passed on to a neighbor, friend or relative. A small book entitled, "The Fallacy of Merit".


----------



## Timothy (Mar 28, 2003)

Muad Dha Bin sits in his new Palace that has arisen in Qudar, City of Power. He sits comfartebly, knowing he is defended by the best defenses a city could have. He and his generals have come together in his great Starategy room that provides 3D projections of Fearun, Zkahara, Oerth, Krynn, Atahs, the Earth as well as the other Fearunian continents. The projections can be changed and provided with notes. Currently the Projection Table hold a detailed projection of Feaun, with notes. 

"Men, listen up, we have possesion here, here, here, here and here" saya Muad Dhab  Bin as he points at the Swamps and Islands he controls. "But we need an ally on the face of Fearun, someone powerful, who has not yet allied himself with any other power. Someone that is THE power on Fearun."

As he says this, The lands of the meritocracy light up on the map, pretty much lightening the whole room with a vast glow.

"The meritocracy! Ruled by Alarah Gomenei"

I want you to study his lands, as well as all lands on the potential target list I gave you.I feel confident that we can Ally with the Meritocarcy.

With that Muad Dha Bin leaves the Strategy room and goes up to his Study, in the higest tower with a view on all the city and surrounding lands. TRhe room is littered with paper wrk, all boooks in prgress, Muad Dha Bin, is a perfectionist and he just can't get himslef to write a good book. he has a lot of Ideas, but they all come out wrong.

He does not look at his books, but begins writing a letter instead.

_To The great Alarah Gomenei, Ruler of the meritocracy.

Greetings, I am Muad Dha Bin, Ruler of The Zakharian Empire. I have watched your recent dojngs and congratulate you with the crafting of a great empire! I have a proposal for you.
I propose an Alliance between both of our lands. We both have a greta Naval force and a great Empire under our control. We seem to be made for eachother. I hope that this propasal is what you want as well and await your answer.

Noble Greetings

Muad Dha Bin, Grand Caliph of Zakharian Empire._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Misha Koldun,
> 
> Whatever your words are, you actions indicate otherwise. We have seen the armies that are amassing around us. We would appreciate it if you withdrew part of them.
> 
> ...




Misha pens a letter to Janos Audron...

_Janos Audron,

Forgive me if my methods seem harsh, but the protection of my people, are paramount to our way of life, and in the past the Shade have shown that their motives are often counter to our way of life.  Perhaps diplomatic negotiations are in order, and a formal pact of non-agression can be reached where specific terms can be detailed on this matter.

Though I do not wish to interfere in a cultural matter, I must have assurances that these excavators is for cultural matters.  I will need a list of names, whch cannot be more then 50, of those you wish to send to Anauroch.  They shall be provided papers clearly identifiying their allegiance to your nation, deliver these papers and I shall allow them entrance to Aunaroch, but they shall be under the purview of Dauntless law, and will be attended to by my men during their exacavations.

- Misha Koldun_

Misha Pens  second letter and sent to the Dauntless leaders by secret courier...

_Honored Leader of the Dauntless,

I come seeking advice on what shall be done about the City of Shade, they say that my forces should stand down, but I believe that they are simply trying to buy time.  

I am in contact with their leader Janos Audron, and his words were as I expected, for your perusal a copy of this letter has been attached as well.  My past dealings with the shade have not been pleasant and perhaps before committing to a more serious course of action, I ask for the wisdom of the members of the Dauntless.

- Misha Koldun_

Misha sends a letter and parcel to Seamus (Festy Dog)

_Seamus Campbell
Dauntless Regional Minister for Candlekeep and Allies,

I aplogize for the lateness in this reply, but I wish to honor your new position withis gift and the kind words that I may give.  The road ahead of you is long and hard, but the rewards, are great.  The people of your lands, of Candlekeep shall come to recognize that it is all for the better, and the Dauntless shall prevail.

-Misha Koldun

*The parcel is of a finely crafted revolver, with the name Seamus Campbell on its side, it is a Holy Revolver +4, a combination of technology and magic in the Realms.*_

Misha shall continue to exchange information with the Americans and will take a tour of their lands,  meeting with important people, and make sure to learn their native language before he sets foot on American soil, he will speak with the president and his cabinet about the way of his lands, the elves, and the threats from Faerun and beyond that may affect his new allies.  Misha will profess that if the Indians are in search of wild lands they can call their own, he offers them a place in Neverwinter Forest, though thsoe that which to stay may do so, and are highly encouraged.  Misha will also encourage many of his people on Faerun to migrate to Earth, perhaps about 5% of the total population, of those who are curious to see what Earth is like.  Misha will try and setup academies in the United States as well, and seeing the Universities, will be intrigued and bring such knowledge back to his lands, and establish similar places in his lands.

Misha will also suggest that perhaps some Americans may wish to come to Faerun, and see it as well.  This he encourages as well.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 28, 2003)

William + Tokiwong: The leaders of Skullport are interested in peaceful trade with the surface, but warn against further expansion of the chursh of Elistree. They say that if Elistree started getting significantly more worshipers in Skullport they would consider her religion a threat and act accordingly. That would be bad for business.


--

Edena, the Meritocracy will approach the Empire of China and offer them aid from the "foreign devils" trying to colonize their country.

The high tech companies we've bought troughout the western world will continue working and investing on Earth but will increasingly start to transfer production to Amn, Tethyr and Calimshan.
Meanwhile we continue to educate (farming, tech, magics, psionics, fighting) and indoctrinate our people with magical books.

__________

Alarah Gomenei sat in the Chamber of Thrones, listening intently to the governor of Vaasa. The gold and white that dominated the design of the hall seemed too bright to his eyes in the intense noon-light of Calimport, too bright in light of the darkness of the report. The vaasaite spoke in calm, almost cold, tones, about strange sightings in the north. Reports had accumulated and even if some of them were exaggerations or outright deception the shere amount of them still indicated something troubling was going on.
 Perhaps another legion should be sent to the area? A division of Special Forces up from Implitur? The troops might well be needed there too in light of the Imaskari situation. 
 The meeting had gone on troughout the night and several of the delegates showed signs of exhastion. Alarah hid it better than some but still felt the siren-song of sleep. Ever since he had stopped using his ring of sustenance there had been some trouble reconciling the amount of time he had to work with his increased need for sleep.
 Nevertheless, there was one issue that could not be postponed. A letter had arrived by courier during the vaasan's report with a most intrguing proposition. 



> Greetings, I am Muad Dha Bin, Ruler of The Zakharian Empire. I have watched your recent dojngs and congratulate you with the crafting of a great empire! I have a proposal for you.
> I propose an Alliance between both of our lands. We both have a greta Naval force and a great Empire under our control. We seem to be made for eachother. I hope that this propasal is what you want as well and await your answer.
> 
> Noble Greetings
> ...




"Jeh'gana," he adressed the representative from Thindol. "You are the one among us most knowledgable about Zakhara. What do you have to say about this message?"

"Grand Caliph Muad Dha Bin has in a short time brought a greater degree of unity to the continent of Zakhara than most of our analysts thought possible, by all accounts he is an extraordinary individual. He would seem to be an honourable man, but does not allow himself to be blinded by preconceptions and dogmatic formula. He is a dangerous man to any who would make himself his enemy and would thus also be a powerful ally. Zakhara is a better nation with a man like him as its leader."

"So you recommend that we accept his offer?"

"There can be no doubt that we'll need capable allies in these troubled times and there are few powers more capable than Zakhara. An alliance between us would make perfect sense geopolitically and there is much we could do the each others benefit. And yet..."

"And yet we can never know the heart of any man." Alarah nods thoughtfully. "True, my friend, it always comes down to trust, to faith in trustworthiness. Even the Gods do not see all the paths of the future (hail Bane, hail Gruumsh, hail Maglubiyet, hail Waukeen), but there is one thing we can trust. That so long as the alliance prooves useful to him he will have no reason to leave it. In time our two nations will be bound tighter together and a true trust can arise.

The meeting is adjourned, I thank you for your councel."

Later in his study Alarah writes a reply to the Zakharan letter.

"I greet you in friendship, noble Grand Caliph Muad Dha Bin. I see the many tales I've heard of your wisdom are only exceeded by the truth. The Supreme Council has decided to accept your most fortuitous offer of alliance and it is my personal hope that our alliance shall prosper trough both peace and war. Should one of us come under attack the other shall come to his aid. Should one of us aquire new works of technology or magics the other shall have his share. And if we both decide that an enemy must be removed we will both do what must be done to achieve that end. And so we shall both enjoy greater security and prosperity.

Alarah Gomenei, President of the Meritocracy Confederation "


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *William + Tokiwong: The leaders of Skullport are interested in peaceful trade with the surface, but warn against further expansion of the chursh of Elistree. They say that if Elistree started getting significantly more worshipers in Skullport they would consider her religion a threat and act accordingly. That would be bad for business.
> *




Misha replies,"That trade is good, but I am one to limit religion, if the people choose to join the Church by their own volition then that is their choice, not mine.  I have not instigated any progrom to prosteylize your people.  They go to the churh by their own volition, perhaps if this is a threat, then it may speak volumes of the conditon of your people, perhaps the faiths in their land are not apt to their needs..."


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 28, 2003)

(Bugbear taps the mike, causing a horrible screching noise to fill the forum. "Is this thing on?")

Okay first things first.  The regions under my control, will consolidate into a union of states called the Icewind .  They take the name fro the _Icewind Compact_, a mutial trade and protection treaty, similar to, but not identical to the European Economic Community.  Those areas who are listed as members of the Free Nations drop that appealation, and Icewind joins the Dauntless Alliance.

The Enlightend Gnomes of Evermeet will relocate to a secret lab somewhere n the silver marches.

Here is where I restate some of my actions from the last thread, just in case you missed the Edena.  They are important, and bare repeating.

_Also, in a secret lab somewhere in Fearun, the gnomes begin working on four more versions of the Anti-Magic spell. One each to disrupt magic on Oreth, Krynn, Athas, and Earth. This is done under the utmost secrecy. *Manhattan Project Level Secrecy*

Any new Domination books which have being printed are distroyed as they are found. 

Large underground Vaults are constructed to house the population in case of a major disaster. These are carved out deep within mountain ranges within our teritories. Any passages which lead to the underdark are collapsed and sealed.

The Dauntless begin gathering all sorts of knowledge: Books on Magicial Theory (Including janos' works), Engenering, mathamatics, anything. They set up secure Libraries in their lands to store these books, similar to Candlekeep. Set will also be kept within the Vaults.

The general Populance are edjucated on what to do in case of an attack by outsiders or Athasians, as well as how to deal with natural disasters. 

Craftsmen are encouraged to teach others their skills. Blacksmiths, Engeiners, and other mundane craftsmen are paid 1gp/week by the goverment for each student they take on.

Citizens are also encouraged to learn the healing arts. Free training in basic healing skills will be provided free of charge to any who are interested. The avialibilty of these classes will be made widley known, as well as the advantiges of knowing how to heal._

Okay, now on the new stuff...


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 28, 2003)

To Mina and the world of Krynn:

"The land of Icewind sends it's greetings to you.
You mention your one, true God, this Idea Intrigues me, as I am a Theologian. I am Curious about your one true god and wish to learn more.

"Once again, I send our deepest appologies for the suffering of your world brought about by the Red Death being unleashed upon the Multiverse. Whatever aid Icewind can give is yours in combating the smallpox. I shall ask the Silver Cabal to send teachers to Krynn, if this is your will.  I ask that you, Mina, and the dauntless work as one to see that the Red Death is destroyed."

Sincerly, Hannover Fist
Icewind

****

To the world of Oreth:
"The Lands of the Icewind Compact wish to give their condolances to the peoples of Oreth, and to once again appologise for the Disaster that our world has unwittingly inflicted upon yours.  

"Whatever aid we can give to slow the spread of the Smallpox in your lands will be given. Do not give up hope, though the day fades into night, the dawn allways comes."

Hannover Fist
Icewind.

****

To Tokiwong:
"I accept your nomination for First Speaker of the Dauntless.  Only through determination, sacrifice, and reasion will we survive the days yet to come."

****

To the Dragon Lords of Athas:

"Of all the lands affected by the curse of the Red Death, yours stands to gain the most.  Your home is a harsh furnace where plague and death are well known companions. Yet, though the works of the red death, you have found Faerun, a world with an abundance of reasources.

"I understand why you attack us.  On Athas, the only way to get that which ou need, is by taking it from your neigbor. However, faerun, is different.  

"That is why, Icewind will make no issue with the lands you have claimed in conquest, Provided that you immediatly enter into negotiations with us and the other Dauntless nations. We wish no ongoing war between our worlds, if it can be avoided.

"Do not take this offer for peace as a sign of weakness.  The Dauntless know no fear, and will not stand back while you take more terretory in our lands.

"Consider my words carefully. I hope to hear your response soon, one way or annother."

Hannover Fist
Icewind


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 28, 2003)

Concerning Earth

Hannover Fist sends Emmisaries to The United States, The United Kingdom of Great Britian, The Empire of China, The Empire of Russia, The Empire of Mexico, the Kingdom of France, and the German Empire.

These Embassies are to help with matters of trade and to aide communication between ourselves and those nations.

To the Silver Cabal:

"Though many are releved by the sudden disapearance of the Red Death, I find myself filled with a creeping dread.  Some of the churches of my world are claiming that the Faerunian gods have driven the beast from the five worlds. 

"While this is certanly a pleasant Idea, I find it an unlikly scinario.  The gods of our world, and presumibly of Oreth and Krynn also suffered greatly under the predations of the Red Death.

"My theory is that the Red Death, having glutted itself on the misery of five worlds, has gone off to digest it's meal.  I fear that when it returns, it will have become even more powerful.

"I ask that you consider this.

"In other matters, The worlds of Oreth and Krynn are sufferering greatly from the Smallpox Plague.  I ask that you aid their worlds as you have been aiding mine. Help them to fight off the Plague."

Hannover Fist
Icewind


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

*MASSACRE*

POSTED BY FORSAKEN ONE

  EDENA: I'm sending Dracoliches and Undead Dragons to Earth to attack the German and Brittish Empire... for mere sport and to test their strengths and the threat they pose. They shall also take back whatever interesting material or engineers they may seize. They'll kill them off course and in Faerun they'll simply be brought back as intelligent undead so that they may show the Cult what technology might be of use to the Cult as their faithfull servants.. After they have destroyed some major cities and seized some tech and engineers they will return to Faerun.

  THE CONSEQUENCES

  The people of Earth have no effective defense against this attack.
  The British Empire has Ironclads in it's navy, and they have great forces of ground troops, but remember that this is 1885 and they have no modern weapons with which to counter this threat.
  The British have the gatling gun.  However, it is a non-magical weapon and is ineffective against dracoliches and undead dragons.
  Same with the Germans.
  The people of Earth have not seen dragons for at least five thousand years.  To say they are astonished is understating things greatly.  They are transfixed, then horrified, then they panick.

  The British and German Armies mobilize and fight back gallantly against the attack.
  Hundreds of thousands of soldiers mobilize.  Warships ready their guns.  Cannon are placed in defensive positions around major cities.  Gatling guns point at the sky.
  It is all useless, all goes down to the same disastrous defeat.

  Big Ben in London shatters as the dracoliches hit it with their Cold Breath.  Parliament collapses as the dragons stomp the building down.
  London burns in Cold Flames, it's people fleeing, streets jammed, every road out of the city a mass of terrified people.
  Down come the dragons, with their long swooping breathe attacks, and by the thousands people die, frozen in their tracks, pieces of their bodies shattering from the Dragoncold.
  Dragonfear paralyzes the British Army.  Dragons tear asunder their ranks, freeze their men, blast asunder their cannon and their hopes.
  Ironclads sink as dragons tear them apart with claws and teeth, or smash them with their enormous tails.

  To make a quote from a famous film:

  The trickle of human refugees turns into a torrent, without purpose or direction.
  It is the beginning of the Rout of Civilization, the Massacre of Humanity.

  The government of Great Britain, driven from London, meets in Coventry.
  They declare war on any and all Powers supporting these attackers.
  They beg the Dauntless for help.

  The government of Germany, driven from Berlin, also begs the Dauntless for help against this massive assault.

  Forsaken One, you come away from this with large numbers of captured scientists and engineers, including Queen Victoria herself.

  In the United States, France, Russia, and all other nations on Earth, there is horrified awe at what is happening.
  ALL of the nations of Earth beg the Dauntless, the Meritocracy, and ANY OTHER Power on Toril that is willing to aid them, to come to the aid of Earth against this titanic onslaught.

  As London, Sheffield, Glasgow, Frankfurt, Stuttgart, Berlin, Dresden, and other cities burn, the Americans begin full scale evacuations of New York City, Washington, Detroit, Chicago, San Francisco, and Los Angelos.
  The French evacuate Paris and Nice.  The Russians evacuate Moscow, St. Petersburg, and Vladivostok.  
  Delhi and Bombay, Montreal and Quebec City, Mexico City, Tokyo, Peking, Rome, Athens, Istanbul, Cairo, Johannesburg ... a massive torrent of people flee to the countryside.
  In every nation on Earth, mines are set up as shelters - it seems they are the one safe place for people.  Uncounted millions of people squat in these mines, in filth and disease, without food, clean water, or any sanitation.  While above them the roar and wrath of the dragons burns their cities and countryside alike.

  In other words:

  EARTH IS SCREAMING FOR HELP.  FROM ANYONE WHO WILL GIVE HELP.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 28, 2003)

*Repost*

A 'big' Serpenteye post. (All quotes are of Edena)




quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The representative from Dambrath, a powerful nation not under domination but instead a free ally, stands and speaks:

There should be a conclave to determine which religions are productive to society and the people of the Meritocracy.
Those religions that are productive and useful should be supported.
Those religions which are not productive and useful should be outlawed.
That is the stance of Dambrath. We fully support the President of the Meritocracy in his endeavors in this manner.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



"You are wise indeed, my friend, and your councel shall be followed. I am now sending invitations to representatives of all the faiths of Toril so that they themselves can present their cause before our court and we can decide which of them are worthy of being worshipped by our glorious peoples. Lolth and Loviatar are godesses of great strength and dedication, but other Gods should also be judged according to their merits. Meritocracy shall be the rule of all things." 



quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SERPENTEYE POSTED

I'd like to volunteer to create a faction map for Toril and the Forgotten realms, like I did for Creamsteaks, stasised, IR. I'm sure someone will be able to put it up on their Net-Site. 

FROM EDENA

I would really like that! Can you do it?
You have my full support on this venture!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Sure. I won't do it right now, though. It will have to wait to the interlude between turn 1 and 2 when we will be able to begin the actual warring. I will need some time to do the map, and your cooperation in adjucating the borders (no map of Faerûn I've seen have national borders marked).



quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, I have been suffering from chronic fatigue and weakness, and my work on the IR this morning left me exhausted. I collapsed after finishing my articles, 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



 Do not, I repeat, do not exhaust yourself. If this game makes you sick, like the 3rd IR did at some point, it wouldn't be good for anyone. Prioritate yourself Edena, some selfishness is necessary for any and all humans. Your well being is not less important than our enjoyment, and our enjoyment of the game will soon end if you cause yourself harm from overexertion. We all care about your health and general happiness.



quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Janos, Serpenteye, Creamsteak ... you have control of your respective powers now.
What do you do to fight this plague (chickenpox) ? How do you save your people?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



I do everything possible to help my people. The sick are quarantined and given the best possible care we can afford to give them. Thousands of our sages, druids, mages and clerics start researching magical and non-magical cures and immunization to the disease. We will reqruit the finest doctors and medicinal researchers of Earth to our aid with great gifts of gold and stories about our harmonious and peaceful society ().



quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Chosen of Mystra, who had been neutral towards the gnomes, denounce them as enemies.
The Free Nations of Faerun declare war on Lantan.
Lantan, goes down under an avalanche of assault.

The gnomes of Lantan, are put out of business. Their magic is taken from them, their printing presses seized, their Astral Gates closed. They are reduced to a subjugated people.
But it is too late. The Red Death has arrived on Toril. The Astral Gates to Earth, cannot now be closed by any means.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



A letter to the leaders of the Free Nations

"By ruthlessly assaulting Lantan, a close friend of our Confederation, you have committed atrocity. This will not be forgotten. But, for now, greater concerns must take presedence. I offer you the assistance of the Meritocracy in curing the horrible disease that is plaguing all our nations and in finding countermeasures against the insidious Red Death. I also suggest that it would be wiser for us both if we concentrated on fighting more diabolic enemies than each others. At least both our powers hold true to some mutual virtues of Good, though we might disagree on certain minor points."



quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TOKIWONG POSTED:

Misha will call for a great Tribunal of the most powerful members f the Dauntless to deal with the threat of the plague, while having the clerics of Corellon study the contagion a smuch as possible, and quarantining Evermeet, and several strategic locations, no one leaves or enters thoe lands, if Queen Amlauril will comply...
Misha puts out the Call to meet ina neutral Demiplane, protected by magics, for all PC members of the Dauntless...

FROM EDENA

Done. The meeting is convened (everyone in the IR is welcome to take part.)
Major rulers, including Queen Amlaruil, also attend.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



The Meritocracy will do everything in its power to aid other nations in finding a cure for the diseases.



quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Realms of Ergoth, Solamnia, Qualinesti, Thorbardin, and of course Kenderhome send their greetings to their Torilian brethren.
With a question - why did Toril send a plague to kill half of Krynn? 
And why shouldn't Krynn invade Toril, and mete out retribution for this attack?

From Oerth, Keoland, Furyondy, Nyrond, the Great Kingdom - they all send their greetings.
Along with a statement that Toril is the cause of the massacre (the plague) afflicting them, that Toril is an enemy planet, and that Toril will be invaded and subjugated.

Athas is not so polite.
The Dragon Kings immediately invade Toril.
The lush green world of Toril is a bananza for the Defilers of Athas.
Very quickly, they gain toe-holds across Faerun.

Of course, the Red Death spreads to all of those worlds now.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



"You base your statements on inadequate knowledge about the real cirqumstances of the situation. The plague came from the world of Earth. But the blame is not theirs. No, the disease is a natural force, a wild beast like any other wild beast, noones responsibility but its own. Rather than fight, the course of Wisdom would be multilateral cooperation in finding a cure."



quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Red Death will take your people too, unless ... unless you stop using magic.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



We will not stop using magic. Not yet.
We send numerous expeditions to Earth to find out more about the Red Death. Where did it originate? How was it created? What are its powers? What are the limits of its powers? How have some spellcasters on Earth managed to escape its effects? How can we fight it? How can we fight it? How can we fight it?



quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

'The Silver Cabal is pursuing science as a weapon to defeat the Red Death. Through understanding and enligtenment, we hope to raise the condition of our fellow men above the misery and despair imposed by the Red Death.
The illness attacking your world is called chickenpox. We have developed an antidote for chickenpox. We have the tools to halt the disease, to stop it from killing your people. Without magic. Without arcane lore of any sort. 
Our weapon against misery, disease, and horror, is science.'

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



"Thank you. What else can I say when there are no words to describe the gratefulness I feel. Ask anything of me and, within reason, it shall be done."



quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Creamsteak Posted:

He then goes to speak to all of the leaders on Toril, and states, "We all agree then that we are going to work against this disease rather than each other right? No need to be fighting about petty things, like good and evil, when the entire universe is doomed."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



"True words from a true man. The nations of the Meritocracy hold no emnity against the Imaskari or any other, legitimate, nation."


______________

Alarah Gomenei, not so fat as he once was, sits in his windowless study. The last few days? weeks? months?, had been hectic in the extreem and he was exhausted. Time blurred itself into one huge spongy mass within his mind and all he knew about the date was that it was too late, too close to running out. So much had been done, but for every huge success a huge threat had risen. He must act, act again and again, no time for rest, for blessed sleep and comfort. He feels his eyelids sliding, sinking, drifting together. And he feels a hand, his own hand, striking his face repeatedly. No! Not yet time for sleep. He grabs his quill again and speaks to himself.

"The Red Death may yet return, magic may still have to go. Unfortunately when it does no power will suffer greater than my own. I need some last resort, anything that can be done, must be done, will be done. The people will not trust me yet, despite all that I have done only for their happiness. When the effects of our magical books cease most of our people will rebell, most of our states will defect. Magic will no longer hold our great confederation together, but I have found something that will.

These last few days I and my allied druids have researched and concocted a potent cocktail of powerful natural and synthetic narcotics. Completely non-magical, this super-drug will cause extreem addiction in any who take it but once. The pleasure and chemical addiction this drug creates will bind any who take it to the drug and the provider of the drug will be able to dictate the behavior of the victim by threathening to withold it. Only I and my closest associates will be able to grow and manifacture the drug. By use of Plant-Growth the crop will grow rapidly and soon our first harvest will be ready. Soon." 


Edena- I just pulled all this out of my ass, feel free to laugh mockingly and overrule it . If you don't overrule it the Meritocracy will act as swiftly as it possibly can to complete the manifacturing of the drug and to distribute it troughout my territories, all people will be told to take it while they still are under my (magical) influence. The distribution will be handled by special Blue Cadres of loyal (as loyal people as I have without the magical domination) agents, escorted by powerful military units. We will set up a system of total dependency, where no facet of society except my PC controls any but a small part of the distribution of the drug completely. We will make it next to impossible for anyone but the proper authorities to create sufficient stockpiles of the drug to survive a rebellion and all our effort will be put into making sure that the drug cannot be reproduced by anyone else and that the secret of its creation is well hidden. We will also create a non-magical medication that removes the physically and mentally debilitating effects of such a potent drug, leaving only the addiction (in unreduced potency) in place. This antidote will be distributed by White Cadres, just as loyal to Alarah as the Blue, but a completely separate organization.


____

Disclaimer: I do neither support nor condone the use of illegal drugs (whatever drugs are illegal in your country for use in your country). This is just a game, an I'd like to believe that my actions in a game do not accurately indicate what kind of person I am in real life.


Last edited by Serpenteye on 03-25-2003 at 07:15 PM


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 28, 2003)

When the good news about the defeat of the Red Death finally reached Krysophrenos, he celebrated in his own way - he slept for a week straight.
When he had finally rested, he immediately resumed its work and sent letters to all those who helped in the Ark Project, stressing the importance of what they accomplished: they managed to win mutual distrust and stand together against a common enemy. He urged them not to let their differences divide them again, because even if their enemy didn't threaten them anymore, they had learned that together they're stronger, that together they can face overwhelming forces and still stand victorious. When he wrote to his fellow dragons from other planes he stressed that evolution alone couldn't  have made the dragons thoughout the universe so similar, so they had to agree that they all had a common origin, and that what divides them is much less then what unites them.

He went to the secret location of the Encyclopaedists and told them their exile had come to an end, and brought them and the Encyclopaedia back, where it was concieved, in the halls of his lair that shone anew since he restablished their magic.

He was going to resume his work at the Encyclopaedia and the Gazette, when he recieved a convocation from His Resplendence the King of Justice Lareth, the ruler of all the gold dragons.
In his monumental lair, the two thousand years old dragon, surronded by his counselors whose name is legend as well, Nexus the Great Dragonmage, Tamarand, and many others looked at the considerably younger great wyrm kneeled in front of him, and said: "You made me proud, son. You did much for the Dragonkind and the other magical races, and you did much to promote justice and the general good. Rise, son, because I want you to be one my counselors, because I want you to be my Speaker of Justice."
His Resplendence Lareth appointed him with the charge of being his spokesman to the world and to the other dragon species, and to guide them wisely in these fast changing times. Deeply honored, Krysophrenos accepted.
Back in his lair, Krysophrenos dropped on the ground and thanked all the gods he paid homage to, Landys the Balancer, Her Mercy Tamara, Xymor the Justicemaker and Zorquan the Greatest Wyrm, as well as the triad of human gods he came to respect, Torm the True, Ilmater the Benevolent and Tyr the Just, for having him live to this day, and promising them he would have been worthy of the honor bestowed upon him.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

*SPECIAL SITUATION*

I am going to take a chance here.

  I want ALL OF YOU who are yet to post where you are placing your Armies (including Forsaken One, who must place at least some of his on Earth) to do so now.
  In other words, do it simultaneously.
  I realize that you may believe posting will give the other guy the advantage, so you may delay, hoping that other guy posts first - I want ALL posts in the next 24 hours, please.  24 hours is a reasonable length of time.

  Janos, William, Tokiwong have placed their Armies already.  Now, I want all the rest of you to place.
  Ok?

  - - -

  Serpenteye, China was going to ally with the Meritocracy - now China is SCREAMING FOR HELP from the Meritocracy.
  Whatever diplomacy you were working is lost in the panic that is gripping Earth from Forsaken One's attack.
  You might as well consider China a PART of the Meritocracy now, Serpenteye - they will join, if that is the price for protection.
  They will do ANYTHING you ask, in return for your protection.

  Japan, India, France, The Netherlands, the United States, Mexico, Austria-Hungary, the Ottoman Empire - every nation on Earth not yet under attack is offering to join WHATEVER POWER ON TORIL, THAT IS WILLING TO HELP THEM NOW.

  Mina of Krynn is quick to take advantage of this.
  The Knights of Neraka, bearing the standard of the One God, march to the aid of the British and German Empires.
  Mina hurls the might of the One God against the attacking dragons.  Armies of the Dead and the Magic of Miracles drive back the Dragons.
  Mina and her Knights are welcomed as nothing short of saviors, as they stand with the British and German Armies, and hurl wave after wave of destructive magic at the attacking dragons.

  But the British and Germans are still screaming for MORE help.
  If someone does not go in there and help, these two Powers will ally with Mina.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

TO VENUS AND SERPENTEYE

  Venus, Russia just became your ally. 
  Russia is now under your control.

  The assault by Forsaken One has Russia in terrified panic.
  From here on, Russia is one of Venus's territories.

  And from here on, China is one of Serpenteye's territories.  Same reason.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

TO ALL PLAYERS IN THE IR ...

  POST WHERE YOU ARE PLACING YOUR ARMIES PLEASE.

  CONSIDER THIS PLACING TO BE SIMULTANEOUS WITH ALL OTHER PLAYERS (areas where conflicting Armies are placing will be considered disputed, and I will resolve the battles there based on your posts.)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

Misha will take froces from Evermeet and Everska, and head for the America personally, and will defend the United States, since they are his allies, and trade is open, he will engage any enemys forces that dare attack his allies, and is quite a powerful warrior in his own right being a 31st level warrior, and a chosen emissary of Corellon, he wields his blade, Vallia's Honor with great skill and intensity, he will protect the United Staes or die trying, against this outrage!


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 28, 2003)

Concerning The Free Nations



> A letter to the leaders of the Free Nations
> 
> "By ruthlessly assaulting Lantan, a close friend of our Confederation, you have committed atrocity. This will not be forgotten. But, for now, greater concerns must take presedence. I offer you the assistance of the Meritocracy in curing the horrible disease that is plaguing all our nations and in finding countermeasures against the insidious Red Death. I also suggest that it would be wiser for us both if we concentrated on fighting more diabolic enemies than each others. At least both our powers hold true to some mutual virtues of Good, though we might disagree on certain minor points."




To Alarah Gomenei, 
Some of my regional Goveners forwarded this letter to me and asked that I clarify some of the issues brought up within.

First, know that not all members of the Free Nations approved of the invasion and annilation of Lantam's nation and culture.  Many of the member states of the Icewind Compact were opposed to the invasion, a matter which ultimatly lead to their seccession from that alliance.

The Free Nations can no longer be counted on as a stable political force, as more and more of it's members leave the alliance.  Some will seek shelter among the Dauntless, but others will no doubt will find our aims unsatisfactory.  I advise you not to alienate potential allies. 

Also, the Invasion of Lantan destroyed the Free Nations as surely as it did the Island kingdom.  Take this as a warning to the effects of unwarrented aggression. Though the Red Death seems to have fled the five worlds, it may yet return.  Wars of vengance will only make matters more difficult should it do so.

Hannover Fist,
Icewind


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

POSTED BY BUGBEAR

  Okay first things first. The regions under my control, will consolidate into a union of states called the Icewind . They take the name fro the Icewind Compact, a mutial trade and protection treaty, similar to, but not identical to the European Economic Community. Those areas who are listed as members of the Free Nations drop that appealation, and Icewind joins the Dauntless Alliance.

  FROM EDENA

  Noted.  The Icewind Compact is created.  I will adjust the Roster accordingly.

  BUGBEAR

  The Enlightend Gnomes of Evermeet will relocate to a secret lab somewhere unden the silver marches.

  FROM EDENA

  Noted.  Note also that Menzoberranzan is down there.

  BUGBEAR

  Also, in a secret lab somewhere in Fearun, the gnomes begin working on four more versions of the Anti-Magic spell. One each to disrupt magic on Oreth, Krynn, Athas, and Earth. This is done under the utmost secrecy. Manhattan Project Level Secrecy.

  FROM EDENA

  Noted.  As of right now, nobody - including Inez, knows of this project.
  Bugbear, everyone knows of the Gnomish Anti-Magic Contagion Spell - FOR TORIL ONLY.
  Bugbear, an Anti-Magic Contagion Spell is not possible for Earth - your researchers quickly learn this.  Anti-Magic Contagion Spells ARE possible for Krynn, Oerth, and Athas.

  BUGBEAR

  Large underground Vaults are constructed to house the population in case of a major disaster. 

  FROM EDENA

  The people of Earth could use those right now!!!

  BUGBEAR


  These are carved out deep within mountain ranges within our teritories. Any passages which lead to the underdark are collapsed and sealed.

  FROM EDENA

  You have to displace quite a number of humanoids to do this.
  King Obold of the Meritocracy immediately asks for military intervention from YOU, SERPENTEYE, against this aggression against his people.

  BUGBEAR

  The Dauntless begin gathering all sorts of knowledge: Books on
 Magicial Theory (Including janos' works), Engenering, mathamatics, anything. They set up secure Libraries in their lands to store these books, similar to Candlekeep. Set will also be kept within the Vaults.

  EDENA

  Noted.  Again, as I said before, if these were Domination Books the reader would automatically grasp all concepts read.  Since they are not Domination Books, the reader must do it the old-fashioned way.

  BUGBEAR

  The general Populance are edjucated on what to do in case of an attack by outsiders or Athasians, as well as how to deal with natural disasters. 
  Craftsmen are encouraged to teach others their skills. Blacksmiths, Engeiners, and other mundane craftsmen are paid 1gp/week by the goverment for each student they take on.
  Citizens are also encouraged to learn the healing arts. Free training in basic healing skills will be provided free of charge to any who are interested. The avialibilty of these classes will be made widley known, as well as the advantiges of knowing how to heal.
  Okay, now on the new stuff...

  FROM EDENA

  Noted.  However, Serpenteye, Sollir, and Janos, with their Domination Books, are beating your populace hands-down on the education matter.
  The Enlightened Gnomes are trying to create a book that does not Dominate, but which does enable instant comprehension.  This work is in progress.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 28, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *TO ALL PLAYERS IN THE IR ...
> 
> POST WHERE YOU ARE PLACING YOUR ARMIES PLEASE.
> 
> CONSIDER THIS PLACING TO BE SIMULTANEOUS WITH ALL OTHER PLAYERS (areas where conflicting Armies are placing will be considered disputed, and I will resolve the battles there based on your posts.) *




How many armies do we have to use?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 28, 2003)

mmm, I need another roleplaying post for this to make sense, but I can already state that the troops of Cormyr and the Dalelands will remain to defend their homelands, while all my dragon troops will come to Earth and defend britain and germany, as well as many paladins from the churches of Torm and Tyr. I'd send also clerics of Ilmater but I need to know if Earth is still under the grip of the Red Death.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

Earth is still plagued by the Red Death.
  And Forsaken One, is feeding the Red Death with vast amounts of human suffering, pain, and death ... the Red Death is getting stronger.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 28, 2003)

> BUGBEAR
> 
> 
> These are carved out deep within mountain ranges within our teritories. Any passages which lead to the underdark are collapsed and sealed.
> ...




NOTE:  Teh vaults are being constructed in mountains WITHIN my teretory.  I.E. the Nether Mountains, and the Rauven Mountains. NOT in the Spine of the world.  If Possible we will enlist the Dwarves of the North to Aid us, if not we will manage.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

And so, the metallic and gem dragons of Toril clash with the undead dragons and dracoliches over the skies of Britain and Germany, while Mina and her legions battle from the ground.

  However, as per his post, Forsaken One's dracoliches and undead dragons now leave Earth, having accomplished their mission.
  They leave behind London and Berlin in burned ruins, hundreds of thousands dead or wounded, and millions displaced from their homes and starving in hastily improvised shelters.

  In Peluria, the Domain of the Ice Queen, the Ice Queen smiles ...

  Mina states she and her Knights will protect the British and the Germans.
  Mina states that she has sufficient troops to do so.

  In other words, Lichtenhart, Mina is asking not so subtly that your forces depart.
  You can choose to defy her and stay, or you can leave.

  Nobody else has yet responded to the crisis on Earth ...


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: SPECIAL SITUATION*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *I am going to take a chance here.
> 
> I want ALL OF YOU who are yet to post where you are placing your Armies (including Forsaken One, who must place at least some of his on Earth) to do so now.
> In other words, do it simultaneously.
> ...




Icewind will send non-military assistance to Germany and Britain.  They will assist with rescue opperations, attend to the wounded, and if possible, assist Mina's forces there in non-military capacities.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 28, 2003)

*I've named my faction the Underground Alliance. *


_"Sir Raynar, Russia, our new allies from Earth, are under siege by dragons from Toril! They are requesting our help!"_

"Send in help, as much as we can miss, but still keep our defenses here up and running. Our strenght is in power, not in numbers. Send in the troops. 

__________________________________
*Army Placement:*

Army - Place 
1 -  Luiren (PL 6)

1 - The Dwarves of the North (PL 4) - 
1 - The Dwarves of the Shining South (PL 5)
1 - The Dwarves of the Underdark (PL 7)

1 - The Halflings of the North (PL 2)
1 - The Halflings of the Moonsea (PL 2)
1 - The Halflings of the Shining South (PL 3)

2 - Russia (PL 2)

TOTAL PL: 88 - TOTAL ARMIES: 9
____________________________________


Some of Russia's best engineers are brought to Toril, and have started working on a steam engine. Also expiriments with gunpowder are being done. As people on Earth have much more ways to treat the Plague, Dwarves, Halfling and Russia's scientists will start working on a cure that will affect everyone.

Also new books are being writen by Russians, with information about their research on all kinds of subjects. Mathematics, Engineering, Warfare, Chemistry, Physics, Sanitation. Raynar himself spreads books throughout Russia about the Dwarven Art of Masonry.


A letter is sent to all leaders.

_Greetings noble leaders, presidents and other betitleds,

I am Raynar Smartface, leader of Dwarves and Halflings in the world of Toril. We have allied with the Humans on Earth, the Russians. This is a warning to those who have attacked them, to stop their siege on Russia immediatly.

Also, we are searching for a possible cure against the Plague, and we are making progress. If other countries want to aid us in our search, the Underground Alliance will offer an alliance to those. 

Sincerely,

Lord Raynar Smartface_


Also, Russia is asked if helping other countries on Earth is acceptable, as they can aid both Russia and the Undergroud Alliance with research, technical progress and warfare.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

Misha calls upon the Dauntless members to aid the Earth after this unwarranted assault, and immediately presses for sanctions and embargoes against Forsaken One's power, and they will publicly speak against the actions on Earth.

Aid in the form of supplies, clerics, and support goes to those nations that have suffered, meanwhile, Misha will cotninue to maintain his own regions and interests in the United States... but a massive relief effort is underway for the nations that were attacked...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

*Ye old 'big' Edena post, only $4.95*

POSTED BY FORSAKEN ONE
                                            bloodthirsty cruel amoral creatures
  That's the way uhuh uhuh I like it 

  FROM EDENA

  You do realize that every nation on Earth is declaring war on your power, don't you?
  And your enemies on Toril may take advantage of this?
  Better get some allies quick, Forsaken One!!

  - - -

  VENUS
                                    With the caves more fortified than ever, the Dwarves hide before the plague. 

  FROM EDENA - IMPORTANT

  The chickenpox is 50% lethal on Toril, but only a small part of the populace has caught it so far.
  As a result, only (ONLY!) about 1% of the Torillian population has died.
  And the Silver Cabal is now mass producing vaccines against chickenpox.

  Unfortunately, more plagues from Earth are now appearing on Toril.
  The Black Death.  Typhoid.  Cholera.  Typhus.  Your clerics are going to be busy.
  Again, the Silver Cabal is helping, teaching the science of making vaccines.

  The Silver Cabal does not help you, Forsaken One, for reasons that are obvious.
  The Silver Cabal, states that those powers of Toril who refuse to help Earth, or ally with Forsaken One, will get no help from them.

  VENUS

  Russians? Hmmm. Very well. Let them know we are interested in allying with them.

  FROM EDENA

  As previously stated, Russia is begging for your help now, Venus.
  If you help them, they will become a power under your control.

  - - -

  FESTY DOG

  We'll need them to research the long term effects of such heavy enchantments. If need be though get some elites together and kidnap a few dominated people from a region who uses those methods. Maybe multiple different regions to analyse the effects of different commands. That sound possible?

  FROM EDENA

  The long-term effects of the Domination Books?
  The research is ongoing ... (chuckles evilly ... you didn't think such powerful magic was without side effects, did you??)

  FESTY DOG

  Over coming weeks while waiting for the return of test subjects Seamus and his colleagues research a hypothesis. He makes an emphasis also to recruit researchers from the ranks of the churches, celestials, fey and others allied to him, making best use of the broad range of experience these people may have. 
  [ooc: If halving the amount of armies produced doesn't bring any benefits to my research then I won't worry and use all the armies at my disposal.

  FROM EDENA

  You can do the research and use all your Armies, Festy Dog.
  The preliminary research indicates the Domination books cause permanent changes in personality, Festy Dog.

  - - -

   Inez Hull

  With the threat of the Red Death negated and the gates between the worlds remaining open, Orinil begins to expand his intelligence and investigations into Earth, Krynn, Oerth and Athas. Since magic seems set to stay, it will be used to assist the agents sent out to help them blend in and discover the true lay of these worlds politics rather than the official line of those in power. Piles of books, journals and newspapers are brought back and teams are employed day and night to speed in their translation and digestion. As expected, all is not as it seems. As in the realms, in most places in these other worlds power is weilded by minorities whilst the large proportion of these worlds populations live without access to wealth, land, technology or magic.

  FROM EDENA

  A British man calling himself Sherlock Holmes offers to be your eyes and ears on Earth and elsewhere, Inez.
  Do you accept?

  By the way, your book causes chaos in parts of Serpenteye's territories in Amn, Tethyr, and Calimshan.
  This is good.
  What is not so good for you, is that Serpenteye's agents find out that your power is the cause of the chaos.             

  - - -

  TIMOTHY

  (wants to ally with the Meritocracy)

  Hmmm ... this communication is intercepted by Inez and his spies, and gets into the wrong hands.
  Soon, it falls into the hands of certain individuals in the Icewind Compact, the Dauntless, and the Free Nations ...

  - - -

  TOKIWONG

  Further, we would like to have permission for excavations in the desert you call Anauroch. This is purely a cultural matter.

  FROM EDENA

  You do NOT want to excavate under Anauroch!!!
  The PHAERIMM live under Anauroch!!!

  If Melkor does not declare the phaerimm do something about said excavations, I WILL.  

  - - -

  Honored Leader of the Dauntless,

  I come seeking advice on what shall be done about the City of Shade, they say that my forces should stand down, but I believe that they are simply trying to buy time. 
  I am in contact with their leader Janos Audron, and his words were as I expected, for your perusal a copy of this letter has been attached as well. My past dealings with the shade have not been pleasant
and perhaps before committing to a more serious course of action, I ask for the wisdom of the members of the Dauntless.

  FROM EDENA

  I would like to note that a HUGE elven army, tens of thousands strong, is now occupying all of Anauroch around the Shade Empire, and in the mountains on both sides of Anauroch.
  Here are the elite corps of elves from Evermeet, the unicorn riders, the aerial corps, the elves with their plate armor that seems to magically move with them and is effectively weightless ...
  No, it's not provocation.  It's just elves on a sight-seeing tour ... 

  I repeat myself - the United States of America is screaming for help.  
  There is widespread famine now in America, as her peoples have fled the cities.  Disease is rampant, and law and order have broken down in many places.
  America is desperate for help.
  Who will help them?   

  The American Indians do not want Neverwinter Forest.
  The American Indians want America back.  It was taken from them by war, and they want their lands back.  
  They give a long list of HORRIFIC atrocities (spells reveal they are telling the truth) committed against them by the other peoples of America. 
  They state they only want back what was rightfully theirs.
  (Of course, right now the Indians have taken cover from Forsaken One's assault also, so this issue can wait.)

  - - -                                                                                  

  SERPENTEYE

  The high tech companies we've bought troughout the western world will continue working and investing on Earth but will increasingly start to transfer production to Amn, Tethyr and Calimshan.
  Meanwhile we continue to educate (farming, tech, magics, psionics, fighting) and indoctrinate our people with magical books.

  FROM EDENA

  Forsaken One just ruined your racket, Serpenteye, with his assault on Earth.
  And Inez, just made things worse, by formenting rebellion in Amn, Tethyr, and Calimshan.
  Your project, at least for the moment, has to be put on hold.

  SERPENTEYE

  Later in his study Alarah writes a reply to the Zakharan letter.
  "I greet you in friendship, noble Grand Caliph Muad Dha Bin. I see the many tales I've heard of your wisdom are only exceeded by the truth. The Supreme Council has decided to accept your most fortuitous offer of alliance and it is my personal hope that our alliance shall prosper trough both peace and war. 

  FROM EDENA

  Serpenteye, may I point out that Zakhara is allied with the Dragon Kings of Athas?  With the Defilers?
  The Dragon Kings use magic that destroys water, in massive amounts.  MASSIVE amounts.  And it kills all vegetation, and it even kills people.
  Defiling magic ruins the land, while doubling the advancement rate of the mage in question.
  You are allying with these?  When they came to destroy Toril?  When they destroyed the native humanoids and most of the demihumans of Athas?

  Of course, Inez and his spies, and the Veiled Alliance, makes SURE that every other Power on Toril knows the history and methods of the Dragon Kings, and that your alliance with Zakhara has been made!

   - - -

  BUGBEAR

  The land of Icewind sends it's greetings to you.
  You mention your one, true God, this Idea Intrigues me, as I am a Theologian. I am Curious about your one true god and wish to learn more.
  Once again, I send our deepest appologies for the suffering of your world brought about by the Red Death being unleashed upon the Multiverse. Whatever aid Icewind can give is yours in combating the smallpox. I shall ask the Silver Cabal to send teachers to Krynn, if this is your will. I ask that you, Mina, and the dauntless work as one to see that the Red Death is destroyed.

Sincerly, Hannover Fist

  FROM EDENA

  The emissaries of Mina accept your offer, Bugbear.
  They want peace and alliance with the Icewind Compact.
  They state that together, along with the Dauntless and other Powers of Toril, that the Red Death can be eradicated.

  BUGBEAR

  The Lands of the Icewind Compact wish to give their condolances to the peoples of Oreth, and to once again appologise for the Disaster that our world has unwittingly inflicted upon yours. 
  Whatever aid we can give to slow the spread of the Smallpox in your lands will be given. Do not give up hope, though the day fades into night, the dawn allways comes.

  FROM EDENA

  Ivid the Undying sends the following:

  Fools and meddlers.
  You have inflicted massive suffering on our people.
  You have opened gates and allowed horrors from beyond to enter our world.
  You have meddled with magic indiscriminately and irresponsibly.

  It is time you faced the responsibility for your actions, People of Toril.
  You will accept the Overlordship of Rauxes.
  Those who do so, will have their weapons and magic confiscated, and become lawful citizens of our Nation.
  Those who will NOT do so, will be treated as the heretics and foes that you are, and YOU WILL BE EXTERMINATED.  DO I MAKE MYSELF CLEAR?

  You have proven your idiocy even further by consorting with the one you call Mina.
  Do you not know who she is?  She follows a great evil, as terrible as the Red Death which you have unleashed amongst all of us.
  You allow her free passage through your lands.  You allow her to spy out all your secrets.
  You make it possible for her to conquer your world, and OURS, by so doing.

  You will lay down your Arms, and you will submit to Rauxes.
  If you do not, YOU WILL BE DESTROYED.

  (Ivid is banging his fist on his throne.)

  THESE TERMS ARE NOT NEGOTIABLE.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

TO BUGBEAR

  You have 1 Army for every 10 PL you have total, Bugbear, rounded up.

  So, if you PL is 91, you have 10 Armies to deploy.
  If your PL is 101, you have 11 Armies to deploy.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

FROM BUGBEAR

  Icewind will send non-military assistance to Germany and Britain. They will assist with rescue opperations, attend to the wounded, and if possible, assist Mina's forces there in non-military capacities.

  FROM EDENA

  Noted, Bugbear.  They are grateful for the help, too.
  And, they are grateful to everyone else that is helping.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

TOKIWONG

  Misha calls upon the Dauntless members to aid the Earth after this unwarranted assault, and immediately presses for sanctions and embargoes against Forsaken One's power, and they will publicly speak against the actions on Earth.
  Aid in the form of supplies, clerics, and support goes to those nations that have suffered, meanwhile, Misha will cotninue to maintain his own regions and interests in the United States... but a massive relief effort is underway for the nations that were attacked...

  FROM EDENA

  The nations of Earth want MILITARY AID, IMMEDIATELY AND NOW.
  They appreciate humanitarian help, but they want ARMIES to protect them against another dragon assault.
  London and Berlin are smouldering ruins.  They want military protection!


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  FROM EDENA
> 
> The nations of Earth want MILITARY AID, IMMEDIATELY AND NOW.
> They appreciate humanitarian help, but they want ARMIES to protect them against another dragon assault.
> London and Berlin are smouldering ruins.  They want military protection! *




Edena I already stated that Misha lead a force from Evermeet to Earth, taking forces from Everska, and Evermeet to defend the United States


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Ye old 'big' Edena post, only $4.95*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  I repeat myself - the United States of America is screaming for help.
> There is widespread famine now in America, as her peoples have fled the cities.  Disease is rampant, and law and order have broken down in many places.
> America is desperate for help.
> Who will help them?
> ...




I insist that before any aid can be given to the US, that they address the claims of the Indian Natives. I would like to hear the American side of the story before commiting to such a venture.
  - - -                                                                                  



> *
> BUGBEAR
> 
> The land of Icewind sends it's greetings to you.
> ...




I would like to know more about Mina and Krynn. I no nothing about her or the one god in OOc or IC, so feel free to lie to me. Of course I will be using divinations to find out about her claims.



> *BUGBEAR
> 
> The Lands of the Icewind Compact wish to give their condolances to the peoples of Oreth, and to once again appologise for the Disaster that our world has unwittingly inflicted upon yours.
> Whatever aid we can give to slow the spread of the Smallpox in your lands will be given. Do not give up hope, though the day fades into night, the dawn allways comes.
> ...




This threat shall be brought before the Dauntless Councel. I shall ask that all Humanitarian aid to Oreth be Cut Off, and ask the Silver Cabal to consider doing the same.
My veiw is that the dauntless will not give in to Rauxies' threats.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Ye old 'big' Edena post, only $4.95*



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I insist that before any aid can be given to the US, that they address the claims of the Indian Natives. I would like to hear the American side of the story before commiting to such a venture.
> - - -
> ...




Misha will for now assist his allies, and worry about who did wrong to whom later... many horrible things happen in many places... the time for placing blame can be done later when this crisis is over...

Misha would like to stay informed on Mina as well, Hanover please keep the Dauntless informed...

The threat from Ivid is met with, well with wroth...

_I appreciate the gesture Ivid, I really do, so hmm, to be polite, go screw yourself, your demands are not acceptable... and if you wish, I shall meet you on the field of battle but beware, you will make an enemy of two worlds... if you have a case against Mina, then speak it, and perhaps we can come to an agreement... but if your answer is mass subjugation... then please do not waste our time.

-Misha Koldun_

Misha will tell the nations of the Dauntless that war with Oerth  may be imminent... and will alert Earth of the danger Oerth is posing...  He will also fund moneies to the Velied Alliances to make alliances with Preservers one Athas, and nay free nations of people, perhap this city-state Tyr they speak of would be an excellent ally...


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 28, 2003)

Meritocracy armies. 


SERPENTEYE (Alarah Gomenei)


MAZTICAN MERITOCRACY

Amn's possessions in Maztica (PL10)--- 6 armies

SOUTHWESTERN AND NORTHWESTERN MERITOCRACY

Ankhapur (PL 3)
Luskan (PL 6) --------------------------------1 army
Mintar (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
Saelmur (PL 1) (The Meritocracy)
Skullport (PL 3) (Secret Ally).--------------1 army
Suldolphor (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
Tulmon (PL 1) (The Meritocracy)
Yeshpek (PL 1) (The Meritocracy)
Yhep (PL 1) (The Meritocracy)

Amn and all Cities Therein (PL 7) ---------------------1 army
The Border Kingdoms and all Cities Therein (PL 3)
Calimshan and all Cities Therein (PL 13)-------------1 army 
Chult and all Cities Therein (PL 3) 
Lapaliiya and all Cities Therein (PL 3)-----------------1army 
Samarach and all Cities Therein (PL 5)----------------1army 
The Nelanther Isles (PL 5) ------------------------------1army
The Isle of Tharsult (PL 3) 
Thindol and all Cities Therein (PL 3) 
Tashalar and all Cities Therein (PL 4) 
Tethyr and all Cities Therein (PL 7) -------------------1 army
Part of the Western Heartlands (PL 5)---------------1 army

The Shaar and all Cities Therein (PL 7) (The Meritocracy)--2 armies

The Black Jungle (PL 3) (Meritocracy occupied)
The Duskwood (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
The Jundarwood (PL 2) (The Meritocracy)
The Jungles of Chult (PL 5) (Meritocracy occupied)
The Mhair Jungle (PL 3) (Meritocracy occupied)
The Misty Vale (PL 5) (Meritocracy occupied)
The Neth Stand (PL 2) (The Meritocracy)
Qurth Forest (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)

Beholders of the Lake of Steam (PL 8) (Ally)-----------1 army
King Obold and the Orcs of the North (PL 10) (Ally)---1 army
The Goblins of the North (PL 5) (Ally)
The Orcs of the Old South (PL 3) (Ally)
The Goblins of the Old South (PL 3) (Ally)
The Orcs of the Shining South (PL 5) (Ally)
The Goblins of the Shining South (PL 3) (Ally)
The Orcs of the Underdark (PL 5) (Ally)
The Goblins of the Underdark (PL 3) (Ally)
The Orcish Pantheon (PL 15)
The Goblin Pantheon (PL 15)

NORTHEASTERN MERITOCRACY

Procampur (PL 3) 
Ashanath and all Cities Therein (PL 3) ------------1 army
The Great Dale and all Cities Therein (PL 5) 
Impiltur and all Cities Therein (PL 5) ---------------1 army
Thazalhar and all Cities Therein  (PL 4) 
Thesk and all Cities Therein (PL 6) -----------------1 army
Vaasa and all Cities Therein (PL 3) -----------------1/2 army

The Orcs of the Moonsea (PL 5) ---------------------1/2 army
The Goblins of the Moonsea (PL 3) 

EARTH MERITOCRACY

China (PL 1)----------------- 2 armies

TOTAL PL: 244

_______________

A messenger arrives at the court of the chinese Emperor, kneels before the throne and in tones of great respect speaks.

"Son of Heaven, glorious Emperor Qing Guangxi, I bring word from the Meritocracy Confederation of Toril. Lord President Alarah Gomenei offers his appreciation for your wise choice of allying with his mighty nation with an offer that will solve two very different yet similar problems in your two countries. Truly, the main problems in China and the Confederation of Toril are mirror images of each others.
 Toril is an underpopulated world. In countries as twize large as any of your eastern provinces live only a fraction of the population. Large and fertile countries such as Tethyr and Amn have only some 3-4 million inhabitants each. Their capacity is far beyond that. The reason of this underpopulation is the inability of the earlier regimes of those countries to protect the population from various kinds of dangerous beasts. Now, however, the enlightened governments of the Meritocracy are well on their way of taming or eradicating these dangerous creatures and large empty lands lie open for cultivation. Our territories could easily sustain several hundred million people more, an even greater number with an efficient agri-magial infrastructure in place, something we're currently trying to form and expand. 

  You are surely aware that tens, if not hundreds, of millions of people in your country are starving or near starvation. Your country has this last century enjoyed a nearly unparallelled increase in its population and the population has finally grown beyond the ability of the land to feed it. The many disruptions that have been shaking your country these past fifty years are primarily caused by this fact. Starving people become desperate. Desperate people rebell. Under normal circumstances I would recommend that you act to limit the rate of population growth, now I urge you to increase it. The Meritocracy lies open for your surplus population. 
 In exchange for allowing unrestricted emigration from China to the Meritocracy we offer you extensive aid. Recently on our world the Gnomes of Lantan invented a whole new kind of magic. It is a magic that, if tied to a book, allows the reader to flawlessly learn whatever is written in it. In a short time we could distribute enough books that your entire population could be tought anything you desire them to learn. The highest laws of physics and mathematics, the casting of magic, the value of loyalty, perfect merchanting skills, administration, warfare, anything you could possibly imagine, great Emperor."

The messenger eagerly awaits an answer.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 28, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *TO BUGBEAR
> 
> You have 1 Army for every 10 PL you have total, Bugbear, rounded up.
> 
> ...




Thank you 

Hmmm, I'll place my armies thusly:



Luruar and all Cities Therein 1 unit
Icewind Dale 1 unit
The Sword Coast North 1 unit
The Silver Marches 2 units
Part of the Savage Frontie 1 unit
Mirabar 1 unit
Secomber 1 unit
Longsaddle 1 unit
To Germany 1 Unit (Non-Aggresive)
To Britian 1 Unit (Non-Agressive)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

Edena I am moving the 1 army from Everska, and the 1 from Evermeet and placing them in the US, so that gives me 2 units in the United States


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

_Misha contemplates the future and eats Apple Pie _


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 28, 2003)

> BUGBEAR
> 
> 
> These are carved out deep within mountain ranges within our teritories. Any passages which lead to the underdark are collapsed and sealed.
> ...




"You have a reputation for being a wise and benevolent ruler. Surely you did not intend your actions to have this unfortunate side effect?"




> NOTE: Teh vaults are being constructed in mountains WITHIN my teretory. I.E. the Nether Mountains, and the Rauven Mountains. NOT in the Spine of the world. If Possible we will enlist the Dwarves of the North to Aid us, if not we will manage.




"Ah, that is what I thought. We appreciate your restraint."




> Japan, India, France, The Netherlands, the United States, Mexico, Austria-Hungary, the Ottoman Empire - every nation on Earth not yet under attack is offering to join WHATEVER POWER ON TORIL, THAT IS WILLING TO HELP THEM NOW.




The Meritocracy will make its offer of assistance (and union) to all Asian nations. Japan, Siam (thailand), Persia (Iran), The Ottoman Empire, Afghanistan. India (including Pakistan and Bangladesh) was in real world history a part of the British Empire but if that is not the case in the IR we'll make our offer to them too. Maybe we'll even aid them if they desire freedom from the brits, we investigate the resistance in India to British rule. (with GB being completely humiliated by Forsaken One's dragons the colonial Empire might well be ready to collapse.)



> By the way, your book causes chaos in parts of Serpenteye's territories in Amn, Tethyr, and Calimshan.
> This is good.
> What is not so good for you, is that Serpenteye's agents find out that your power is the cause of the chaos.




We print another edition of the bestselling book "It is Fun to Obey Alarah Gomenei" and "It is Good for your Health to Serve the Meritocracy"

In response to our discivery of Inez's activities we start an all out investigation and search for any secret organizations troughout our territory. When we've learned enough we strike suddenly and with overwhelming force to eradicate them. 

_________


----------



## Timothy (Mar 28, 2003)

I haven't read all posts yet, but concerning earth, I 'll just say this.

I'll claim all lands that have shores on the pacific oceans (Except for the ameriscas and russia) as well as India and the middle east. This means Japan, Australia, Indonesia, all of the pacific isles and so on.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 28, 2003)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> *Concerning The Free Nations
> 
> 
> To Alarah Gomenei,
> ...




"Insightful, as I expected. True, truly only our enemies would benefit from a war between us in the current situation."


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 28, 2003)

> I'll claim all lands that have shores on the pacific oceans (Except for the ameriscas and russia) as well as India and the middle east. This means Japan, Australia, Indonesia, all of the pacific isles and so on.




In light of this I withdraw my offer to the Emperor of Japan, but not to India and the Ottomans.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 28, 2003)

*All my affairs for now.*

CONCERNING EARTH

to Alarah Gomenei (SE)
I will grant you the control of India and the Ottoman empire, so my powerbase is focuuse on the pacifis isles and the eastern shoor of the pacific only. Any resistance from Great Britain to my claimsdiscarded on the grounds that I have only taken control of these lands to protect them, since GB seems unable to do that. 

I will also Send representatives to the Dutch. I will offer to defend them if they join the Zakaharian Empire. This is because I am interested in ther Colonial Claims and there history as a seafaring, trading nation. I will import some scientists to The city of Qudar and ask of them that they give me a list off all earthern technologies usefull on Toril. I will give them the assistance of my own Sages. They will be looking to make magic intereact with technology.

THE PLACEMENT OF MY ARMIES

First of all, my lands will now be known as The Zakharian Empire.
I will place armies like this:

Zakhara - The Four Cities of the Heart (PL 10) - 1 Army
Zakhara - The Seven Cities of the North (PL 8) - 4 Armies
Zakhara - The Six Cities of the Pantheon (PL 7)
Zakhara - The Five Cities of the Pearl (PL 5)
Zakhara - The Four Cities of the Ancients (PL 9)
Zakhara - Hawa and the Domains of the Corsairs (PL 7) - 1 Army

The Desert Tribes (PL 5)
The Djinn (PL 10)

The Pantheon of the One Thousand Gods (PL 15)

City of Krenalir (PL 1) (Faerunian)

Arhkaur Swamp (PL 3) (Faerunian)
Mortik Swamp (PL 3) (Faerunian)
Rethild, the Great Swamp (PL 5) (Faerunian) - 1 Army

The Arnrock (PL 1) (Faerunian) - 2 Armies (all spies, see next topic)
Mother of Mists Isle (PL 1) (Faerunian)
The Nelanther Isles (PL 5) (Faerunian) - 2 Armies

The Pacific and The Netherlands - 1 Army

CONCERNING MY SPY NETWORK

My spy network will be backed up my magic and will try to get acces to all of the decion makers, especially the Dauntless council. They will all report to Sheik Al Garah, my Spymaster, he will reside on the Arnrock, but my spies will be spread across Fearun and some on earth. I will no doubt become aware of whatever propaganda Inez is spreading about the Athasians.

CONCERNING MT ARHASIAN ALLIES

I will write a book About the Athasians. This book will be titled

_The change of the modern Athasian_

it will Go into the subject of the change that has been wrought with the Athasian entering Toril. They are no longer interested in the destruction of everything but instead have become peace loving citizens of the Zakharian Empire.

*Okay, stop laughing now*

My spies will spread the word through gossip and hearsay that this book is a fraud, Sure, the Athasians have changed, but they are now under the control of the mighty Grand Caliph of Zakhara and have become more interested in conquering rather than destroying. My spies will say they have allied themselves with Zakhara because the mighty Athasians see a great and mighty leader in Muad Dha Bin. The spies will actually be told all this, and actually believe it, so a truth spell will indeed say they speak the truth. Only the Sheik and his most trusted know the real deal.

I will write another book that will bedistributed in my own lands, the other book will not. This book will be titled

_The allies of of Zakhara_

It will describe all my allies (including the meritocracy, the atahasians and my holdings on earth) as great and mighty nations/groups. The Athasians will be said to be Mighty defenders of Zakhara that are a well trained, highly efficiant part of the great Zakharian army that is feared by all of out enemies.

I will make another book for the Athasians titled

_The Merits of Living on Toril_

This book will deal with the advantages of adjusting to the Zakharaian way of life, and letting go of the will to destroy everything in your path. It will also give the benfits of conquering nations instead of destroying them. This will be a dominition book, the other books won't be. This book will only be distributed on the Nelanther isles, where all of the Athasian armies are located. It won't be on any of the lists (see later) anywhere else in my empire.)

THE CONQUEST OF MAZTICA AND THE UNKNOWN SOUTH.

Three of the four amies of The cities of the north will Sail to Southern Maztica (The region that would be middle america on earth) and they will try tp conquer that. Agfter that, the 3 armies and all new armies from that conquered area will go south on to the isle titled Unknown Lands (The region that would be south africa on earth)and try to conquer that too, although that will take some more time. *Edena, could you make up a PL list in that region? I would do it myself, but that would be unfair. *
Also, what parts of Kara tur are still available? The hordelands do not cover anything right? If the southern part of Kara Tur is still available (The area bording on Zakahara) the Armies of the heartlands and of the corsair isles will conquest there and return immediatly after they are done. 

CONCERNING DOMINATION BOOKS

I will ask Alarah Gomenei for the scret of the domination books and if I aquire it I will write a very small pamphlet that will be spread to all my lands. The pamphlet will Forbid any inhabitant of me realm to read any book that is not on the allowed book list I give out. That list will be spread through all nations in my realm and will be gaurded bu local gaurdsmen. The list currently includes all books written by me or Alarah Gomenei. 

CONCERNING MINA FROM KRYNN

I will sent a leeter to Mina from Krynn

_Noble Mina!

The Zakharian Empire welcomes your presence on Toril! I hope we can live together peace fully and become friends. Unfortunatly religion is a difficult thing. It is my believe that gods are limited to some world only, and while the gods we worship do exist in Toril, even in physical form, I believe firmly the the one god is the only power in Krynn, and support your claims for that.
Furthermore I stress that Zakhara has had nothing to do with the red plague and I feel very sorry that is has stricken your world.

Greetings

Muad Dha Bin, Grand Caliph of the Zakharian Empire._

CONCERNING OERTH

I will sent the following letter to all great powers (PL > 5) that exist on oerth.

_ Noble and Great [Insert name here]

I am very sorry for the terrors of the red plague that was unleashed at you. The zakharian empire had nothing to do with this and mourns for all the deaths that were made by this disease. I suggest that we ally to find out who was utterly responsible for this cruel attack at you and then destroy that person. Although The Gnomes of Lantan were directly responsible for this attack, everyone knows gnomes couldn't have thought this out on their own and it is clear someone else directed this operation from behind the scenes. My spies are currently searching for evidence who was that power.

I hope you see the wisdom of my words and join this cause.

Noble Greetings

Muad Dha Bin, Grand Caliph of the Zakharian Empire._

I will indeed set my spies to work on collecting evidence, although this evidence may well be circumstancial (sp? evidence that only hints to the involvement of a power)

Edena, I send this to every major power, but I don not expect all of them joing me, although some probarly will.

CONCERNING RESEARCH/MAGIC

I will order my mages/researches.sages/scientists to find an antodote for all dominating books.
Thety will also research my own anti-magic spell and the possible antidote for such a spell.
I will put up defenses against enemy divinations
and I will try to open the gate to the world of Ghelspad, since I have heard about The swamp dwelling Slitherin, or Ratmen, that would be just the thing I need for my swamp holdings in Fearun.

OTHER QUESTIONS

I have some other questions.

What exactly is the Arnrock (what has it to offer beside being a large volcano, and what is the staus of that vulcano, in light of this answer I might relocate my Spy network base of operations)

Where exactly is Nimbral located, what is it like, who lives on it etcetera, if there is a description in FRCS, what is the page number?

I look forward to your reply edena. (others that have answers to questions I asked please reply to)


----------



## Timothy (Mar 28, 2003)

*All my affairs for now.*

Something went wrong, sorry for the double posts.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 28, 2003)

*All my affairs for now.*

Double post


----------



## Timothy (Mar 28, 2003)

*All my affairs for now.*

Double post


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 28, 2003)

*Flashback- Everything in this post happened before the battle*

The following morning, Krysophrenos realized that his new appointment wasn't going to leave him enough time to work after the Encyclopaedia and the Gazette as they deserved, so he decided to let the work on the capable hands of his collaborators.
He charged his old friend Smaragdos, a very competent emerald dragon, to lead and coordinate the Encyclopaedists.
He named Bebelof, a brass dragon envied by his fellows for his astounding skill in rapidly discovering even the smallest gossip, Director of the Northwestern Edition of the Gazette.
He named Delora, a female bronze dragon, unknown by the mass for her skills in blending with the human and demihuman population, Director of the Southwestern Gazette.
He named Syvryl, a female crystal dragon famed for her curiosity in spite of danger, Director of the Southeastern Gazette.
He named Tryoner the Grey Traveler, an inquisitive and experienced silver dragon, Director of the Northeastern Gazette.
He reminded them of the principles that the Encyclopaedia and the Gazette strive to promote, then he left his lair to begin his longest journey.

His first stop was the Kingdom of Cormyr, where the Steel Regent had long ago asked for his advice. He stayed there for a week more and more enjoying Alusair's company, recommending her to accept the Dauntless offer and to subscribe their statutes, and helping her in courtly matters by discerning the lies of some subtle noble. When he left, she stated he would have always been welcome in Suzail's court, and that he was a good friend of Cormyr.

Then he went to the Dalelands, where he helped the Council breaking the Zhentarim's aims upon Voonlar, and driving back a couple assaults by the drows and by some green dragon. After two weeks there spent visinting the Dales and offering his help where he could, the Council deliberated to grant him a seat for him to freely speak at their meetings. He thanked them and recommended to them too an alliance with the Dauntless.

Rumors arrived to his ear that a portal opened in Harrowdale that lead to Earth. He went to check and decided that was a good occasion to explore this new world.

He took a human form, and he soon discovered it was a good idea, because what the people of this planet remembered of his kind, extinct ages ago, mainly referred to his chromatic brethren. Dragons where considered nearly everywhere a negative symbol, except in a nation in the East named China, where there was a faint remembrance of metallic, and especially gold and bronze, dragons.
He was astounded by what the people of this planet managed to gain without magic, he visited countries where the population lived in a much better way than in most Faerun countries. 
He saw many things that were nothing short of amazing, such as  the huge iron caravans that moved much faster than horses, and  the cables that allow to speak to someone incredibly far away. He contacted a young human scientist from Italy, Guglielmo Marconi, who had idea to improve this invention, and, since his country wasn't interested, granted him funds.
He discovered that a hundred year ago, a human from France had his same idea and wrote an encyclopaedia, and read those paper sheets the humans called 'newspapers' that looked like what he dreamt the Gazette to become.

But he also learned that their civilization came with a price. A whole continent of their world was considered no more than a resource the so called civilized countries could sack and plunder as they liked. Its population suffered every kind of humiliation, and was negated the very rights they claimed as inalienable in their countries. The most powerful nations divided up the land and its richness among themselves, while the dark skinned population was subdued and left to starve.

He could not tolerate this. If those nations were to trade and make alliances with the Dauntless, they had to make their own laws respected everywhere in their territories, and not only to the advantage of their fair skinned race. He contacted the leader of one of the last independent african nations, Menelik the Second, and offered him his help to keep Ethiopia free from european imperialism. Then he went back to Toril to report what he had learned.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 28, 2003)

Hannover Fist makes a proposal to the Dauntless:

"My comrades, the world of earth has assulted by the Dragons of death. It has been tested and been found wanting.  

"Though we have seen fit to send Humanatarian aide to the peoples of earth, others have embarked on a campaign of Imperialism.

"I propose that we offer membership in our socety of nations to the lands of earth.  I propose that the Dauntless help the peoples of Earth develop the means to defend themselves from those of our world who would conquer them.  

"Further, with the Ultimatum of the Orethians, this will not be the final assult upon them.  The Athasians, too, no doubt will covet Earth and it's reasources.

"I urge you to embrace any Earth nation that wishes to join us, provided of course that they are willing to live by the laws of our soceity. "


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 28, 2003)

Hannover Fist offers membership in the Iceland Compact to the nations of Spain, Mexico, France, Italy, The nations of south and central America, Norway, Scandinavia, and Denmark.

Should they Accept they will have the protection of the Icewind Compact, and through that, of the Dauntless, and  They will benefit from the open trade of goods and knowledge.

Regardless of their response, All nations of earth which I have the means of contacting will be warned of the Threat posed by both Oreth and Athas.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

Misha will follow suit and offer entry into the Dauntless for the United States, and Canada, if they accept they will recieve full military support, and must accept the strictures of the Dauntless, alliance with the Dauntless will bring military and economic support...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 28, 2003)

*Flashback - everything in this post happened before the attack on Earth*

When he came back to Toril, Krysophrenos found out that the Dalelands and Cormyr followed his advice and subscribed the constitution of the Dauntless, and he also found several letters waiting for him.



> Dearest members of the Dauntless,
> We must choose a Prime Minister, and a Supreme Commander in these trying times, and we must do so quickly. I do not wish to be presumptious, but I shall nominate myself a candidate for Supreme Commander, and make it my mission to protect the Lands of the Dauntless from the incursions of enemy forces and nations. We must act quickly on this matter, and I hope we shall come to a conclusion on this matter soon.
> 
> As for Prime Minister, Hanover has done a fine job speaking for the Dauntless, perhaps he should continue? Hanover please speak on this if you would.
> ...




Dearest allies,
I am sorry if my answer to your letter comes too late, but I have been  busy trying to know the peoples of Earth a litttle better. Besides, I trust your wisdom even more than my own, and I would like to congratulate for your appointments. I couldn't think of anyone worthier than you.

Krysophrenos, Speaker of Justice



> I am Mina.
> I represent the One God.
> The One God is the true God, and all your deities are frauds.
> Those who submit to the One God will be rewarded, and your world will be a paradise under the control of the Knights of Neraka.
> ...




The golden dragon threw this letter in the air and burned it with his breath, not considering it worthy of his attention.



> He suggests in meeting with the leaders that they might wish to form a League of Nations to discuss relationships between themselves and other worlds. He discreetly warns them that not everyone is Toril is reasonable -- and there are other worlds besides to consider.




Krysophrenos wholeheartedly agrees with this idea, and offer whatever help is needed.



> Honored Leader of the Dauntless,
> 
> I come seeking advice on what shall be done about the City of Shade, they say that my forces should stand down, but I believe that they are simply trying to buy time.
> 
> ...




Supreme Commander,
I understand your distrust of the Shade, but I'd like to point out that since the beginning of this crisis they haven't tried anything hostile againts our lands. Indeed I feel other enemies threaten us and our principles more. If you feel uneasy dealing with them because of your past dealings, I may relieve you of this burden and find an ambassador up to the task.

Krysophrenos, Speaker of Justice

******

He was sending this last letter when from Tryoner arrived the news of the attack on Earth. Feeling that this action could compromize every future dealing of his race with that planet, he immediately started to gather an army of dragons to stop the massacre.
"We're going to defend a planet that for thousand of years thought of our kind as monsters, as personifications of evil. Today they were attacked by those monsters that aren't anymore our brethren, who are slaughtering innocents by the thousand to prove they were right, all dragons are monster. Today we will prove them they were wrong."
He asked also to the churches of Torm and Tyr  to send theyr paladins, pointing out that the humans of Earth don't have a chance against the undead dragons.
He asks the clergy of Ilmater if they could lend a hand, but strongly warning them of the danger of the Red Death.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 28, 2003)

Edena, note that I need more time to finish my battle plan. My force probably doesn't launch it's offensive just yet, but instead will defend it's home countries before the actual invasion begins.

Armies: 14

CREAMSTEAK (Gustav: Gustave the Phoenix, Dragon, Sword, Dagger: Fighter 10 / Iron Knight 9)

Books on military tactics and strategy, involving mundane, magical, terrestrial, extraplanar, and other situations; much concentration on attack strategies, and explanations of previously little known (or unknown) weaknesses in standing defenses, defensive tactics, and defensive spells.

Zhentil Keep (PL 7) (Moonsea League) - - - - - > 1 Armies (Remaining Defenses of the Moonsea League)
The Zhentarim (PL 10) (Moonsea League) - - - - - > 1 Armies
Yulash (PL 2) (Moonsea League)
Hillsfar (PL 5) (Moonsea League)
Phlan (PL 3) (Moonsea League)
Melvaunt (PL 5) (Moonsea League)
Thentia (PL 3) (Moonsea League)
Hulburg (PL 2) (Moonsea League)
Mulmaster (PL 6) (Moonsea League) - - - - - > 1 Armies


*Armies of the Imaskari Empire Withheld from war, preparing the cities and countries against a demon led invasion.*
Damara and all Cities Therein (PL 10) (Imaskari Empire) - - - - - > 1 Armies
Mulhorand and all Cities Therein (PL 15) (Imaskari Empire) - - - - - > 1 Armies
Murghom and all Cities Therein (PL 3) (Imaskari Empire)
Narfell and all Cities Therein (PL 5) (Imaskari Empire) - - - - - > 1 Armies
Semphar and all Cities Therein (PL 4) (Imaskari Empire)

*Invasion Army*
Amn and all Cities Therein (PL 7) (The Meritocracy) - - - - - > Knights of the Shield led Invasion Force - 4 Armies
Calimshan and all Cities Therein (PL 13) (The Meritocracy) - - - - - Secondary Target of the coordinated Knight-led invasion
Tethyr and all Cities Therein (PL 7) (The Meritocracy) - - - - - > Iron Throne led Invasion Force - 4 Armies



*Serpenteyes:* Surrender the home countries of my Knights and I'll gladly prevent any fighting. I'm willing to aid you in war, but I need to clean up these bad connections first. I WILL take them from you if your not willing to surrender them, so I certainly hope you wisely allow us to become friends. If you accept this demand, I no-longer need an invasion army, and instead will move my 8 armies to attack the Dark Crusaders.

*Alternate Invasion Plan if Serpenteyes surrenders Calimshan, Amn, and Tethyr*
Estagund and all Cities Therein (PL 5) (Dark Crusader occupied) - - - - - > Alternate Target 1
Ulgarth and all Cities Therein (you won't find it on the map) (PL 5) (Dark Crusader occupied) - - - - - > Alternate Target 2
Var the Golden and all Cities Therein (PL 8) (Dark Crusader occupied) - - - - - > 8 Armies

If Var is well defended, the army instead will flank the alternate targets. If Var is taken, the armies will move on to target the alternate targets.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 28, 2003)

CONCERNING RESEARCH
The forces of King Gustaf are in open war with the Dark Crusaders, and as such the primary focus of any arms manufacture or invention is to make weapons and armor capable of piercing damage reduction, and as highly resistant to magic as possible. Spell resistance and elemental immunities in all forms are important to my new Iron Knights legions, and the Iron Knights are meant to do just that.

Also, Gustav desires to become a 'super power' on Toril. His plan for this, is to acquire a method to remove all magic from Toril. He has no plan to use it, but he does plan on creating and enforcing this item as a deterant to many of his enemies. His belief is that a military with the ability to fight without the aid of magic will do wonders, especially if armed with a weapon that cripples all of the oppositions magic.

This research is taken into extreme measures, such as those taken by the Manhattan project and other great acts of secrecy. Such as those taken when the first stealth aircraft were being developed. This research is of extreme importants, and execution of traitors, kidnapping of researchers, and feebleminding of those who know too much are not against my morals on this point.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 28, 2003)

The gibbering sounds of cowards echos through the hollow icy caverns mingling with the cries of the undead. A purple robed tall man strides forward through the flikkering torchlight. in the twilight of the caverns the gibbering sounds turn into cries or agony and mortal fear. A twisted blade flashes in the torchlight and soon dark blood seeps onto the icy white floors of the cavern.

Great works are being build underground in the great glacier where great engines roar with a neverending hunger for more energy and fuel. Powerfull undead point directions and guide constructions of lower forms of undead and silence befalls over the constuction scenes as the great blue light comes down the passageway... The Queen herself comes to survey her newest spoils and what they may grant her in their new forms and loyal servitude...

Somewhere deep within the Great Glacier a more howls of the dead echo and a great stomping and digging sound bounces of the cavern walls. Thousands of undead lead by robed humans in purple dig in the ice... a few miles away at several places it is all the same. 

Shortly afterwards charismatic and handsome young men on powerfull steeds ride through the North towards a great portal appearantly guarded by none through which they quickly disappear. Soon on the world known as Earth these men are sighted again practising their evil works.

Silent whispers from the shadows even reach the ears of the sons of King Obould and those driven from their homes by the Icewinds. A cold wind from the Frozen North blows down from the mountains across the vales of Icewinddale all the way to Candlekeep where Seamus glancing across the city from his great tower suddenly turns around and looks north. He senses something brewing, some great evil in the North but unknown to him what it may be that is building there... Then he could have sworn to have picked up a cold and cruel female laughter riding the cold winds of the north and a cold feeling creeps onto him unsure what to make of this all.

And in a deep lair somewhere below the lands of Faerun Daurgothoth beholds a great black vial in his undead claws and soon the terrible laughter of an undead dragon travels through its lair. Let everyone and everything despair. The scouring is comming.

----

OOC: I'm sending powefull and charismatic humans and disguised undead to Earth to spread rumors that the undead dragons really were part of the Dauntless who are just cleverly disguising themselves as forces of good. They are really just after the technological marvles and rich resources of that world... it isn't all yet sure... not yet but the people who spread these rumors just spread them as such.. they heard things... but who knows in these times... they warn the people of Earth to be carefull about these intruders and to trust noone. Their goal is to spread suspicion across Earth.

I'm doing the same with the Orcs of the North and setting them up against the rule of Serpenteye and the scemes of Bugbear... an orc cannot be too carefull these days... do they still remember how they were used to be treated and thought of.. well? Surely Orcs of King Oboulds tribes and those of the North are smarter then letting themselves be taken for fools and falling for such cheap human tricks...

I'm transforming all the scientists and engineers from Earth into intelligent and loyal undead servants of the Cult and of the Ice Queen... now they can work 24/7 like any good ambitious person should be able to... Now the Ice Queen drives them to produce as much of their works as they can with the help of thousands of undead servants.

I'm also excavating the Great Glacier and building great Fortresses and traps within. I'm bringing the whole organisation underground and while doing so excavating for lost treasures or lost artifacts that might have been burried for an eternity in the Ice of the Great Glacier...

Last I'm using the Dracoliches power to create a spell that causes a part of the ground to become foul and corrupted and spread liek a disease across the lands. As it spread it will turn anything it encounters into undead, trees, the ground, it will pollute the water and drive off all living things. At the same time I'm using Daurgothoth to create a plague that will spread through food. Anyone effected by it will shortly afterwards turn into undead loyal to the Cult.

It's good to be evil and sceming I'm having fun Edena! Sure to let you know that since that's what's it all about! Who says PL means everything  It's not the weapon or the technology that matters but the pilot that controls the weapon...  .TFO OUT! /OOC]

ARMIES:

I'm placing all armies in the Kingdom of the Ice Queen, exept some PL which I leave on Earth to spy on that world and to spread suspicion and rumors to undermine the social stability of that world... anarchy is a powerfull weapon and I'm trying to find out how well the Cult of the Dragon and the minions of the Ice Queen wield that weapon....

5 armies (50 PL) in the Kingdom of the Ice Queen
1 army (6 PL) on Earth of which 2 PL spread the rumors and 4 PL prepare a base on the North Pole of Earth and dig a Fortress there while they excavate....

---

Also, Edena.. could you tell me a bit about the Kingdom of the Ice Queen? I'm interested...


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 28, 2003)

*ARMY PLACEMENT*

Army Placement:

Ok, I know this isn't exact, but honestly, I'm really not sure exactly where my regions are in relation to each other.

PL 99
Armies 10

[EDIT]-I just looked at the map.  If this is too late to change, let me know edena and i'll change it back to what i had.

4 Armies - Earth 
3 Armies - Attacking the Forest of Sharp Teeth
3 Armies - Attacking Trollbark Forest

-----------------

Now for the IC stuff!

Tanirth gently set the report down on the table, and for the first time in ages, openly wept.

"Millions of people, MILLIONS!  All displaced from their homes by a force they could never have anticipated or fought back against.  Millions...  MAy the gods in their heaven have mercy on the suffering, and may the bastards who did this rot in the nine hells for eternity!"

Trying to summon back his composure, Tanirth calls in his aid, an up-and-coming general in the army, Stephen Arnoul.

"Prepare the forces, they march now.  To Earth.  We must help them in their time of need to the best of our ability.  We cannot abandone them now and let the blasted wyrms kill them all!  And accumulate the largest quantity of magical weapons and equipment we can spare, they're coming too."

"Contact the churches, we'll need their most skilled healers.  We begin departing now!"

"We... Tanirth?"

"Yes, I've decided to go also.  I'll meet with the Earth humans in person."

"But Tanirth, the people need your presence here more than even in these times of crisis."

"True, true, but at least we know what we're up against.  The people of Earth have no idea."

----------

Tanirth Daiwo, along with 4 armies, all of the healers from the churches of his lands can spare, and as much magical equipment as they can bring along depart as soon as possible for Earth.

One army is sent to each of the United States, British Empire, Germany, and Dutch Empire.  The magical equipment they brought is given to those nations, and they are taught to use it.  Everything from keen longswords, to horns of blasting, to everplenty picnic baskets  .  This gift is given freely, with nothing asked in return.  The healers brought immediately set to tending the wounded, and helping to create food for the hungry.  Tanirth Daiwo personally goes to meet with the leaders of each of the countries his armies are helping to defend.  Meanwhile, any extra supplies are given to the rest of the nations of Earth, with the worst affected getting the largest share.  Couriers and tactics experts are sent out to the nations, to help teach them about any and all possible threats they can expect from Toril, and how to counter them.  Again, nothing is asked in return.  Healing potions begin to be distributed in the ruined cities and in the wilderness while what golems were brought help with clearing the ruble and starting the rebuilding.

[edit]- fixed bad spelling


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 28, 2003)

In response to Hannover Fist,

"Indeed, the people of Earth do deserve any and all assistance we can give them.  I am leaving at the moment with a great number of my armies and healers to assist them now.   I am glad to see that we are together on this matter."

-------------------

In regards to the nations of Earth, every nation is offered a place among the Free Lands*, presided over by Tanirth Daiwo.
Any nations that request assitance, no matter if they do not wish to join, will be helped to the best of the ability of the members of my faction on Earth.  If necessary, up to 2 more armies and their supplies/healers/extra equipment will be brought to Earth to help the nations of Earth with improving their defenses.

*Free Lands- the official name of the region governed by Tanirth Daiwo.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 28, 2003)

*This post happens after the battle (finally) *

As the dracoliches leaves Earth and the deavastation they caused, Krysophrenos sends back half of his army, to prevent them from causing havok on Toril while many troops of the Dauntless are on Earth.

He also sends a note to the clergy of Imlmater, that their help is much needed on Earth, but to leave behind some of the more experienced priests to cure their berethen and part of the army that eventually fell prey of the Red Death.



> Mina states she and her Knights will protect the British and the Germans.
> Mina states that she has sufficient troops to do so.
> 
> In other words, Lichtenhart, Mina is asking not so subtly that your forces depart.
> You can choose to defy her and stay, or you can leave.




The golden dragon politely informs Mina that he will remain on Earth as long as his help will be needed, since the population needs cures and reconstruction.

While the dragons help the british and german people, they try to explain that there are many kinds of dragons, and how they're sorry they had to first meet the worst. Krysophrenos promises them anyway that the Dauntless will never leave them alone to face that enemy again. Never.



> Hannover Fist makes a proposal to the Dauntless:
> 
> "My comrades, the world of earth has assulted by the Dragons of death. It has been tested and been found wanting.
> 
> ...




"I totally agree with you, First Speaker, but I say they have also to agree to live by the laws of their OWN society. I've been to the continent they call Africa, and the people there has no rights. For me to truly welcome them in the Dauntless, this has got to change."

Krysophrenos offers membership to Ethiopia and the others free african nations, then waits for what the european nations will decide about their colonies.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 28, 2003)

Army Placement:

PL: 105
3 Armies-Earth
7 Armies-Toril, Spread among my regions but concentrated around my unholy citadels

-------------------------

Mirriam looks at the silver ring of sustenance dangling adorning her finger for a moment, in a daze.  The fiendish personality had almost completely overcome her, but she existed in her body...somewhere.  The fiend that was Mirriam Dhul wore and expression of contemplation, then one of decision-as she turned to several lesser devils.

She speaks in a calm manner, "We will do what we do best.  And what is it that we do best?"   She poses the question to a particularly inattentive barbazu, who doesn't quite snap to attention on the millisecond that she would like it to.

He opens his mouth to speak, but finds something quickly lodged into his throat that moment as Mirriam pierced its neck with her quill.  She smiles as he is sent back to whatever infernal bucket he came from as she pulls her quill back, and begins writing with the blood on a parchment of dried flesh.

The devils have been sent out...a small number of them...not too strong...not too weak.  They are sent to do what they do best, _Temptation_-They secretly come after Gustav's trained generals and troops who they think can be corrupted-promising power, glory, and prestige.  They intend to bring them back with them and incorperate their tactics into the Dark Crusaders, granting them leadership positions...After all, they learned from one of the best mortal military minds. 

The Dark Crusaders mobilze their armies but remain in a defensive position...for the moment.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 28, 2003)

*A New Book*

Tanirth Daiwo once again picks up the pen and writes a new tome, to be printed en masse and distributed for free to the people of Earth.

Reality as it is

excerpt:

_     Many of you are frightened and your view of the universe is changed after the recent events.  You have just now discovered that you are truly not alone in existance, and you have first handedly discovered some of the worst power of those against you.  I, Tanirth Daiwo of the Free Lands, offer you my depest regrets at the destruction that took place at the hands of whatever evil that caused it.

     In this book, you will find further information about the world I come from, Toril, and all information we could gather about the other two worlds, Athas and Oerth.  You should learn these things, for they will be powerful knowledge.  In the later part of the book are included some mental excersizes and information on the path of the monks of my order.  You may have noticed that the dragons which attacked used great "magic."  The techniques of my order have long been focused on the ability to protect yourself from magic, through focus.

     Also included is a section on survival in the wilderness should it become necessary.  The techniques included were gathered from druids in my lands, people of the wild, I believe you have a similar word for them, environmentalists of a sort.

     Please try to get the most out of this book as you can, for it will surely assist you in the coming years.  If anybody you know needs a copy, they will be available from any member of the Free Lands group here on Earth._

This book is rushed to the printing presses and they will run night and day producing copies which are then distributed to all of the nations of Earth.  The books contain information about magic, monsters, the nations of Toril and their backgrounds, any and all information I may have about Athas or Oerth, and information about the planes, pantheon of Toril, etc... Also included is information on wilderness survival, how to identify if something is edible, how to protect yourself in harsh environments, etc.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 28, 2003)

*What's a Gnome to do...*

Secret Projects of the Gnomes

1> 40% will be set to work on the modified Anti-Magic Spells for Oreth, Krynn, and Athas.
2> 10% will be set to Developing a safe version of the Domination books to aid in edjucating the people.
3> 30% will be set to duplicating and modifing earth technology  to make the technologies faster, more efficent, more reliable, etc.  THey will explore all kinds of technology, not just military applications, but also Medicine, agriculture, mechanical engenering, transportation, physics, biology and what ever else they can think of. 
4> 20% will assist the Silver Cabal in their search for the ritual which will drive the Red Death from the five worlds.  If it exists.

The first, second, and third projects projects will be assisted by our own wizards, preists, and sages as well as by Vollunters from earth (If any vollunter of course)

The First Project, is a Gnomes only project and is known only to myself and the reasearchers (and most of them don't know the full scale of the project. Like I said, Manhattan Project)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

SERPENTEYE

  You are wise indeed, my friend, and your councel shall be followed. I am now sending invitations to representatives of all the faiths of Toril so that they themselves can present their cause before our court and we can decide which of them are worthy of being worshipped by our glorious peoples. Lolth and Loviatar are godesses of great strength and dedication, but other Gods should also be judged according to their merits. Meritocracy shall be the rule of all things.

  FROM EDENA

  The representative of Dambrath seems almost absurdly pleased by this speech.
  She grins wildly at Alarah, her eyes shining.


  SERPENTEYE

  Sure. I won't do it right now, though. It will have to wait to the interlude between turn 1 and 2 when we will be able to begin the actual warring. I will need some time to do the map, and your cooperation in adjucating the borders (no map of Faerûn I've seen have national borders marked).

  FROM EDENA

  Understood, Serpenteye.  Thank you for the map!

  FROM SERPENTEYE

  We all care about your health and general happiness.

  FROM EDENA

  Thank you, my friend.  

  SERPENTEYE

  I do everything possible to help my people. The sick are quarantined and given the best possible care we can afford to give them. Thousands of our sages, druids, mages and clerics start researching magical and non-magical cures and immunization to the disease. We will reqruit the finest doctors and medicinal researchers of Earth to our aid with great gifts of gold and stories about our harmonious and peaceful society.

  FROM EDENA

  Your clerics are overwhelmed.  There are just too many people that are ill.
  And what is worse, chickenpox is only the first of a string of diseases that might come from Earth.
  The Silver Cabal represents the best hope that Toril (or any other world) has against these diseases.

  SERPENTEYE

  A letter to the leaders of the Free Nations

  By ruthlessly assaulting Lantan, a close friend of our Confederation, you have committed atrocity. This will not be forgotten. But, for now, greater concerns must take presedence. I offer you the assistance of the Meritocracy in curing the horrible disease that is plaguing all our nations and in finding countermeasures against the insidious Red Death. I also suggest that it would be wiser for us both if we concentrated on fighting more diabolic enemies than each others. At least both our powers hold true to some mutual virtues of Good, though we might disagree on certain minor points.

  FROM EDENA

  When you consider that over fifty major diseases are set to strike Toril, and this disease is only the FIRST ONE, you could say you are understating the situation.
  It won't be the Red Death that wipes out Toril, if you do not work together and with the Silver Cabal.  
  It will be diseases from Earth.  There won't be anything left of Toril ... the world will be a graveyard (and perhaps, Sammaster will prove to be right ... Dead Dragons WILL Rule the World Entire.)

  SERPENTEYE

  The Meritocracy will do everything in its power to aid other nations in finding a cure for the diseases.

  FROM EDENA

  Because the powerful Meritocracy is helping, the casualty rate of Chickenpox is reduced.  
  I am assuming the Meritocracy is working with the Silver Cabal, if they are working with the Dauntless and others.
  Chickenpox, continues it's ruthless spread, but now the people of Toril are fighting back.
  Thanks to Serpenteye, that fight is greatly strengthened.

  SERPENTEYE

  You base your statements on inadequate knowledge about the real cirqumstances of the situation. The plague came from the world of Earth. But the blame is not theirs. No, the disease is a natural force, a wild beast like any other wild beast, noones responsibility but its own. Rather than fight, the course of Wisdom would be multilateral cooperation in finding a cure.

  FROM EDENA

  Ivid the Undying isn't concerning with your rationals or excuses.
  Ivid the Undying (and many others in Oerth) are only concerned with your surrender.

  SERPENTEYE

  We will not stop using magic. Not yet.
  We send numerous expeditions to Earth to find out more about the Red Death. Where did it originate? How was it created? What are its powers? What are the limits of its powers? How have some spellcasters on Earth managed to escape its effects? How can we fight it? How can we fight it? How can we fight it?

  ANSWERS FROM EDENA

  It came from the country of Egypt 5,000 years ago their time.
  It came from an unknown Dimension.
  It's power is the ability to corrupt people and Faerie alike into evil, into monsters, into monstrosities that serve only it.
  It can do this to anyone who uses magic, for it has COMPLETELY corrupted magic on Earth, and ANY use of magic on Earth strengthens the Red Death, and gives it power over the magic-user.
  Thus, Forsaken One, in attacking Earth, has once more infected Toril with the Red Death, for his forces WENT TO EARTH, USED MAGIC THERE, AND RETURNED TO TORIL.
  And this time, the Red Death is stronger ... and this time Mystra, Shar, and Chauntea may not be able to fight it off.
  It is possible to drive the Red Death from Toril in one of several ways:
  Stop using magic.  That will starve it out.
  Close all portals to Earth.  That will cut the Red Death off from Toril.
  Find the spell (the Silver Cabal is working on this) to forever drive the Red Death from this reality.

  SERPENTEYE

  Thank you. What else can I say when there are no words to describe the gratefulness I feel.
  Ask anything of me and, within reason, it shall be done.

  FROM EDENA

  As noted above, the Silver Cabal is working with the Meritocracy among other nations.

  SERPENTEYE

  Alarah Gomenei, not so fat as he once was, sits in his windowless study. The last few days? weeks? months?, had been hectic in the extreem and he was exhausted. Time blurred itself into one huge spongy mass within his mind and all he knew about the date was that it was too late, too close to running out. So much had been done, but for every huge success a huge threat had risen. He must act, act again and again, no time for rest, for blessed sleep and comfort. He feels his eyelids sliding, sinking, drifting together. And he feels a hand, his own hand, striking his face repeatedly. No! Not yet time for sleep. He grabs his quill again and speaks to himself.

  FROM EDENA

  Alarah can thank the gnomes of Lantan for this mess.  And some irresponsible others.

  SERPENTEYE

  The Red Death may yet return, magic may still have to go. Unfortunately when it does no power will suffer greater than my own. I need some last resort, anything that can be done, must be done, will be done. The people will not trust me yet, despite all that I have done only for their happiness. When the effects of our magical books cease most of our people will rebel, most of our states will defect. Magic will no longer hold our great confederation together, but I have found something that will.

  FROM EDENA

  The Red Death IS back.
  That is official.

  SERPENTEYE

  These last few days I and my allied druids have researched and concocted a potent cocktail of powerful natural and synthetic narcotics. Completely non-magical, this super-drug will cause extreem addiction in any who take it but once. The pleasure and chemical addiction this drug creates will bind any who take it to the drug and the provider of the drug will be able to dictate the behavior of the victim by threathening to withold it. Only I and my closest associates will be able to grow and manifacture the drug. By use of Plant-Growth the crop will grow rapidly and soon our first harvest will be ready. Soon.

  FROM EDENA - EVERYONE TAKE NOTE, PLEASE.

  You are successful in creating this drug, Serpenteye.
  The Meritocracy Mind Control Elixir, it is completely non-magical.

  SERPENTEYE

  Edena- I just pulled all this out of my ass, feel free to laugh mockingly and overrule it . 

  FROM EDENA

  Do you see me laughing?  
  I'm not.
  You succeeded.  You have the drug.  And, because the Silver Cabal taught you how to mass produce anti-toxin and anti-venoms, you can mass produce this drug in your new factories.

  SERPENTEYE

  If you don't overrule it the Meritocracy will act as swiftly as it possibly can to complete the manifacturing of the drug and to distribute it troughout my territories, all people will be told to take it while they still are under my (magical) influence. The distribution will be handled by special Blue Cadres of loyal (as loyal people as I have without the magical domination) agents, escorted by powerful military units. We will set up a system of total dependency, where no facet of society except my PC controls any but a small part of the distribution of the drug completely. We will make it next to impossible for anyone but the proper authorities to create sufficient stockpiles of the drug to survive a rebellion and all our effort will be put into making sure that the drug cannot be reproduced by anyone else and that the secret of its creation is well hidden. We will also create a non-magical medication that removes the physically and mentally debilitating effects of such a potent drug, leaving only the addiction (in unreduced potency) in place. This antidote will be distributed by White Cadres, just as loyal to Alarah as the Blue, but a completely separate organization.

  FROM EDENA

  I am not overruling you.  You succeeded.
  The Blue Cadets distribute the drug rapidly.  Your allies amongst the orcs refuse the drug, but everyone else takes it.  This gives you iron control over your people.
  Your Mind Control drug does not cause any debiliation.  

  There is no need for a disclaimer.  This is only a game.
  Forsaken One just had his power massacre hundreds of thousands of people.  That does not indicate what kind of person he is, though!
  It's only a game.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 28, 2003)

Meanwhile, back on Toril in the Free Lands, a program of industrialization and research is begun.

Immediately, education becomes a top priority.  Schools begin sprouting up everywhere, and a good deal of the treasury is devoted to creating the best education system, and hiring the best teachers on Toril.

Taking after the nations of Earth, Universities are founded.  The first, The University of Iriaebor, begins taking in students immediately.

Students are encouraged to begin their own research into various fields, magic, technology, or a combination of the two, and are given access to the best facilities and equipment available.

A new concept has been developed with the knowledge from Earth.  Paved roads.  These roads are build between cities to increase trade and decrease travel times.  With the magical heat sources, pavement should not be hard to make.

In the cities, systems of aqueducts begin to spring up.  These aqueducts help distribute water throughout the city, rather than having a central well.

Further in the country, programs of crop rotation begin, so as not to exhaust the natural nutrients in the soil.

Once the initial run of Reality as it is is done, the printing presses will begin churning out volume after volume on science, magic, and art.  These will be distributed freely by the government to the populace as part of the education program.

Research begins deeper into gunpowder, steam engines, electricity, and better ship technology.  Soon, everybody begins talking about what's possible with the wide-spread use of these, once they get them working well.

Even the first factories start being built, trying to get ready for production as soon as the researchers manage to create something (with or without the help of Earth nations) to be made.

---------------------

EDIT- Added letter:

A letter is sent out to the Silver Cabal-

"To the respected members of this establishment, I am Tanirth Daiwo, leader of the Free Lands.  I have recently been informed of your existance, and wish to ask your help in stamping out smallpox from the face of Toril.  Also, if possible, I wish to help you in your quest to drive the Red Death from this reality.  Any and all assistance you require I will provide it, but my people are not ready to completely give up the use of magic... yet.  Perhaps in time, but for the moment, giving up magic would cripple my society, and send my people into starvation.

-Tanirth Daiwo"


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 29, 2003)

Edena, please note that I have modified the orders to the Enlightend gnomes in light of the Return of the red death.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 29, 2003)

*Can somebody delete this?*

Can somebody delete this?  The boards hate me today, and now I've got a useless post here.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 29, 2003)

*ATTN: Festy Dog*

A letter is sent to Seamus Campbell,

"Dear enlightened ruler of Candlekeep,

This is Tanirth Daiwo, of the Free Lands, and your neighbor.  I am glad to see that you know the opportunity provided by information and knowledge, and would like to propose a close trading agreement between our two nations.  From information to goods, such a trade would benefit both of us.  It would surely allow you to add much to the annals of Candlekeep, and improve the quality of life of your citizens.  My nation would benefit similarily.

What say you?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 29, 2003)

As he learns about the return of the Red Death, because of the senseless attack on Earth, Krysophrenos barely stops himself from going into a destructive rage.

"Those immense idiots want their own extinction!"

Then he calms down and begins to think.  A young brass dragon comes and ask if they will resume the Ark Project.

"No, we won't. We won't escape. We won't leave our world because of those fools. We will erase the Red Death from existence once and for all!" He immediately mobilizes every good and neutral dragon of Faerun, and send words to the good and neutral dragons of Krynn and Oerth.

"Brothers, as we stood united before, we will stand united again! Our worst enemy came back and it's stronger than ever. The gods this time won't save us. We have to fight! We have to fight night and day against this enemy until we outsmart it. I call you to stand with these wise humans that know the Red Death best, and to give them all our support, all our cleverness, all our knowledge, all our intelligence. United we can fight back this enemy and drive it out from existence! Dragons united!"

My faction grants his wholeheared support to the Silver Cabal, and join its researches and resources with theirs.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 29, 2003)

*We Have A Map!*

Many thanks to Serpenteye, for doing the map!  It looks awesome!

It's kinda big, so if you're on a dial-up, expect a big of a load time...

http://www.geocities.com/provostcheckmate/The_Realms_IR_Map.gif


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: We Have A Map!*



			
				Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Many thanks to Serpenteye, for doing the map!  It looks awesome!
> 
> It's kinda big, so if you're on a dial-up, expect a big of a load time...
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/provostcheckmate/The_Realms_IR_Map.gif *




_did not work for me   Something about this page being unavailable..._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 29, 2003)

LICHTENHART

  When the good news about the defeat of the Red Death finally reached Krysophrenos, he celebrated in his own way - he slept for a week straight.

  FROM EDENA

  When he wakes up, the Red Death is back.
  He can thank Forgotten One for that.
  Maybe, he feels like another week long nap?  

  LICHTENHART

  When he had finally rested, he immediately resumed its work and sent letters to all those who helped in the Ark Project ...

  FROM EDENA

  The Ark Project is going well, Lichtenhart.  Consider it ready to implement.

  - - -

  TOKIWONG

  Misha will take froces from Evermeet and Everska, and head for the America personally, and will defend the United States, since they are his allies, and trade is open, he will engage any enemys forces that dare attack his allies, and is quite a powerful warrior in his own right being a 31st level warrior, and a chosen emissary of Corellon, he wields his blade, Vallia's Honor with great skill and intensity, he will protect the United Staes or die trying, against this outrage!

  FROM EDENA

  This is good ... and bad.
  The elves arrive in America, and take up defensive positions in New York City, Washington, Chicago, and other places.
  There is no question that their presence is a deterrent to attack. 
  There is no question that the people of America are grateful for this assistance.

  The American Indians then proceed to show the elves the atrocities committed against them:
  Entire species (like the buffalo) wiped out without reason or cause.
  The March of Tears (where the Indians were driven from their homes and marched to Oklahoma.  Most of them died along the way of starvation and disease.)
  The broken treaties.
  The massacres.  The chases to the Canadian border.  All the horrors perpentrated on the Indians.
  The MASSIVE destruction of forests, birds, and animals ... the killing of literally BILLIONS of passenger pigeons (the species is extinct now) simply for fun and amusement.
  THIS, states the Indians, is what the Americans have done to them.  THIS, states the Indians, is what the elves have come to defend.

  The Americans, have a different version of the story.
  They state the Indians attacked and raped their women, killed and scalped their men, terrorized their frontier, allied with their enemies, and that the attacks on the buffalo were part of a protracted war against these Indians.
  The Americans do not consider passenger pigeons to be important, and their loss is nothing to cry about.  As for forests ... forests are filled with dangerous bears and wolves, stink and illnesses, and clearing them has allowed for fertile farms, the cleansing of swampland, the suppression of disease, and lumber to build their society.

  And now for the bad.
  Tokiwong, your elves are innately magical - and must use magic to go and come from Earth.
  So, the Red Death has access to them.
  When they return to Toril, they take the Red Death back to Toril with them ... reinforcing it's return (as noted in my post above.)

  BUGBEAR                                                                                                         

   To Alarah Gomenei, 
  Some of my regional Goveners forwarded this letter to me and asked that I clarify some of the issues brought up within.
  First, know that not all members of the Free Nations approved of the invasion and annilation of Lantam's nation and culture. Many of the member states of the Icewind Compact were opposed to the invasion, a matter which ultimatly lead to their seccession from that alliance.
   Also, the Invasion of Lantan destroyed the Free Nations as surely as it did the Island kingdom.
  Take this as a warning to the effects of unwarrented aggression. Though the Red Death seems to have fled the five worlds, it may yet return. Wars of vengance will only make matters more difficult should it do so.

  FROM EDENA

  The Red Death, is back.

  The Chosen of Mystra defend themselves.
  They point out the gnomes recklessly opened a gate to a great evil, an evil with the power to destroy Toril, and they then kept that gate open, and would have kept the gate open indefinitely.
  Indeed, state the Chosen, YOU (you, Bugbear) and most everyone else, is keeping the gates to Earth open, knowing the danger, and apparently not caring about it.
  Isn't the protection of Toril important?
  Isn't it reasonable that all magic on Toril should not be corrupted, and all innately magical beings on Toril twisted and ruined, and everyone else turned into puppets of the Red Death?
  That was the reason for the strike on Lantan.  The gnomes had become power mad.  And that was not acceptable.  They were a major threat to the very essence of the world.

  And now, state the Chosen, the Red Death is back again.
  What are you going to do about it?

  - - -

  LICHTENHART

  mmm, I need another roleplaying post for this to make sense, but I can already state that the troops of Cormyr and the Dalelands will remain to defend their homelands, while all my dragon troops will come to Earth and defend britain and germany, as well as many paladins from the churches of Torm and Tyr. I'd send also clerics of Ilmater but I need to know if Earth is still under the grip of the Red Death.

  FROM EDENA

  A third power has now sent forces via magic to Earth, even further strengthening the Red Death.
  It is most CERTAINLY BACK on Toril now!
  Forsaken One, has - in effect - suckered you all.  Sorry, guys.

  - - -

  BUGBEAR

  NOTE: Teh vaults are being constructed in mountains WITHIN my teretory. I.E. the Nether
                                  Mountains, and the Rauven Mountains. NOT in the Spine of the world. If Possible we will enlist
                                  the Dwarves of the North to Aid us, if not we will manage.


  FROM EDENA

  I am aware of this, Bugbear.
  It happens King Obold claims the ENTIRE North as his rightful territory.
  So, he is complaining to Alarah!
  The drow, are trying to find out what you are doing as well, and so are the illithid.
  On Toril, being underground does not necessarily mean safe.  It's a different world, indeed ...

  - - -

  VENUS

  I've named my faction the Underground Alliance. 

  FROM EDENA

  Noted, Venus.  I'll change the Roster.

  FROM VENUS

  2 - Russia (PL 2)

  FROM EDENA

  You can do that.  You have done that!
  The Red Death loves this.  So do the hapless Russians, who are now yours to control, Venus.

  VENUS

  Some of Russia's best engineers are brought to Toril, and have started working on a steam engine. Also expiriments with gunpowder are being done. As people on Earth have much more ways to treat the Plague, Dwarves, Halfling and Russia's scientists will start working on a cure that will affect everyone.

  FROM EDENA

  Done.  The Russian scientists come.  You VERY QUICKLY are able to industrialize (dwarves are like that.)
  The Russian scientists also bring the Red Death to the dwarves.  

  VENUS

  Also new books are being writen by Russians, with information about their research on all kinds of subjects. Mathematics, Engineering, Warfare, Chemistry, Physics, Sanitation. Raynar himself spreads books throughout Russia about the Dwarven Art of Masonry.

  EDENA

  Indeed.  Dwarves are fast learners. 
  Of course, Serpenteye's Meritocracy still has you beat, with their Domination Books.

  VENUS

  Also, Russia is asked if helping other countries on Earth is acceptable, as they can aid both Russia and the Undergroud Alliance with research, technical progress and warfare.

  FROM EDENA

  Considering the new situation on Earth, Russia will do anything you ask, unconditionally.
  They most certainly pour aid at your Underground Alliance, and technical know-how floods in.

  - - -

  TOKIWONG

  Edena I already stated that Misha lead a force from Evermeet to Earth, taking forces from Everska, and Evermeet to defend the United States.

  FROM EDENA

  Noted, Tokiwong.  See my post above ... I have responded to your aid to America.

   - - -

  BUGBEAR

  I insist that before any aid can be given to the US, that they address the claims of the Indian Natives. I would like to hear the American side of the story before commiting to such a venture.

  FROM EDENA

  Hmmm ... take a look up, Bugbear.
  I'm afraid help has already been sent to America, and the Indian question has been ignored.
  As for the Americans, they think you're NUTS!
  The dragons are threatening to blast New York City into smouldering ruins and ash, kill millions of people, and you're worried about a bunch of savages??!!  (remember guys, these are the Americans of the 19th century, Masque of the Red Death style.)

  BUGBEAR

  The land of Icewind sends it's greetings to you.
  You mention your one, true God, this Idea Intrigues me, as I am a Theologian. I am Curious about your one true god and wIsh to learn more.
  Once again, I send our deepest appologies for the suffering of your world brought about by the Red Death being unleashed upon the Multiverse.
  Whatever aid Icewind can give is yours in combating the smallpox. I shall ask the Silver Cabal to send teachers to Krynn, if this is your will. I ask that you, Mina, and the dauntless work as one to see that the Red Death is destroyed.

  FROM EDENA TO BUGBEAR, AND EVERYONE IN THE IR

  Mina is all for destroying the Red Death.
  And she has thought of a way to do it!
  She will spread the worship of the One God on Earth, and that worship shall crush the Red Death and drive it away.
  And, indeed, vast numbers of the people of Earth, are turning to the One God.

  Mina's Knights have gone to the peoples of the European Colonies.
  These people, oppressed and downtrodden, are revolting against the European powers, declaring their independence, and - sadly - turning to Mina and the One God.
  The Dutch East Indies.
  British India.
  French Indo-China.
  Most of South America.
  Central America, where the surviving Incas are wild with elation at their newfound freedom.
  All of Africa except South Africa and Ethiopia (which was never taken by Europe.)
  Hawaii.
  Polynesia.
  Europeans are being massacred in these areas, as the colonized people take a bloody revenge for the colonization of their lands.  (Revolutions are never reasonable, and this one is not an exception.  Mina and her Knights could not stop this from happening, even if they wanted to.)

  BUGBEAR

  I would like to know more about Mina and Krynn. I no nothing about her or the one god in OOC or IC, so feel free to lie to me. Of course I will be using divinations to find out about her claims.

  FROM EDENA

  Mina is EVIL.  And very, very loyal to the One God (think of an evil Joan of Arc.)
  The One God is Takhisis, Queen of Darkness, and SHE is VERY EVIL.  Utter domination of all life is her goal (her idea of domination makes Serpenteye's Meritocracy look like a freedom loving anarchist realm in comparison.)

  BUGBEAR

  This threat shall be brought before the Dauntless Councel. I shall ask that all Humanitarian aid to Oreth be Cut Off, and ask the Silver Cabal to consider doing the same. My veiw is that the dauntless will not give in to Rauxies' threats.

  FROM EDENA

  Uh, the Grand Alliance (Furyondy, Veluna, Keoland) states that it has NOT threatened Oerth, has done nothing but suffer huge losses of it's people, and why should it be punished for the behavior of the Butcher of Rauxes???
  The Spirit Empire of Garnak kills the emissaries of Toril (their behavior is inexplicable.)
  The Baklunish Alliance states that all they want is aid.  Why aren't they getting aid?  Where is this Silver Cabal?  For that matter, why aren't their own deities saving them? 
  Iuz sends a response:

  My orcs are immune to your diseases.
  Ignore that fool in Rauxes.  I, Iuz, am the real power here, on Oerth.
  We can do business, your people and mine, and we can both mutually profit.  Let not the rash speeches of a few idiots wreck our newfound relationship.
  We desire friendship and dialouge with those Powers of Toril that are willing.

  From Nyrond, Greyhawk, the Duchy of Urnst, and the County of Urnst, comes a statement:

  Ivid is overrunning our lands, your disease killed half of Rel Mord, and now you are going to do WHAT?  Break off relations?  We thought you were going to send aid?  WHAT IS GOING ON?

  From the Theocracy of the Pale comes this statement:

  You are all heretics and lunatics.  Pholtus of the Light will protect us.
  Get your emissaries out of our land before we kill them.

  - - -

  TOKIWONG

   I would like to know more about Mina and Krynn. I no nothing about her or the one god in OOc or IC, so feel free to lie to me. Of course I will be using divinations to find out about her claims.

  FROM EDENA

  Well, let's see.  Mina and her Knights are besieging Sanction, threatening Solamnia, plotting to utterly exterminate the elves and dwarves, plotting to send ALL THE KENDER to Toril (a very effective weapon indeed), and ultimately, to subjugate Toril to the One God, as she is very effectively doing on Earth right now.
  The One God is apparently as strong as the Red Death, for Mina's worship is spreading fast on Earth, and the Red Death apparently is helpless to stop it.
  (And no, you cannot ally with the Red Death against Mina.  The Red Death, allies with nobody - it thrives on suffering, pain, and death, which all of you are giving it in spades.  Especially Forsaken One.)

  - - -

  TOKIWONG

  The threat from Ivid is met with, well with wroth...
  I appreciate the gesture Ivid, I really do, so hmm, to be polite, go screw yourself, your demands are not acceptable... and if you wish, I shall meet you on the field of battle but beware, you will make an enemy of two worlds... if you have a case against Mina, then speak it, and perhaps we can come to an agreement... but if your answer is mass subjugation... then please do not waste our time.

  FROM EDENA

  From Ivid the Undying, comes a response:

  For this insult to My Majesty and the Fiend Seeing Throne, the Dauntless (that's YOU, Tokiwong) shall be the first to pay the price of your insolence against your Betters.

  (And Ivid, is good to his word.  Very shortly thereafter, Tokiwong's domain is invaded.  I will announce which Armies from the Union of Oerth attack where.)

  TOKIWONG

  make alliances with Preservers one Athas, and nay free nations of people, perhap this city-state Tyr they speak of would be an excellent ally...

  FROM EDENA

  The Veiled Alliance wants to know WHY Zakhara and the Meritocracy have allied with the Dragon Kings??
  Are they crazy?
  These are madmen.  They will destroy Toril's forests.  They will drain Toril's oceans.  They will exterminate Toril's demihumans.  They are worse than that Red Death everyone is talking about - and people on Toril are ALLYING with them???!!

  - - -

  SERPENTEYE

  A messenger arrives at the court of the chinese Emperor, kneels before the throne and in tones of great respect speaks.
  (etc.)

  FROM EDENA

  China agrees to all the terms, and joins the Meritocracy.  I will alter the Roster accordingly.

  - - -         

  TOKIWONG

  Edena I am moving the 1 army from Everska, and the 1 from Evermeet and placing them in the US, so that gives me 2 units in the United States

  FROM EDENA - IMPORTANT, EVERYONE READ

  I am allowing this.  The United States joins with Tokiwong - it becomes under Tokiwong's control.  I will alter the Roster accordingly.

  - - -

  SERPENTEYE


   The Meritocracy will make its offer of assistance (and union) to all Asian nations. Japan, Siam (thailand), Persia (Iran), The Ottoman Empire, Afghanistan. India (including Pakistan and Bangladesh) was in real world history a part of the British Empire but if that is not the case in the IR we'll make our offer to them too. Maybe we'll even aid them if they desire freedom from the brits, we investigate the resistance in India to British rule. (with GB being completely humiliated by Forsaken One's dragons the colonial Empire might well be ready to collapse.)

  FROM EDENA

  Because of Forsaken One, the British Empire has collapsed (except for Canada and Australia, which remain loyal to Great Britain.)
  Many countries are interested in the offer of the Meritocracy.
  If there are no competing offers, the Meritocracy is going to get a LOT bigger.

  GUYS, TAKE NOTE.  READ THIS.  TAKE A LOOK.  SERPENTEYE IS ABOUT TO GET HALF OF EARTH IF YOU DO NOT COUNTER HIS OFFERS!    (I'm not against you, Serpenteye.  I'm just trying to let them know what is happening ... after all, people can get lost in all these posts!)

  SERPENTEYE

  We print another edition of the bestselling book "It is Fun to Obey Alarah Gomenei" and "It is Good for your Health to Serve the Meritocracy"
  In response to our discivery of Inez's activities we start an all out investigation and search for any secret organizations troughout our territory. When we've learned enough we strike suddenly and with overwhelming force to eradicate them. 

  FROM EDENA

  The good news - you catch many of Inez's spies and execute them.
  The bad news - Inez's base of support are the Dauntless, the Free Nations, and the Icewind Compact.
  The REALLY bad news - Thanks to Inez and help from the Iron Throne (under Creamsteak) Amn defects from the Meritocracy, and joins the Dauntless!!


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2003)

Misha is livid about the plight of the Red Death, and order that his forces on Earth will have to remain until this situation can be handled.  Misha will move forces about and Protect Amn, in the name of the Dauntless...

Misha will issue a call to his Dauntless to help defend his lands under attack byt eh forces of Livid, and will put to use his Mordenkainen Disjunction grenades on the enemy forces paralyzing their magic use then attacking with rifles from afar peppering their forces with mortar fire as well.. then once they are suitably softened, more Mordenkainen Dijunction grenades and then a final assault to take the routed forces by surprise...

Psychological warfare shall be sued as leaflets of the Dauntless way of life are air-dropped by loyal forces, describing what life they may have to look to if they submit to the Dauntless... the Dauntless are working to stem the Red Death, and Forsaken One's forces... 

The Earth forces will make contact with the rest of the nations of the Earth and spread the word about what the Meritocracy is really about, drug-induced loyalty bolstered by mind altering magics stripping their people of any sens of worth... that his force is in league with demons... are terrorists, and only hope to subjugate more peoples.  The people of Earth will only become pawns and not equals... they will be nothing more then fodder... drugged out fodder...

The Dauntless have the means to combat the Red Death and are doing so... join the Dauntless preserve your heritage, and join a league of Worlds that spans time and space... take your place within our ranks... or become nothing more then pawns...

Gifts are made to all of Earth's leaders...


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 29, 2003)

Note, Edena, after looking at the map, i slightly revised my Army deployment in my earlier post on this page.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2003)

> This is good ... and bad.
> The elves arrive in America, and take up defensive positions in New York City, Washington, Chicago, and other places.
> There is no question that their presence is a deterrent to attack.
> There is no question that the people of America are grateful for this assistance.
> ...




Misha will ponder this carefully, and for now, will not act, but will send Druids to cultivate the lands of the Native American trivbes, and works to make those lands liveable and peaceful... the druids will share information with the indians and vice versa... American Expansion for now shall be hlated until a more peaceable  altenative can be found... he wants both societies to flourish...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2003)

*Misha issues an order...*

_Members of the Dauntless we face war, we must retaliate with force to counter our own extinction.  To this end we must destroy the Undead of the Ice Queen, she must be disarmed and destroyed quickly... we must Destory the Red Death... and we must break the strength of the war mongers on both Oerth and Athas, the task ahead shall be difficult.. but the Dauntless WILL PREVAIL!!!"

Stand for truth, stand for life, and stand for the Dauntless...

-Supreme Commander Misha Koldun_


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 29, 2003)

> The Red Death, is back.
> 
> The Chosen of Mystra defend themselves.
> They point out the gnomes recklessly opened a gate to a great evil, an evil with the power to destroy Toril, and they then kept that gate open, and would have kept the gate open indefinitely.
> ...




Protecting Toril is very important.  THat is why I wait.  If I act now, cancel magic accross Faerun, the Red Death will leave true.  But it Will return.  We must find a way to destroy the Red Death, not just drive it away for a short while.  I WILL use the anti-magic ritual, but only if there is NO OTHER WAY! 

Now, do the chosen stand with me on this matter or against me. Do they stop their petty accusations and assist us in finding a way to Utterly Destroy the Red Death, or will they do as they allways do, which is nothing but talk.



> Hmmm ... take a look up, Bugbear.
> I'm afraid help has already been sent to America, and the Indian question has been ignored.
> As for the Americans, they think you're NUTS!
> The dragons are threatening to blast New York City into smouldering ruins and ash, kill millions of people, and you're worried about a bunch of savages??!! (remember guys, these are the Americans of the 19th century, Masque of the Red Death style.)




(I know that edena)  This was a statement of Hannover Fist as leader of Icewind, NOT as first speaker of the Dauntless.  This should be clear, as other Dauntless nations are giveing aid to the U.S.



> Uh, the Grand Alliance (Furyondy, Veluna, Keoland) states that it has NOT threatened Oerth, has done nothing but suffer huge losses of it's people, and why should it be punished for the behavior of the Butcher of Rauxes???
> The Spirit Empire of Garnak kills the emissaries of Toril (their behavior is inexplicable.)
> The Baklunish Alliance states that all they want is aid. Why aren't they getting aid? Where is this Silver Cabal? For that matter, why aren't their own deities saving them?
> Iuz sends a response:
> ...




The only response we receved from Oreth was from Rauxes, and it was given in such a way as to imply that he spoke for all of your world.  This is clearly not the case.

Aid will be sent to those nations which seek it. Those who do not wish it (such as the Pale) will not have it forced upon them. We respect their wishes.



> The good news - you catch many of Inez's spies and execute them.
> The bad news - Inez's base of support are the Dauntless, the Free Nations, and the Icewind Compact.
> The REALLY bad news - Thanks to Inez and help from the Iron Throne (under Creamsteak) Amn defects from the Meritocracy, and joins the Dauntless!!




The Dauntless denies any association with Inez and his organization.
We also welcome Amn.
EDIT: speaking of Inez, did we ever get Louis Pastur back?


----------



## Timothy (Mar 29, 2003)

Darn IR, I can't sleep because of it, it's just too exciting!

Edena, Serpenteye, gave all of the pacific to me, but you'll see that later on. In light of the red death coming back to toril, I will not take any scientists to toril. I can't do that anyways, since The netherlands joined Mina!!

Well, I'm off to bed again, I ope I can sleep, for I have exams on monday, Bye all!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 29, 2003)

TIMOTHY

   I haven't read all posts yet, but concerning earth, I 'll just say this.
  I'll claim all lands that have shores on the pacific oceans (Except for the ameriscas and russia)
  as well as India and the middle east. This means Japan, Australia, Indonesia, all of the pacific isles and so on.

  FROM EDENA

  And so, both Serpenteye and Timothy are claiming Polynesia, Indonesia, Australia (which wants to be independent, thank you), New Zealand, Japan, Mexico, most of Central America, and much of South America.
  Interesting.  Many of these countries WILL accept your help, because they are terrified of the dragons of Forsaken One.

  But many more, now infused with the faith of the One God (compliments of Mina) tell you where to go, and your emissaries are killed or driven off.

  In India, both Serpenteye and Timothy are competing.
  The Thuggees are also trying to retake control of the country, and are killing the emissaries of both your Powers.

  - - -

  SERPENTEYE

 In light of this I withdraw my offer to the Emperor of Japan, but not to India and the Ottomans.

  FROM EDENA

  In Japan, where Codes of Conduct are obeyed, where Honor is highly valued, and traditional values are paramount, the Outsiders are not really welcome.
  However, after seeing what Forsaken One did, Japan feels it has no choice.
  Japan, comes under the control of Timothy.  I will alter the Roster accordingly.

  - - -

  TIMOTHY

  I will grant you the control of India and the Ottoman empire, so my powerbase is focuuse on the pacifis isles and the eastern shoor of the pacific only. Any resistance from Great Britain to my claims discarded on the grounds that I have only taken control of these lands to protect them, since GB seems unable to do that. 
  I will also Send representatives to the Dutch. I will offer to defend them if they join the Zakaharian Empire. This is because I am interested in ther Colonial Claims and there history as a seafaring, trading nation. I will import some scientists to The city of Qudar and ask of them that they give me a list off all earthern technologies usefull on Toril. I will give them the assistance of my own Sages. They will be looking to make magic intereact with technology.

  FROM EDENA

  Is ANYONE going to dispute the claims of Serpenteye and Timothy?
  If not, they are going to take control of most of Earth, except where Mina is taking control.

  Uh, Timothy, you cannot place any Armies on the Netherlands without a BIG fight.
  The Netherlands were not hit by Forsaken One, still have an intact army, and are going to fight back furiously against this occupation - unless of course, you smooth talk them into compliance ...

  (no ruling on your books yet)

  TIMOTHY

  Three of the four amies of The cities of the north will Sail to Southern Maztica (The region that would be middle america on earth) and they will try tp conquer that. Agfter that, the 3 armies and all new armies from that conquered area will go south on to the isle titled Unknown Lands (The region that would be south africa on earth)and try to conquer that too, although that will take some more time. Edena, could you make up a PL list in that region? I would do it myself, but that would be unfair. 
  Also, what parts of Kara tur are still available? The hordelands do not cover anything right? If the southern part of Kara Tur is still available (The area bording on Zakahara) the Armies of the heartlands and of the corsair isles will conquest there and return immediatly after they are done. 

  FROM EDENA

  You invade southern Maztica.  It, of course, fights back.  There is furious fighting now, in Maztica ... you will win, unless someone aids Maztica.
  Kara-Tur is heavily defended.  A number of powerful nations exist there.  They are stridently neutral about what is going on to the west.
  The Hordelands are worth 10 PL, if you can take them.  Creamsteak has them right now.
  I will work on a PL list.

  TIMOTHY

  (various posts)

  FROM EDENA

  You impress many of the Oerthian nations.  Gotta decide what they do now.

  TIMOTHY

  What exactly is the Arnrock (what has it to offer beside being a large volcano, and what is the staus of that vulcano, in light of this answer I might relocate my Spy network base of operations)

  FROM EDENA

  It's right in the dead middle of Serpenteye's territories.  That's it's significance.

  TIMOTHY

  Where exactly is Nimbral located, what is it like, who lives on it etcetera, if there is a description in FRCS, what is the page number?

  FROM EDENA

  Nimbral is a tropical island, covered with lush forests.
  It is a mage society, akin to Halruaa (they speak the same language.)  Very powerful, very secretive, and very much under William's control.
  I do not know what the description is in the FRCS, or what page it is on.  Sorry about that ...

  - - -

  LICHTENHART

  Flashback- Everything in this post happened before the battle 

  The following morning, Krysophrenos realized that his new appointment wasn't going to leave him enough time to work after the Encyclopaedia and the Gazette as they deserved, so he decided to let the work on the capable hands of his collaborators.
  He charged his old friend Smaragdos, a very competent emerald dragon, to lead and coordinate the Encyclopaedists.

  (etc.)

  FROM EDENA TO LICHTENHART AND OTHERS

  Ok, I have to be blunt.
  I can appreciate the loftiness of the Icewind Compact, Dauntless, Free Nations, Free Peoples, and Underground Alliance.
  I understand that your characters are outraged and horrified at what they are learning about Earth - they should be.
  They should also be outraged and horrified at Mina, Ivid, and the Dragon-Kings, and I assume they are.

  BUT IF YOU DO NOT DO SOMETHING SOON, TIMOTHY AND SERPENTEYE WIN.

  It is that simple, folks.
  While you talk, they are taking advantage of what Forsaken One did to conquer Earth, have allied with the Dragon Kings, have formed a single massive alliance, are using the Books of Domination to strengthen their people and manipulate their allies ... etc.
  They are winning.
  Soon, all of you will be bowing to Alarah and the Grand Caliph, and reading those Books of Domination (when a gun is pointed at you and you are told to read, you read.)

  Unless you do something real quick, this is going to be over.

  Tokiwong has just managed to infuriate Ivid, so Ivid is going to attack him first, and not Serpenteye and Timothy.
  You guys better DO SOMETHING NOW, while you still have free will, and CAN do something.
  Or, better start building reading rooms for those Books of Domination.

  - - - 

  BUGBEAR

  My comrades, the world of earth has assulted by the Dragons of death. It has been tested and been found wanting. 
  Though we have seen fit to send Humanatarian aide to the peoples of earth, others have embarked on a campaign of Imperialism.
  I propose that we offer membership in our socety of nations to the lands of earth. I propose that the Dauntless help the peoples of Earth develop the means to defend themselves from those of our world who would conquer them. 
  Further, with the Ultimatum of the Orethians, this will not be the final assult upon them. The Athasians, too, no doubt will covet Earth and it's reasources.
  I urge you to embrace any Earth nation that wishes to join us, provided of course that they are willing to live by the laws of our soceity.

  FROM EDENA

  That's fine, Bugbear.  And America has already been claimed by the good guys, along with Russia.
  But most of Earth is falling to other powers, unless you send your military there to do something about it.
  That will strengthen the Red Death, but ... do you want Earth to fall to the Meritocracy and Mina and her Knights of Neraka?  This is what is happening.

  - - -

  BUGBEAR          

  Hannover Fist offers membership in the Iceland Compact to the nations of Spain, Mexico, France, Italy, The nations of south and central America, Norway, Scandinavia, and Denmark.
  Should they Accept they will have the protection of the Icewind Compact, and through that, of the Dauntless, and They will benefit from the open trade of goods and knowledge.

  FROM EDENA

  Will you send your military to protect them??
  They will not join, unless you do.
  They want action, not words.

  They appreciate the warning concerning Athas and Oerth (they do not understand the warnings, except to know that MORE Outsiders are threatening their world), but they want military aid now.

  - - -

  TOKIWONG

  Misha will follow suit and offer entry into the Dauntless for the United States, and Canada, if they accept they will recieve full military support, and must accept the strictures of the Dauntless, alliance with the Dauntless will bring military and economic support...

  FROM EDENA

  The United States will NOT accept the dictates of the Dauntless.
  They state they want military aid, not a dictatorship from another world!!!
  They think that military aid is a reasonable request, considering that Britain and Germany were just FRIED by dragons!  They do not think they are being unreasonable.
  They will ally with the Dauntless in return ... but they will not abolish the Constitution and Bill of Rights, their laws, their culture, their ways, because Outsiders from Toril insist on it!

  And to complicate matters, Canada is still loyal to Britain.
  You must get Britain on your side before you can get Canada.

  The American Indians WILL agree to the terms of the Dauntless ... IF you will give their country (which is most of America) back to them.

  (If this sounds like a Godawful mess, that is because it IS a Godawful mess.  But, that is the way it is.)

  - - -

  LICHTENHART

  Honored Leader of the Dauntless,

  I come seeking advice on what shall be done about the City of Shade, they say that my forces should stand down, but I believe that they are simply trying to buy time. 
  I am in contact with their leader Janos Audron, and his words were as I expected, for your perusal a copy of this letter has been attached as well. My past dealings with the shade have not been pleasant and perhaps before committing to a more serious course of action, I ask for the wisdom of the members of the Dauntless.

  FROM EDENA

  I'm not taking sides here, but I would like to point out that it was the elves who surrounded the City of Shade first.
  If the City of Shade is upset because tens of thousands of elven warriors surrounded it, don't blame me!

  LICHTENHART

  Feeling that this action could compromize every future dealing of his race with that planet, he immediately started to gather an army of dragons to stop the massacre.

  We're going to defend a planet that for thousand of years thought of our kind as monsters, as personifications of evil. Today they were attacked by those monsters that aren't anymore our brethren, who are slaughtering innocents by the thousand to prove they were right, all dragons are monster. Today we will prove them they were wrong.
  He asked also to the churches of Torm and Tyr to send theyr paladins, pointing out that the humans of Earth don't have a chance against the undead dragons.
  He asks the clergy of Ilmater if they could lend a hand, but strongly warning them of the danger of the Red Death.

  FROM EDENA

  By the time your forces arrive on Earth, Forsaken One's forces have departed.
  However, Lichtenhart, this is your chance.
  These nations want military support, and are in awe of the good and neutral dragons - you could win over many nations now, and claim them (they would join your Roster)
  Others are trying for those nations, with diplomacy, force, and offers of military aid (or, actual military aid being sent.)

  What do you do?

  - - -

  CREAMSTEAK

  Edena, note that I need more time to finish my battle plan. My force probably doesn't launch it's offensive just yet, but instead will defend it's home countries before the actual invasion begins.

  FROM EDENA

  Noted.  By the way, Amn just defected to you.  (Serpenteye is not going to be happy about that!)
  The spies of Inez, and your own Iron Throne secret society, engineered this Coup in Amn.

  CREAMSTEAK

  Serpenteyes: Surrender the home countries of my Knights and I'll gladly prevent any fighting.
  I'm willing to aid you in war, but I need to clean up these bad connections first. I WILL take them from you if your not willing to surrender them, so I certainly hope you wisely allow us to become friends. If you accept this demand, I no-longer need an invasion army, and instead will move my 8 armies to attack the Dark Crusaders.

  FROM EDENA

  (chuckles)  You have Amn again, Creamsteak.  Tethyr is destabilized.  And now this ...

  CREAMSTEAK

  Alternate Invasion Plan if Serpenteyes surrenders Calimshan, Amn, and Tethyr

  FROM EDENA

  It's up to Serpenteye.

  CREAMSTEAK

  Estagund and all Cities Therein (PL 5) (Dark Crusader occupied) - - - - - > Alternate Target 1
  Ulgarth and all Cities Therein (you won't find it on the map) (PL 5) (Dark Crusader occupied) -
- - - - > Alternate Target 2
  Var the Golden and all Cities Therein (PL 8) (Dark Crusader occupied) - - - - - > 8 Armies
  If Var is well defended, the army instead will flank the alternate targets. If Var is taken, the armies will move on to target the alternate targets.

  FROM EDENA

  If Serpenteye immediately surrenders Calimshan and Tethyr, the alternate invasion plan takes place.
  Somehow, I must wonder if Serpenteye is going to do this ...

  SOLLIR, WAKE UP AND TAKE NOTE.  It is possible you're about to get slammed by Imaskari.

  - - -

  CREAMSTEAK


  The forces of King Gustaf are in open war with the Dark Crusaders, and as such the primary focus of any arms manufacture or invention is to make weapons and armor capable of piercing damage reduction, and as highly resistant to magic as possible. Spell resistance and elemental immunities in all forms are important to my new Iron Knights legions, and the Iron Knights are meant to do just that.

  FROM EDENA

  Well noted, Creamsteak.  But first, I must know if Serpenteye surrenders Calimshan and Tethyr, as you have demanded.

  CREAMSTEAK

  Also, Gustav desires to become a 'super power' on Toril. His plan for this, is to acquire a method to remove all magic from Toril. He has no plan to use it, but he does plan on creating and enforcing this item as a deterant to many of his enemies. His belief is that a military with the ability to fight without the aid of magic will do wonders, especially if armed with a weapon that cripples all of the oppositions magic.

  FROM EDENA - IMPORTANT, SO EVERYONE READ THIS

  EVERYONE is close to having their own version of the Contagious Anti-Magic Dweomer.
  ANY casting of this spell will Demagick Toril for one year.
  When you attain this spell, I will tell you - right now, only Bugbear has it.

  - - -

  FORSAKEN ONE

  The gibbering sounds of cowards echos through the hollow icy caverns mingling with the cries of the undead.  (etc.)
  Soon on the world known as Earth these men are sighted again practising their evil works.

  FROM EDENA

  The now hopelessly complicated mess on Earth, just became messier.
  It is so bad that I might have to arbitrate who gets what, since so many people are trying to take/bribe/buy/talk into/reason with/threaten/etc. the nations of Earth into joining their alliances.

  FORSAKEN ONE

  And in a deep lair somewhere below the lands of Faerun Daurgothoth beholds a great black vial in his undead claws and soon the terrible laughter of an undead dragon travels through its lair. Let everyone and everything despair. The scouring is comming.

  FROM EDENA

  Sages and Seers across Toril report another Something is due from the Great Glacier pretty soon, and it isn't going to be nice ...

  FORSAKEN ONE

  OOC: I'm sending powefull and charismatic humans and disguised undead to Earth to spread rumors that the undead dragons really were part of the Dauntless who are just cleverly disguising themselves as forces of good. They are really just after the technological marvles and rich resources of that world... it isn't all yet sure... not yet but the people who spread these rumors just spread them as such.. they heard things... but who knows in these times... they warn the people of Earth to be carefull about these intruders and to trust noone. Their goal is to spread suspicion across Earth.

  FROM EDENA

  It works, especially in Africa, South America, and many parts of Asia.
  And, Mina HELPS - she is doing her own campaign of propaganda.
  There are more attacks on the Europeans, more chaos, and many countries who were considering joining one side, are now considering neutrality or joining another side.

  FORSAKEN ONE

  I'm doing the same with the Orcs of the North and setting them up against the rule of Serpenteye and the scemes of Bugbear... an orc cannot be too carefull these days... do they still remember how they were used to be treated and thought of.. well? Surely Orcs of King Oboulds tribes and those of the North are smarter then letting themselves be taken for fools and falling for such cheap human tricks...

  FROM EDENA

  King Obold will accept your emissaries, Forsaken One.
  What do they have to say?

  FORSAKEN ONE

  I'm transforming all the scientists and engineers from Earth into intelligent and loyal undead servants of the Cult and of the Ice Queen... now they can work 24/7 like any good ambitious person should be able to... Now the Ice Queen drives them to produce as much of their works as they can with the help of thousands of undead servants.

  FROM EDENA

  And the industrial revolution, goes on ...

  FORSAKEN ONE

  I'm also excavating the Great Glacier and building great Fortresses and traps within. I'm bringing the whole organisation underground and while doing so excavating for lost treasures or lost artifacts that might have been burried for an eternity in the Ice of the Great Glacier...
  Last I'm using the Dracoliches power to create a spell that causes a part of the ground to become foul and corrupted and spread liek a disease across the lands. As it spread it will turn anything it encounters into undead, trees, the ground, it will pollute the water and drive off all living things. At the same time I'm using Daurgothoth to create a plague that will spread through food. Anyone effected by it will shortly afterwards turn into undead loyal to the Cult.

  FROM EDENA

  Ah, you want to recreate the Red Goo, Toril style!
  Very well.  Your researchers are working on it now.

  FORSAKEN ONE

  I'm placing all armies in the Kingdom of the Ice Queen, exept some PL which I leave on Earth to spy on that world and to spread suspicion and rumors to undermine the social stability of that world... anarchy is a powerfull weapon and I'm trying to find out how well the Cult of the Dragon and the minions of the Ice Queen wield that weapon....

  FROM EDENA

  Forsaken One's armies of undead and ice beings stays on Earth ... this further destabilizes an already panicked and demoralized world.

  FORSAKEN ONE

  Also, Edena.. could you tell me a bit about the Kingdom of the Ice Queen? I'm interested...

  FROM EDENA

  I leave this to your imagination, which is very fertile, if I might say so.  
  I think you, Forsaken One, could create a more interesting Great Glacier than I ever could.  Honestly.  I'd like to hear, what YOU think up, about your kingdom.

  - - -

  MR DRACO

  Army Placement:

  Ok, I know this isn't exact, but honestly, I'm really not sure exactly where my regions are in relation to each other.

  4 Armies - Earth 

  Prepare the forces, they march now. To Earth. We must help them in their time of need to the best of our ability. We cannot abandone them now and let the blasted wyrms kill them all! And accumulate the largest quantity of magical weapons and equipment we can spare, they're coming too.
  Contact the churches, we'll need their most skilled healers. We begin departing now!
  We... Tanirth?
  Yes, I've decided to go also. I'll meet with the Earth humans in person.

  One army is sent to each of the United States, British Empire, Germany, and Dutch Empire.

  FROM EDENA

  I do believe we are going to have several major battles for the nations of Earth.
  At least two Powers have sent armies to the Netherlands, for instance.

  MR DRACO

  In regards to the nations of Earth, every nation is offered a place among the Free Lands*, presided over by Tanirth Daiwo.
  Any nations that request assitance, no matter if they do not wish to join, will be helped to the best of the ability of the members of my faction on Earth. If necessary, up to 2 more armies and their supplies/healers/extra equipment will be brought to Earth to help the nations of Earth with improving their defenses.
  *Free Lands- the official name of the region governed by Tanirth Daiwo.

  FROM EDENA

  Noted!
  Does anyone else act so aggressively to gain the countries of Earth?


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 29, 2003)

_Dear Misha,

I thank you for allowing the excavations. They are very important for the Shades, since they have lost so much of their history when they were forced to flee from this place. I hereby include a list of 50 names who will do the excavation.

Also, if you care about a permanent peace treaty, I'd like you to make a draft, and we can discuss it later, in person.

Sincerely,

Janos Audron_

---

Edena, what I'm going to do:

50 Shades will start a small excavation of one of the ancient Netherese Cities. They will try to recover magic, artifacts and Netherese technology.

The rest of the Shades will research ways to increase the mobility of their City.

The Thayans will start to research spells that can be used in ambushes (low level area spells with minor damage etc).

Further they will start researching Antimagic Countermeasures. These things will, using Contingencies, create a small and very short lived Antimagic Field. This will, in effect, give the wearer protection from Disjunction, (since there is only a 1% chance/caster level that a Disjunction will pierce an Antimagic Field) so that, instead of all his protective spells completely gone, they are disabled for just one moment.

The Halruaans will start with the creation of some epic level Genisis, creating a huge demiplane, large enough for an entire nation to go to, and somewhere where the Red Death can not reach them.

The Phoenix Alliance will not bother with Earth or any other Crystal Sphere. Not when there are still threats on Toril.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 29, 2003)

> FROM EDENA
> 
> Will you send your military to protect them??
> They will not join, unless you do.
> ...





I've changed my mind, edena.

The Icewind Compact nations have informed me that they do not wish to be involved in a war of this scale.

I pull all my troops out of earth to resume defensive positions in my countries.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 29, 2003)

> Uh, Timothy, you cannot place any Armies on the Netherlands without a BIG fight.
> The Netherlands were not hit by Forsaken One, still have an intact army, and are going to fight back furiously against this occupation - unless of course, you smooth talk them into compliance ...




LOL?

The Netherlands? Fighting back? With what exactely?

They sucked in WWII because they had like NO army.

That's because they had no army in WWI.

And I really, really, doubt that they had an army in 1885... or at least one good enough to stop a Torillian one.

Let's face it, The Netherlands SUCK as a militaristic nation.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 29, 2003)

Well, as far as all the other forces and the world are concerned, Gustav is looking out for his own first. He's ignoring the earth problem, though looking closely at a foreseen advancement into that territory if the Dark Crusaders problem is ever dealt with, however, he sees the Silver Cabal as being a great deal of use to himself.

He wants to get that 'super weapon' that removes the magic of Toril, and he's going to do what he can without actually stealing or fighting over it. It's in his mind that using this spell will make him more powerful than every other nation-group save possibly the Maritochracy, which will lose some of it's power due to the splitting of worlds caused by the lack of magic.

He wants weapons, he wants tools, and he wants to bring about an industrial revolution for his people. He's not here to quibble over most of these threats, save for that of the Red Death. Is the Silver Cabal still able to aid a country that fore-sakes magi? Gustav states right out, that if the Silver Cabal can do just that, for him, then his only real objective is to irradicate the damnable Dark Crusaders first. "They will use magic against me... lots of it, and corrupt and occursed kinds... like they always would."

And as far as the Dark Crusaders temptations go, that's entirely up to Edena, and I can really only bank on my generals military discipline kicking in. Gustav, though, is immune to the effects of any charms or compulsions, and is also a celebate and extremist militarist, although only in his 20s.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 29, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> * Gustav, though, is immune to the effects of any charms or compulsions, and is also a celebate and extremist militarist, although only in his 20s. *



OOC: well maybe if he wasn't celebate, he wouldn't be so Militant.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 29, 2003)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> *
> OOC: well maybe if he wasn't celebate, he wouldn't be so Militant. *



Yep .

And also note that as far as the two 'major' threats are concerned, I'm probing Serpenteyes character for a non aggression pact, and I'm not all that afraid of Timothy since he doesn't seem to have any interests that are the same as my own. If he steps on my toes, things will change.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 29, 2003)

Edena I have a problem.
I made three posts that clearly stated they were flashbacks, something that happened BEFORE the battle on Earth.
They were meant to be roleplaying posts, showing the interests of my char on Toril and on Earth, something I couldn't do after the battle. I would have posted them in their right order, but you asked us to tell you immediately where our armies went.
In everyone of these posts the headers clearly said they were flashbacks.
Probably you missed that bit, because you made contradictive rulings.

This is the most evident:



> And so, the metallic and gem dragons of Toril clash with the undead dragons and dracoliches over the skies of Britain and Germany, while Mina and her legions battle from the ground.
> 
> However, as per his post, Forsaken One's dracoliches and undead dragons now leave Earth, having accomplished their mission.
> They leave behind London and Berlin in burned ruins, hundreds of thousands dead or wounded, and millions displaced from their homes and starving in hastily improvised shelters.
> ...







> By the time your forces arrive on Earth, Forsaken One's forces have departed.
> However, Lichtenhart, this is your chance.
> These nations want military support, and are in awe of the good and neutral dragons - you could win over many nations now, and claim them (they would join your Roster)
> Others are trying for those nations, with diplomacy, force, and offers of military aid (or, actual military aid being sent.)
> ...




Now I'll try to answer to everything you posted to me.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *LICHTENHART
> 
> When the good news about the defeat of the Red Death finally reached Krysophrenos, he celebrated in his own way - he slept for a week straight.
> 
> ...




Well, this was meant to happen before the battle.

*



			LICHTENHART

  When he had finally rested, he immediately resumed its work and sent letters to all those who helped in the Ark Project ...

  FROM EDENA

  The Ark Project is going well, Lichtenhart.  Consider it ready to implement.
		
Click to expand...


*
If I knew this a little earlier I would have posted somewhat differently. consider it on pause for a moment. I'd also like to know if I was getting support from the magical creatures of Oerth, Athas and Krynn.


*



			FROM EDENA TO BUGBEAR, AND EVERYONE IN THE IR

  Mina is all for destroying the Red Death.
  And she has thought of a way to do it!
  She will spread the worship of the One God on Earth, and that worship shall crush the Red Death and drive it away.
  And, indeed, vast numbers of the people of Earth, are turning to the One God.

  Mina's Knights have gone to the peoples of the European Colonies.
  These people, oppressed and downtrodden, are revolting against the European powers, declaring their independence, and - sadly - turning to Mina and the One God.
  The Dutch East Indies.
  British India.
  French Indo-China.
  Most of South America.
  Central America, where the surviving Incas are wild with elation at their newfound freedom.
  All of Africa except South Africa and Ethiopia (which was never taken by Europe.)
  Hawaii.
  Polynesia.
  Europeans are being massacred in these areas, as the colonized people take a bloody revenge for the colonization of their lands.  (Revolutions are never reasonable, and this one is not an exception.  Mina and her Knights could not stop this from happening, even if they wanted to.)
		
Click to expand...


*
Krysophrenos goes to Mina and asks her help to stop this.
"The Red Death feed on human sufferings, and though I could appreciate what you're doing, we definitely need to finda more peaceful way, or the Red Death will become too strong for us."

He, the dragons remained on Earth, and the clergy of Ilmater will try to explain these people that they have now enemies much more dangerous than their former lords and that with their behavior they strenghtening them. They will offer the leaders to bring them to see what happened to London and Berlin, to show that European countries are now as helpless as they are, and to stop violence.


*



			SERPENTEYE

The Meritocracy will make its offer of assistance (and union) to all Asian nations. Japan, Siam (thailand), Persia (Iran), The Ottoman Empire, Afghanistan. India (including Pakistan and Bangladesh) was in real world history a part of the British Empire but if that is not the case in the IR we'll make our offer to them too. Maybe we'll even aid them if they desire freedom from the brits, we investigate the resistance in India to British rule. (with GB being completely humiliated by Forsaken One's dragons the colonial Empire might well be ready to collapse.)

  FROM EDENA

  Because of Forsaken One, the British Empire has collapsed (except for Canada and Australia, which remain loyal to Great Britain.)
  Many countries are interested in the offer of the Meritocracy.
  If there are no competing offers, the Meritocracy is going to get a LOT bigger.

  GUYS, TAKE NOTE.  READ THIS.  TAKE A LOOK.  SERPENTEYE IS ABOUT TO GET HALF OF EARTH IF YOU DO NOT COUNTER HIS OFFERS!    (I'm not against you, Serpenteye.  I'm just trying to let them know what is happening ... after all, people can get lost in all these posts!)
		
Click to expand...


*
I thought that we already offered them to join the Dauntless, with the same rights of the European nations.


*



			LICHTENHART

Flashback- Everything in this post happened before the battle 

The following morning, Krysophrenos realized that his new appointment wasn't going to leave him enough time to work after the Encyclopaedia and the Gazette as they deserved, so he decided to let the work on the capable hands of his collaborators.
He charged his old friend Smaragdos, a very competent emerald dragon, to lead and coordinate the Encyclopaedists.

(etc.)

FROM EDENA TO LICHTENHART AND OTHERS

Ok, I have to be blunt.
I can appreciate the loftiness of the Icewind Compact, Dauntless, Free Nations, Free Peoples, and Underground Alliance.
I understand that your characters are outraged and horrified at what they are learning about Earth - they should be.
They should also be outraged and horrified at Mina, Ivid, and the Dragon-Kings, and I assume they are.

BUT IF YOU DO NOT DO SOMETHING SOON, TIMOTHY AND SERPENTEYE WIN.

It is that simple, folks.
While you talk, they are taking advantage of what Forsaken One did to conquer Earth, have allied with the Dragon Kings, have formed a single massive alliance, are using the Books of Domination to strengthen their people and manipulate their allies ... etc.
They are winning.
Soon, all of you will be bowing to Alarah and the Grand Caliph, and reading those Books of Domination (when a gun is pointed at you and you are told to read, you read.)

Unless you do something real quick, this is going to be over.

Tokiwong has just managed to infuriate Ivid, so Ivid is going to attack him first, and not Serpenteye and Timothy.
You guys better DO SOMETHING NOW, while you still have free will, and CAN do something.
Or, better start building reading rooms for those Books of Domination.
		
Click to expand...


*
I think I am doing something. And I did some other thing you haven't answered to yet, like my 3 roll-calls to the magical races in Athas, Krynn and Oerth.
I contacted Guglielmo Marconi and granted him funds for his experiments, funds his government wasn't giving him.
(In real Earth he went to England to look for funds, but in this Earth London doesn't exist anymore. I'm trying to save the radio )
I stood for the rights of african people BEFORE Mina started to preach the One God, and BEFORE TFO sent his covert agents, you can check if you want, and I helped the Ethiopian ruler. (Which was under attack by italian troops. The war ended in 1896.)

I am not a tyrant, and I won't claim Earth nations, like everyone else seem to be doing. But my dragons are there to rebuild and help the Silver Cabal, and the priest of Ilmater are there to cure them and comfort them. This is hardly nothing. Can't they tell who's helping them, asking nothing in exchange, and the new tyrants that are going to rule them? Are the magical races, are the dragons from Krynn and Oerth deaf to my pleas against an enemy that could destroy us all, as already destroyed the faerie and the dragons of Earth millenia ago?

I'm enjoying this game very much, but maybe sometimes the paces becomes too frantic and something goes amiss.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 29, 2003)

> Posted by Lichtenhart:
> 
> Can't they tell who's helping them, asking nothing in exchange, and the new tyrants that are going to rule them?




Simply put, No.

The reason being the Books of Domination.  The good and most of the Neutral powers won't use them, but the evil powers have no problem with doing so.

Edena had this to say on the matter: 



> Bugbear, my genuine apologies, but your books are ... how do I put this? ... underpowered.
> This goes for the works of William, Venus, Lichtenhart, and the others who did not use domination magic.
> 
> The problem is simple: they are using domination magic in their books, and you are not.
> ...




It's not a matter of who is right or wrong, or who has the best argument, or freedom vs slavery, or whatever.  It's a matter of the Baddies using the books of domination to succure their empires, while the Good and Neutral powers must relly on reason.  And sadly, reasion cannot stand against the power of the Books of domination.


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 29, 2003)

> FROM EDENA
> 
> A British man calling himself Sherlock Holmes offers to be your eyes and ears on Earth and elsewhere, Inez.
> Do you accept?




Indubitably

Orinil will attempt to expand his network in Earth attempting to garner local contacts and support. He will refrain from using magic to assist his network any further in Earth, to keep his network from being corrupted by the Red Death. 

Orinil will publish a work giving practical tactical advice to combating magic through mundane means and spread it across Earth free of charge to garner goodwill. He will also attempt to resume contact with the Silver Cabal (Pasteur was treated well whilst captive and kept fully informed about the reasons for his kidnapping and Orinil's belief that it would result in the same objectives that the Cabal sought - the eradication of magic and defeat of the Red Death)




> FROM EDENA
> 
> Ok, I have to be blunt.
> I can appreciate the loftiness of the Icewind Compact, Dauntless, Free Nations, Free Peoples, and Underground Alliance.
> ...





Orinil will pen a missive to the leaders of the Dauntless:

_The Red Death grows unhindered once more whilst the noble idealists of the Dauntless debate ineffectually. You hold the solution to not only Faerun's woes but that of three other worlds, yet you refuse to act for fear of losing your own power. Idealism this is not. Either act in accordance with the equality and moral concern you espouse or drop the pretense. Previously I used blackmail to force my agenda. I realise that this is foolishness of the highest order, to attempt to use force to maniuplate those motivated by ideals. Instead I now call upon your ideals themselves and allow the world to make its judgement. _


Somehow, several newspapers also come across this same letter and print it at the same time as the Dauntless recieves it.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 29, 2003)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> *Simply put, No.
> 
> The reason being the Books of Domination.  The good and most of the Neutral powers won't use them, but the evil powers have no problem with doing so.
> It's not a matter of who is right or wrong, or who has the best argument, or freedom vs slavery, or whatever.  It's a matter of the Baddies using the books of domination to succure their empires, while the Good and Neutral powers must relly on reason.  And sadly, reasion cannot stand against the power of the Books of domination. *




I maybe wrong, indeed I am often wrong, but I can't remember Timothy, Serpenteye or even Mina say that they were using the Domination Books or The Mind Control Elixir on Earth.
So, Timothy and Serpenteye, were you?


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 29, 2003)

Total PL: 93 = 10 armies

Aglarond and all Cities Therein : 1 army defending
Altumbel and all Cities Therein : 1 army defending
Rashemen and all Cities Therein : 1 army defending
The Sharn : 1 army defending
The Svirfneblin of the Underdark : 1 army defending


The surplus 5 armies, drawn from The Sharn, The Elemental Legions and The Legions of the Past Awakened converge on the site of the portal. They set themselves up as self proclaimed gate keepers. They will attempt to block entry into Faerun by any military force from the other worlds, using a strategic deployment around the portal to make it into a chokepoint. Any travellers or diplomatic missions are allowed unrestricted access, although as always there are agents of Orinil's network present as secret observers.

Edena, on that point, are the past awakened able to be used as incorporeal spies? If so, they will 'accompany' any groups which travel through the portal.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 29, 2003)

PL 140 = 14 Armies

10 Armies defend my forests, since I have no idea where they are in respect to one another, its just an even spread. 

4 Armies go to the Aid of the British Empire, they do not conquer or take power, they just guard against any attacks that come from other quarters, they ask nothing in return for this.

Edena- Did you see my ealier posts about books explaining the nature of the Red Death and Faeries and such ? 

The Faeries will aid the Silver Cabal on a magic to send the Red Death back to where it came from.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 29, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Orinil will pen a missive to the leaders of the Dauntless:
> 
> ...




Hmm, perhaps I should explain to you exactly why I'm not using the anti-magic spell at this time.

First of all, doing so would close the gate to earth, where a large number of the Dauntless' forces are at.  This would result in the inability of those lands to defend themselves.

Second, It wouldn't solve anything. The effect lasts one year, after which the Red Death will return to a weakened Faerun.

And third, there is annother solution. The Silver Cabal are working on developing a ritual which will destroy the Red Death. The Dauntless are helping them as are the Enlightend Gnomes. If The anti-magic spell is cast, we won't be able to reasearch the ritual.

Hopefully this makes sence to you. The anti-magic spell is not a solution to the Red Death. your spreading of misinformation, telling people that it is a solution, only makes things worse.

Now, as I asked the chosen, I will now ask you. Are you going to be part of the solution or part of the problem?


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 29, 2003)

Further pamphletts begin to circulate within the lands of the Meritocracy. 

"The Anarchist Utopia"

"The Plight of the Peasantry"

"Meritocracy or Magocracy?"

"Class Relations & Capital"

Stealing shamelessly from revolutionary works from Earth, these pamphletts are produced quickly and pumped into the Western Heartlands. Due to Orinil's reduced capacity in these lands, these books are not tailored to the local politics but rather are intended to foment dissent through saturation.


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 29, 2003)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hopefully this makes sence to you. The anti-magic spell is not a solution to the Red Death. your spreading of misinformation, telling people that it is a solution, only makes things worse.
> 
> Now, as I asked the chosen, I will now ask you. Are you going to be part of the solution or part of the problem? *





The Red Death feeds on magic. Hence no magic means no threat from the Red Death. Although this is a simplification, Orinil isn't above tweaking the truth to suit his own ends. However he is willing to provide the assistance of the Sharn in researching a permanent solution.

As for being a part of the solution, I've just allocated half my armies towards defending all of Faerun rather than just my own territories (own agendas notwithstanding of course)


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 29, 2003)

OOC: I really haven't gotten much reaction on Earth?  I did send 40% of my military to help protect them, 75% of my clerics/healers, and about 80% of the magical items that my nation has over there to help them out.  This is along with the offers of protection as best as I can give it and a place as a part of the Free Lands, and safe haven for on Toril for those who choose to go there.  This offer is open to *every* nation on Earth.  This is all still not counting the info books I've been distributing for free to everybody on Earth.

Additionally, every druid and cleric with any sort of spare time on Toril in the Free Lands will begin stockpiling food and using as much magic as they can to increase the harvests.  We want to have *a lot* of food for anybody that comes.  Also, every able-bodied person who can spare the time is asked to assist in building new homes/cities/living areas for the likely incoming crowd of earthlings.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 29, 2003)

Tanirth Daiwo also sends delegates to the good-aligned nations of Oerth, Krynn, and Athas.  These delegates bring with them books full of all of the Free Land's technological information, and even working models of whatever we have working so far.  The delegates offer 100% technological cooperation to the good-aligned nations of those worlds, and pledge whatever military or otherwise support the Free Lands can give to them, in exchange for alliances, as it is especially important for the "good guys" to stand together and strong now, more than ever before.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 29, 2003)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> I've changed my mind, edena.
> ...




As stated above, Icewind will no longer be offering Military aid to Earth. 
Icewind will however continue to offer Humanitaian aid to the peoples of earth.  Volunter clerics, Medical and food supplies, etc.

We will also accept any refuges, who seek shelter from the chaos that their world has become, though frankly, I'd be surprised if many accepted our offer.  

The following changes are insituted: 

The Vault Project is dropped for the time being.  
THe secret Project to develop a variant of the Anti-magic spell is put on hold. Those gnomes who were working on it are sent to help with the Silver Cabal's ritual.
Clerics and druids will use their magics to grow food faster. Like Mr. Draco, I want to make certain that there is enough to go around.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 29, 2003)

Tanirth Daiwo enters his command tent in London, Great Britain.  He steps up to the telepathy globe and sends a mental contact to the other leaders of the Dauntless and Free Nations (i.e.- William, Kalanyr, Festy-Dog, Lichtenhart, Tokiwong, Bugbear).

"My friends, I believe that we are making good progress here in helping the Earthlings, they are working well with my forces, and my plans seem to be proceeding very well."

"The projects are proceeding very well indeed."

"I believe my military action against the enclaves of Mirriam near my territory to be proceeding very well.  The fools shall be slaughtered mercilessly if they resist."

"My mages are busy working quickly on the contaigous-anti-magic spell under ultra-tight security.  Once I develop it, I will be far more willing to share it than our so called 'friend' Hannover Fist there."

"Also, I am planning on using this as soon as the opportunity present itself.  I realize that many magical creatures will die should i use it, but their suffering is a cost I'm willing to pay for the banishment of the Red Death.  Their suffering would be nothing compared to what would happen when the Red Death becomes plentiful."

"Also, I am thinking of beginning a program of using the domination books against some of the peoples near my nation, the added power base should serve us well in any future war."

"I suggest that you all consider instituting similar measures in your respective nations, though I'm still calculating the benefits, but I believe it could have many benefits."


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 29, 2003)

*ULTRA TOP SECRET POST FOR EDENA ONLY!!

Edena, I am SECRETLY working on an antidote to Serpenteye's drug.  Preferrably by altering a naturally occuring cold virus to create an antidote that will cleanse the body of the drug and render the person immune to the drug.  I will also work on more "mundane" methods as well, like anti-toxin pills and a dust that can be spread in the air.  Ultra Secret.  MANHATTAN PROJECT LEVEL SECURITY.

I have a busy day and everything changes.  I presume I CAN NOT move my armies.  Is this correct?   

* 
The Free Nations joins its efforts to the Silver Cabal to work on ritual to counteract the Red Death.  Ardan urges all nations to join in this effort.

I offer ALL Nations of Earth membership in the Free Nations if they desire.  Regardless of whether they accept or not, I will send human clerics to cure diseases.  They will state who they are, why they are there to help, and share knowledge of their faiths with others.  They will provide food aid as well.  (  I presume I can't move my troops, I will have to do other things.)  If because of the rules, I cannot provide military aid, I do all else possible to aid Earth.  (The Silver Cabal and Earth has helped the Free Nations.  Time to return the favor.)

I use great magics and the aid of the Silver Cabal to grow MASSIVE quantities of Food and increase the amount of food with create food and water and other magics.  (With the aid of my faction and  If any nation of Earth requests it, I shall deliever food to them as needed. As well as human clerics to provide healing.  (Humans do not track the Red Death.)  The Free Nations also provides humanitarian aid to those nations of Krynn and Oerth who request it.

I offer the peoples of Earth safe haven in my nations. I try to evacuate refugees, asking their governments to assist in the efforts.  

I use the magic of the Domination books to create books to boost intelligence, teach people how to read, and teach all known crafts, professions, and skills to those who desire to read.  No efforts are made to influence people's free will.  Only these books and no others are distributed to my nations.  I prepare to distribute the books when I determine they have no ill effect.  (Maybe I can alter them if I do.)


"The Attack on Earth was a cowardly act that has endangered us all and MURDERED countless innocent civilians.  The FREE NATIONS offers its aid to the peoples of Earth.  We are providing food and medical assistance to them, and offering it to our brothers on Oerth and Krynn."

"We are growing massive quantities of food to supply to our offworld brethren.  We did not cause this disaster, but we are going to help the innocent."

"We can learn much from the peoples of Earth, Oerth, and Krynn.  Already, the Silver Cabal has aided us. Now wicked fools bring back the Red Death.   We may have to use truly drastic measures to stop it.  Damn those who have brought the Red Death back."

"I will try to evacuate those creatures which would not survive such drastic measures. However, too many people seem to be about interested in acquiring power rather than looking after Toril, its people, and our neighbors on other worlds.  Greed seems to be the sole motive for too many these days."


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 29, 2003)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> I offer ALL Nations of Earth membership in the Free Nations if they desire.  Regardless of whether they accept or not, I will send human clerics to cure diseases.  They will state who they are, why they are there to help, and share knowledge of their faiths with others.  They will provide food aid as well.  (  I presume I can't move my troops, I will have to do other things.)  If because of the rules, I cannot provide military aid, I do all else possible to aid Earth.  (The Silver Cabal and Earth has helped the Free Nations.  Time to return the favor.)
> 
> I use the magic of the Domination books to create books to boost intelligence, teach people how to read, and teach all known crafts, professions, and skills to those who desire to read.  No efforts are made to influence people's free will.  Only these books and no others are distributed to my nations.
> 
> ...




Tanirth responds, "Surely you can't expect me to take you seriously."

"You, of all people who spoke out most against using the domination books for anything.  And now you speak of using them with the Earthlings, while 'inviting' them into the Free Nations?"

"Who do you mistake me for Ardan?  A fool?  Your petty plans for increasing your own power so drastically can offer only one possible explanation, you see my present activity of bolstering my nation's defense as threatening, and plan some sort of treachery."

"Have you anything to say in defense of yourself?"


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 29, 2003)

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Tanirth Daiwo enters his command tent in London, Great Britain.  He steps up to the telepathy globe and sends a mental contact to the other leaders of the Dauntless and Free Nations (i.e.- William, Kalanyr, Festy-Dog, Lichtenhart, Tokiwong, Bugbear).
> 
> "My friends, I believe that we are making good progress here in helping the Earthlings, they are working well with my forces, and my plans seem to be proceeding very well."
> 
> ...




Using the Telepathy Globe in his office in Silverymoon, Hannover Fist listens to Tanirth's message with increasing ire.

"Tanirith! How many time do I have to tell you, the Anti-Magic spell is not the solution we need. If you use it you will doom us all!  Work with Icewind and the Silver Cabal to find the banishment Ritual, and we can be rid of it's menice forever, not just for a year.

"And, for Lathalnder's sake, be careful with those domination books. Our reasearches show that they have, Unpleasant, side effects"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 29, 2003)

*Arkanyl addresses Tanirith*

"You will kill my people you blithering monkish idiot! It may not be a blow to you but you will kill my brothers and my sisters, my friends and family! And you do not regret this one bit ? What kind of fool are you? You will leave this realm weak if magic ever returns there will be none with the knowledge or desire to fight the Red Death! " 

We will also begin gathering food since if the antimagic is released then we will need a stockpile for the few survivors.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: Arkanyl addresses Tanirith*



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *"You will kill my people you blithering monkish idiot! It may not be a blow to you but you will kill my brothers and my sisters, my friends and family! And you do not regret this one bit ? What kind of fool are you? You will leave this realm weak if magic ever returns there will be none with the knowledge or desire to fight the Red Death! "
> 
> We will also begin gathering food since if the antimagic is released then we will need a stockpile for the few survivors. *




"Arkanyl, Arkanyl, Arkanyl.  Must I say this again?  Sacrifices _must_ be made.  I feel just as badly as you do, but if you cannot bring yourself to act for the greater good, perhaps you should consider appointing a replacement for the good of the people of this world.  It seems your years spent studying your mouldy books have clouded your ability to use reason and logic."


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 29, 2003)

"Tanirth, how DARE the Dauntless accuse me of seeking power unfairly!"

"It was Hannover Fist who offered all of Earth membership in the Dauntless.  Yet you condemn ME for offering assistance. Even if someone rejects my offer, I am still offering all nations of Earth aid.  I will even aid those who spit in my face."

"The books issue no demands and only spread knowledge. My people need to be ready to deal with a time of UNPRECEDENTED crisis that makes the Crown Wars look like a food fight between children.  Yet you accuse me of being power hungry.   This is completely wrong.  You seem to be misjudging me, perhaps on purpose.  Perhaps the Dauntless are the ones who desire power over the Free Nations."

"It is Hannover Fist who tightly grasps the secret of the anti-magic weapon.   Yet we have stood with the Dauntless.  Why do you hold out such a major secret from one who shares the same principles?" 

"Perhaps some of the Dauntless think they can pressure the Free Nations into joining them. I wish to start a reform of government in my lands, to grant more power to the common man. However, Hannover seems to view such plans as folly.  He believes that we can't handle the responsibility of such measures."

"So perhaps he views my plans as dangerous in such times.  So, perhaps he is trying to limit the freedom of the Free Nations."


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 29, 2003)

" You are an incompetent none of my people will feel any better about it than I do, magic is our lifes blood! At least the Faerie of Earth exist even if it is a twisted existence! You seek to slay us all in the name of the Greater Good! Bah, we know that that is nothing more than the excuse of Tyrants, individuals should be free, to live and die! Not forced into graves by such as you!"


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 29, 2003)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *"Tanirth, how DARE the Dauntless accuse me of seeking power unfairly!"
> 
> "It was Hannover Fist who offered all of Earth membership in the Dauntless.  Yet you condemn ME for offering assistance. Even if someone rejects my offer, I am still offering all nations of Earth aid.  I will even aid those who spit in my face."
> 
> ...




"I condemn you for power-grabbing."

"You said it yourself, you're preparing for a time of 'unprecedented crises'.  I for one don't see anything so drastic on the horizon Ardan.  Perhaps this crises you're preparing for is to be one of your own making?"


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 29, 2003)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *"Tanirth, how DARE the Dauntless accuse me of seeking power unfairly!"
> 
> "It was Hannover Fist who offered all of Earth membership in the Dauntless.  Yet you condemn ME for offering assistance. Even if someone rejects my offer, I am still offering all nations of Earth aid.  I will even aid those who spit in my face."
> 
> ...




"Why I had no idea you felt this way Ardan. Go ahead, form your own goverment. Then watch as it falls apart.  How many of your provences have allready seceded from the free nations?  How many have sought my leadership?

heh, it seems you are serious. You are a good man, Ardan, but good men are seldom good monarchs. They lack the strength to make the tough decisions, that every ruler must face.  You would never had had the strength to separate the sick and dying from the healthful, for example.

As for sharing the secret of the Anti-magic spell with you, you are right. I don't trust you with it. Children shouldn't play with things they don't understand."


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 29, 2003)

"Hannover wishes to see the survival of the Dauntless, so limiting my democratic reforms would make sense if he sees them as a danger."

"Also, Hannover, why did you NOT tell us about the side effects of the books before I released them to my people.  I determined no side effects."

"What are the side effects? Can they be reversed."

"Why did you NOT share this vital information with your neighbor?  Do you think so little of the Free Nations, or did you merely forget to tell us about any side effects. WHY!?" Ardan says telepathically to Hannover.

Edena:  I completed my list of Faerunian Churches, minus the non-human deities and the Mulhorand pantheon.  Should I post it here or in the OOC thread.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2003)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *Dear Misha,
> 
> I thank you for allowing the excavations. They are very important for the Shades, since they have lost so much of their history when they were forced to flee from this place. I hereby include a list of 50 names who will do the excavation.
> 
> ...




For the time being the Excavations will be held off till a more stable time.. thank you very much.. the Shades are sent home before they even start.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 29, 2003)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *"Hannover wishes to see the survival of the Dauntless, so limiting my democratic reforms would make sense if he sees them as a danger."
> 
> "Also, Hannover, why did you NOT tell us about the side effects of the books before I released them to my people.  I determined no side effects."
> 
> ...




What are the side effects?  I would think that would be clear.  The books seem to cause a change in personality, and possibly increase ones suseptibility to the Red-Death. This is all theroy of course, based on observations.

Can they be reversed? Maybe.  Frankly I haven't had time to look into the mater, as I have been busy with the Silver Cabal's ritual.

_OCC Edit: I'm going to sleep. If anyone else has anything they want to accuse me of doing and/or not doing, it shall have to wait.  

I will try and stop in tomorow morning/early afternoon, but I have a game so I won't be arround for most of the day. _


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 29, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *" You are an incompetent none of my people will feel any better about it than I do, magic is our lifes blood! At least the Faerie of Earth exist even if it is a twisted existence! You seek to slay us all in the name of the Greater Good! Bah, we know that that is nothing more than the excuse of Tyrants, individuals should be free, to live and die! Not forced into graves by such as you!" *




"Enough of this.  It's no longer a question of whether your mind has been affected, that much you just settled.  Go off with your isolationist faeries and talk with me when you've decided to be reasonable about saving the world."


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 29, 2003)

"Hannover, I have not distributed the books, yet you think so little of my people you don't warn them of the effects.  The Free Nations are strong, despite  your ranting that I am weak.   I have not produced many yet, but now I must destroy them."

"I have the books in storage, waiting to distribute them. I was going to share them with you. However, now it seems I have to burn them.  Burning books makes me angry."

"As for your remarks on my leadership, I am surprised at  you.  I would expect such words from the Meritocracy or others whom I will not mention."

"So, when will the Dauntless grant full rights to its people and let them have some degree of self government.  Of course, democracy might be granted tomorrow by the Dauntless.  Or tomorrow may never come."

"As for the crisis Tanirth mentions, we have the Red Death coming in force.  If magic is banished for a while, we will need to be smart enough to fully adapt.  Do you think things will be quiet without magic.  The weather may go insane or worse will happen.  So, there is a storm brewing.  I am surprised none of you can see it.  Well, I must go.  I have books to burn!"
 Ardan says telepathically in disgust.

Edena:  I burn all the books.  I redouble my education and research efforts.  I continue to offer healing, refuge, food and other aid to those of Earth, Athas, Krynn and Oerth who will accept it.  I send diplomats to those nations of Athas, Krynn, and Oerth who will accept them.  (I secretly give those diplomats books on technology and how to use it.  I will try to have Toril atone for the misdeeds of the Lantanese leadership by sharing knowledge of technology with such factions as the Grand Alliance of Keoland, Veluna, and Furyondy, Nyrond, the Veiled Alliance, and the Knights of Solamnia.


Ardan takes his hand off the telepathy  globe.

Edena:  How much help can I provide to Earth and the other worlds.  I know I have no miltary actions now, but I want the Free Nations to help as much as possible.

If I  have the ritual to banish the Red Death ready, I cast it immediately with the aid of the Silver Cabal.  As soon as possible.

I see what Mina is doing on Earth.  I secretly send some of the Chosen of Mystra to find the moon Solinari which no longer orbits Krynn in the War of Souls trilogy.  Then, probably at the time when Raistlin detects Tasslehoff in Dragons of a Vanished moon, they contact the gods of Krynn, informing them of the situation.  Tell them of Mina, the Red Death, and how to reach Krynn from Oerth.

Thus, Mina has to abandon Earth.  I will make a horrible enemy of Mina, post-Dragons of a Vanished Moon but I have to act.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2003)

*Edena*

_The Articles of the Dauntless do not overwrite the Constitution, they are simply a guideline of rules, the way the nation is run, is due to its leaders... but for now as long as the United States stays loyal then so be it..._


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 29, 2003)

Any power that joins the Free Nations keeps its own form of government. I will try to write a Constitution for the Free Nations later this weekend, Edena.

I am taking drastic efforts to save the situation, as it has become quite grim.  I was away for most of the day, so I have to try to save the situation for the Free Nations.  Nor can I in good conscious abandon Earth and the other worlds to those playing conquerors, deceivers, and destroyers.  I will likely make powerful enemies, not that I am not used to doing so.  (Yes, we need a few more conflicts here.)

Do the Silver Cabal and I succeed in developing the ritual to banish the Red Death?  (If so, evacuate my allies and use it immediately.)  How many people can I help and save from harm on Earth and elsewhere.  Do the actions of the Free Nations make any difference to the current situation?

Darn, those books might not be all they were cracked up to be.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 29, 2003)

The Chosen of Mystra, when they contact the Gods of Krynn, will make sure to let them know how to contact Mystra.  (I would love to be a bug on the wall for that conversation with Mystra and the Krynnish gods.  Second thought, I would be a squashed bug.)  If the gods of Krynn offer any reward, the Chosen ask for any knowledge, aid, and advice  to help the Silver Cabal in banishing the Red Death.  (Trading something the gods of Krynn want for something I need.  I am pulling out all the stops to defeat the Red Death and achieve my goals.)

Ardan takes a pile of books and lays them in a warehouse.  His face winces in a horrific grimace as he grabs a torch and sets the books on fire.  He seems to shake as he does so, his face turning redder as he stares at the flames.

A single tear drop falls from the corner of his right eye.  He turns and walks away as the fire burns out, and nothing but ashes remain of the books.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 29, 2003)

All this talk of Antimagic has given me an idea, I want to create some kind of area dispel magic devices (like wands but useable by those without training).


----------



## Timothy (Mar 29, 2003)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL?
> 
> ...




Heheh, I was surprised too, all I wwanted with the Netherlands was to rule my own country and kidnap some scientists, but nervermind that. Edit: I will not send armies to the netherlands, and I will retreat my forces from earth after learning of all the sicknesses they have. Everybody that returns will be thouroughly checked on diseases and if there is just the slightest hintthat they have a disease, they will stay oin earth to defend my territories. I will also let 3 mages stay that can telepathicly stay in contact with me.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 29, 2003)

*EVIL DELIGHT!*

Edena:

I'm continuing the Plague that spreads through contaminated food and turns people shortly afterwards into undead (about a day or 3 afterwards). This is to have it spread nice and far offcourse before the first casualties fall 

I'm also continuing the undead blight that spreads like a disease and corrupts the very soil and land and turns everything on it into an undead version of itself and the ground to a foul black substance with polluted and corrupted streams of water flowing through it... Undead paradise.... 

(NOTE: I consider myself working on both cases but not complete. I suspect that you will let me know when they are done. When they are done I won't use them right away... I've got plans for them that I need to work out./NOTE)

On another evil matter... I'm sending a few Necromancers over to Earth and on those places that were destroyed with all the hundreds of thousands of people dead... heh heh heh.... In pokemon phraise:
I'm gonna raisem all.... 

I'm also sending a few powerfull and shapechanged or polymorphed Dracoliches under the personal leadership of Daurgothoth to go and capture members of the Silver Cabal who will be turned into intellient and loyal undead when brought back... And for fun I'll be killing as much of them before any direct action is taken against this action. When the abducting and massacaring of Silver Cabal scientists is discovered and direct action taken I'll just get out with the Dracoliches... 'll use these people to make vaccins for everything for my living Cultists...

And I'll be trying to research something or a way that will protect me from that anti magic contag. spells....

Ow and for sport I'll be opening a few portals across Toril guised as Knights of Neraka from Krynn. Why you say? Because Mina doesn't like to have Torillian involvement inher conquest of Earth offcourse and this is what you get in meddling in her affairs!


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 29, 2003)

*Edena and Everyone:  I decided to stay up insanely late by my time to finish a post of Faerunian deities to the OOC thread.  So everyone take a look.* 

The Free Nation seeks ways to counter any disease or magical illness found on Earth.  Anyone coming from Earth is checked for diseases and cured.   If any undead arise on Earth, clerics will seek to destroy them.  The Silver Cabal is kept appraised of all my efforts to help their world.

ULTRA TOP SECRET FOR EDENA ONLY:  The Free Nations begin work on devices that can be use to dispel magic over large areas.  Attempts are made to make devices that will be useful for the battlefield and proceed from there.

Edit:  I will be offline until tomorrow afternoon.  I will have a game in the evening.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 29, 2003)

If the Silver Cabal is in England the armies I sent will defend them just as much as any other english man would be defended by them.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: EVIL DELIGHT!*



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *On another evil matter... I'm sending a few Necromancers over to Earth and on those places that were destroyed with all the hundreds of thousands of people dead... heh heh heh.... In pokemon phraise:
> I'm gonna raisem all....
> 
> I'm also sending a few powerfull and shapechanged or polymorphed Dracoliches under the personal leadership of Daurgothoth to go and capture members of the Silver Cabal who will be turned into intellient and loyal undead when brought back... And for fun I'll be killing as much of them before any direct action is taken against this action. When the abducting and massacaring of Silver Cabal scientists is discovered and direct action taken I'll just get out with the Dracoliches... 'll use these people to make vaccins for everything for my living Cultists...
> *




You do realize that I have 3 armies in Europe alone helping to defend (one in each of the affected areas, and one in the netherlands).  They of course will be very warry for further incursion, and as soon as they realize your forces are there, they will engage to drive them off and away from Earth.

As for the Dracoliches, even shapechanging or polymorphing can be seen through with true seeing which the higher-up among my armies have, but besides that, a simple detect magic will let them know something is very wrong with that seemingly "normal" guy walking across the street.  In any case, should they encounter your dracoliches who are attempting to abduct and massacre the Silver Cabal members, they will engage them in combat, quickly calling in the most experienced fighters among my armies on Earth, including my PC.

*just making sure you knew 
I'm very definately going to protect these Earthlings!

[edit]- i knew there was some reason i just _had_ to check the boards again at this ungodly hour


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 29, 2003)

OOC- Wow, Tanirth and Arkanyl actually agree on something at least. The need to stop the damn dracoliches, amusing.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 29, 2003)

*My affairs - II*

Unless otherwise noted all quotes are from edena. Some of the topics will be directed against the other rulers too.



> FROM EDENA - EVERYONE TAKE NOTE, PLEASE.
> 
> You are successful in creating this drug, Serpenteye.
> The Meritocracy Mind Control Elixir, it is completely non-magical.




I will sent the following letter to my friend Alarah Gomenei.

_Dear Friend

I have learned aboput your new mind controlling drug. And, while I understand your reasoning behind it, I disaprrove of it, and ask that you take extreme care with that drug and do not led it fall in the wrong hands. Furthermore I ask you that you do not allow the drug to circultae outside your land, for I wish my people to still make their own decisions.

You can expect more letters from me in the coming future, for I have heard that many a disturbing has been made against you and iw ill not stand for that.

I hope this letter arrives to you in good health and that the Meritocracy may prosper forever!

Your Friend

Muad Dha Bin._

CONCERNING THE SILVER CABAL AND EARTH

I will contact The silver Cabal and lend them all the power I can spare to fight the diseases of earth, this has to be stopped.
I will leave 1/2 army on earth, most of them being the ones already sick, but if this number isn't great enough I will fill it up till I have 1/2 an army, based in Japan, that protects all my holdings on earth. No futher travel between Toril and Earth will be initiated from my side.



> FROM EDENA TO BUGBEAR, AND EVERYONE IN THE IR
> 
> Mina is all for destroying the Red Death.
> And she has thought of a way to do it!
> ...




I will send Mina the following note

_Noble Mina.

I wholeheartily agree of your aproach to battle the red Death, you have my support and I support the claims that the one god has made for this world, You have the support of all my armies on earth I would ask just one thing from you. Would you be so kind as to close off the gate from earth to Toril. This way you can claim the entire earth as yours and no reinforces can be sent fgrom Toriul to youre world.

May your cause thrive and our Friendship be long!

Greetings

Muad Dha Bin, Grand Caliph of the Zakaharian Empire_



> FROM EDENA
> 
> The Veiled Alliance wants to know WHY Zakhara and the Meritocracy have allied with the Dragon Kings??
> Are they crazy?
> These are madmen. They will destroy Toril's forests. They will drain Toril's oceans. They will exterminate Toril's demihumans. They are worse than that Red Death everyone is talking about - and people on Toril are ALLYING with them???!!




I have taken counter measures for this too happen edena, you said you would come on that, so please do!

CONCERNING TFO (ALL READ PLZ)

I will order half of my spies (1 army) to find out who committed the vile act on earth. I want to know who is responsible, wher they are and how theya re defended, I will alo want to know who leads them and what best can be done to eridicate me.

I will sent the following letter to all leaders that I know off (everyone minus TFO I think)

_Dear [Insert name here]

You have no doubt witnessed the atrocity committed by undead and dragons on the face of earth. It is my convincement that we should stop anything like this from happening again, by mouting an attack of those responsible. Only trying to contain the damage done is not enough, for the beast that did this will undoubtly have more vile acts up his sleeve, and not all may be directed against earth. If anybody knows more about the people who commited this crime plz come forward and share it with the rest of Toril. I reapet, Theis evil must be dealed with, or the consequences will unaccountable.

Greetings 

Muad Dha Bin, Grand Caliph of The Zakharian Empire._

I will print books and leaflets, and will let the dragons of the gazetteer know about the vile things that happened and will ask them to print my letter.



> FROM EDENA
> 
> You invade southern Maztica. It, of course, fights back. There is furious fighting now, in Maztica ... you will win, unless someone aids Maztica.
> Kara-Tur is heavily defended. A number of powerful nations exist there. They are stridently neutral about what is going on to the west.
> ...




Edit: In light of the war between SE and creamy, I will occupie the hordelands with my forces from the corsair domains. I will send one extra army (Cities of the heart) to Southern Maztica. Thank you for the PL list in advance.

MORE RESEARCH

the half army I get back from Earth will be put on the mother of mist isle and begin the development of several anti-ship weapons. I am highly intersested in the ideas of the Earthern S\ages Leonardo Davince and Jules Verne, and I will try to make a submarine as well as get control of the recipe for blackpowder.



> FROM EDENA
> 
> You impress many of the Oerthian nations. Gotta decide what they do now.




I will repaet the same process and send the same letter to all of the smaller Powers on Oerth. All states interested will besent the following letter

_Great and Noble [Insert name here]

My research about who was utterly responsible for the first attack of the disease still goes on, more and more clues are found, bt noithing is final at the moment. The more recent attack by undead and dragons on earh has brought back the red plague as well as other sicknesses, I will offer you any information I will get about these diseases. But I think I know who is utterly responsible for this attack, I will have the final conclusions of that pretty soon and ask that you ready your armies so we can take that evil down. I will accept any genreals or emmisaries send to me to form a great council that candecide what is best for Oerth and all nations concerned.

I hoe to see your emisaries here soon, so we can begin a long lasting friendship and cooperation

Greetings

Muad Dha Bin, Grand Caliph of The Zakharian Empire._

EDENA, THX FOR THE INFO

CONCERNING THE MERITOCRACY AND ME.

Edena, We aren't at all that powerfulll as you say you are, the combined leaders of the forces of good are so much mor powerful. and serpenteye and I haven't really done anything that can offend everyone, as I strive to make Toril a better place, using unorthodox starategies, such as allying with the athasians,but I have nuetralized the threat they posed to Topril (or tried to, no reaction yet)

CONCERNING THE HAPPENING IN THE MERITOCRACY

The revolt of Amn shocks me to the core, and I sent 1 army of spies to spread beneficial information about the meritocracy, and it's allies in amn, while at the smae time being on a search and destroy mission for any spies from inez hull. I will spread rumors in the armies of Creamsteak thatw ill demoralize them and make them flee their army (Forgot the word). Any pamphlets wriiten by inez will be destroyed when found.

I will send aletter to Alarah Gomeie, under *extreme safety measures* explaining what I have done up to know. 



> I maybe wrong, indeed I am often wrong, but I can't remember Timothy, Serpenteye or even Mina say that they were using the Domination Books or The Mind Control Elixir on Earth.
> So, Timothy and Serpenteye, were you?




Indeed, I did not use any books of domination, except for the athasians. I do not think Serpent eye did that as well. I am just counting on the effect of normal writing combined with rumors, geresay and superstition.

ANY OTHER MATTERS

I will sit back and watch the mess the good guys are maing of themselves now, while redoubling my efforts to learn more about TFO's doings.

I excuse myslef for any arreors made in this post, grammatical or otherwisem but I do not have the time to re read it twice like usual, becaue I have exams on monday.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 29, 2003)

Raynar is walking through one of the new factories that have been created after the arrival of the Russian engineers. Big, smoking and powerful machines are being created. The steam engine is near finalizing state. First expiriments with gunpowder and guns are being done, as well as the use of TNT, or nitroglycerine.

But more interesting is the work on new medicines. The cause of the Red Death has been discovered, the use of magic triggers it. Also the portals made to Earth let the death come back. Now the combination of Dwarven scientists and Russia's scientists are making great progress in finding a cure. Raynar knows the medicine will stop all magic, and that's why the completion of the steam engine is so important.

More and more Russians are being evacuated from Earth. The 2 armies sent there will stay there until the most of the scientists, the doctors and other wise men are brought to Toril. They inform the Russians that they will shut the gates soon, so new invaders cannot harm them. The Russians are supplied by the books about masonry, mining and warfare. The secret of the Steam Engine, the use of Gunpowder and all of that will be shared with the russians. As soon as the gates are closed, Russia can defend themselves against other nations on Earth, or even assault them as they please.

But that's not the only thing. Other nations on Earth are begging for help, and many of them are recieving them. Germany, Austria-Hungary, Sweden, they are being given a proposal.

_"We are your salvation. We are the Underground Alliance. Russia has allied with us. The combination of their technical progress and ours has gained us many secrets. Yes, we have created an engine, making mechanical work possible. We have discovered the secret of gunpowder. We can create rifles very soon, no longer will be sword-to-sword combat the only way to go. These rifles will be done very soon, and Russia will be given these weapons. 

The proposal. Join the Underground Alliance, work with us, and you get your share of the technical highpoints of our creation. Other nations are still fighting for you to become their allies, because they know they need you, as otherwise we shall trample them with great ease. They have not yet discovered the powder we call gunpowder. They have not created the Steam Engine. They think their magic will save them.
It will not. The anit-magic spells are near completion, and when used, ALL magic will end. Yes, ALL. No more help from our homeworld for you Earth, as well as no more invaders. Do understand we have given Russia the power to crush anyone they please by this time, as they have allied.

They will crush you. You can think this is a lousy threat. It is not. You can test us. But you will fall. We are offering you the same we offered Russia. Russia was smart. They are working on new mines as we speak, much more advanced and effecient than they ever had. Also, we do not offer everyone on Earth this. We offer this to the countries in Eastern Europe, the countries near Russia. 

We will hear you out. The Underground Alliance has faith that your decision will be joining us, as that is the decision any smart being would make, be it human or dwarf."_

If any of the countries decline, they will be shown what power we possess. The 2 armies in Russia will move out to one of the declining countries, as well as some of the Russia's militia, and will take over some of the cities. Again, these countries will be contacted by then, and given a second chance. Again, decline means destruction.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 29, 2003)

To quote Timothy:


> I will also want to know who leads them and what best can be done to eridicate me.



Well I want to lay low but when you just openly ask me to...  That can be arranged! /insert evil laughter

All spies we find I'll kill (offcourse) and I'll raisem and then makem talk as the good undead servants they will become. Now I'm just curious if they'll even ever find my deep below the Great Glacier and if they ever do if they'l make it out alive  /insert evil laughter.

Tremble before the Scourge!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: EVIL DELIGHT!*



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *On another evil matter... I'm sending a few Necromancers over to Earth and on those places that were destroyed with all the hundreds of thousands of people dead... heh heh heh.... In pokemon phraise:
> I'm gonna raisem all....  *




Please come. I previously stated that my Dragons are there to help reconstruction (even without magic, dragons are impressive heavy workers). I'm sure my troops would be very glad to welcome your Necromancers. In fact, they are a little hungry.

*



			I'm also sending a few powerfull and shapechanged or polymorphed Dracoliches under the personal leadership of Daurgothoth to go and capture members of the Silver Cabal who will be turned into intellient and loyal undead when brought back... And for fun I'll be killing as much of them before any direct action is taken against this action. When the abducting and massacaring of Silver Cabal scientists is discovered and direct action taken I'll just get out with the Dracoliches... 'll use these people to make vaccins for everything for my living Cultists...
		
Click to expand...


*
Again my Dragons are massively helping the Silver Cabal, in every possible way. They are right there. They know your stench. They know what you do to their world. Your bones will remain on Earth. As a matter of fact, I think nothing ever threatened the Dragons like the Red Death, and it was you who released it again into our world. I guess I couldn't stop them even if I wanted to.

If I find out that Russia and the Dwarves too are working against the Red Death, I'll send them a letter asking them to join their forces with the Silver Cabal, because united we have more chances to defeat it.

If a strange undead plague appears in Cormyr or the Dalelands, I'll immediately order them to close their borders, and ask the clerics and paladins of Torm and Tyr to drive it back, until we can return.

The Ark Project is prepared and set ready as the extreme survival resource for my kind. The place is hidden with any mean known to dragons, and I encourage the dragons remained on Toril to bring their hatchlings there so they could survive and depart immediately should anyone use anti-magic devices on Toril. The location will be revealed only to the magical races that were interested (such as Kal's Faerie.)


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 29, 2003)

Edena,

Two armies in Halruaa will occupy Akhlaur Swamp.

This action has three goals:

1) Retrieve Akhluars research of Interplanar connections.

2) Stop the swamp from growing.

3) Capture some magic draining Demons for research.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 29, 2003)

> Please come. I previously stated that my Dragons are there to help reconstruction (even without magic, dragons are impressive heavy workers). I'm sure my troops would be very glad to welcome your Necromancers. In fact, they are a little hungry.



The Earth is a big place I mind you... And wizards are among the smarter folk as you may know.

And you are using dragons on alot of points and places and a precise strike of concentrate and sudden effort might surprise you. But we'll see what Edena has to tell and you are not the only person with Silver Cabal personel at work


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 29, 2003)

> Armies: 14
> 
> CREAMSTEAK
> 
> ...





"No selfrespecting Merchant allows a thief to go unpunished, Mr Gustav. In your youthful folly you have chosen an enemy that has the ability to destroy you.

Alarah Gomenei"

Three of my armies from Maztica will teleport in combat formation into Tethyr and three armies into Amn where they will unite with my 1+1 armies in those areas. 1 army of beholders and their servants will also arrive in Amn from the Lake of Steam. In sudden teleported strikes they will appear in the middle of enemy encampments and fortresses, equipped with all the latest weapons and war-spells, wreaking enormous destruction, and releasing large quantities of the Drug in gaseous form, before suddenly disappearing, redeploying and appearing somewhere else. That way they should always greatly outnumber the enemies and defeat them easily. 
 Simultaneously our agents, in the guise of civilians, will approach enemy positions and cities and place large amounts of the Drug in their water supply while Wizards and Sorcerers fly above and, protected by spells, release huge amounts of the drug in gaseous and areosol form. The goal being to addict large portions of the enemy armies and populations with the Mind Control Drug and make them turn against their former comrades. This tactic will be repeated troughout the Imaskari Empire, where it will be complimented by smuggling in as much of the drug as possible trough criminal organizations in Creamsteak's land, after addicting the crime-lords themselves. A new wave of the new and improved Domination Books will also enter Imaskari territories. And to further destabilize them our five armies in The Moonsea area (1/2a), Vaasa (1/2a), Implitur, The Great Dale, Thesk and the Ashanath will launch an all out invasion against Narfell, Damara and Creamie's Moonsea holdings while 2 armies from the Shaar arrive to conquer Mulhorand.




> FROM EDENA
> 
> The REALLY bad news - Thanks to Inez and help from the Iron Throne (under Creamsteak) Amn defects from the Meritocracy, and joins the Dauntless!!




Regardless of the fact that my people have been drugged and dominated to not read any of his books or listen to his propaganda? And that by spreading the Drug in Amn I should have addicted a lrage number of their operatives?



> Tokiwong
> Misha is livid about the plight of the Red Death, and order that his forces on Earth will have to remain until this situation can be handled. Misha will move forces about and Protect Amn, in the name of the Dauntless...




Interesting. He is concerned about the red death but simultaneously acts to strenghten it.



> And also note that as far as the two 'major' threats are concerned, I'm probing Serpenteyes character for a non aggression pact,




Lol!



> Inez:
> 
> Further pamphletts begin to circulate within the lands of the Meritocracy.
> 
> ...




Fortunately the citizens of the Meritocracy will not read anything written by anyone but me.

_____________________

A silvery gate appeared before the gates of the Imperial Palace in Peking and the throng of people crowding the square stirred in excitement. They had been told this would happen but it was another thing entirely to experience it first hand. Trough the gate they could see a vast open plain covered in rich lush grasses and occasional copses of trees clinging to the banks of a glittering river. The land looked beautiful and pristine.
 Some of them turned to look at each others, faces drawn with starvation, the skin wound too tight over the bones of the face. Children, thin as sticks with grotesqely swollen stomaches. Men and women bent and aged before their time. Their faces betrayed both hope and fear, both longing for a better life and regret for leaving the lands of their ancestors. Some of them turned away in anguish, perhaps to return again, perhaps to stay in the home they knew and loved. But others walked towards the Gate, drawing carts with all their belongings, too small and too empty carts to define a man's lifes-work, and yet that was all they had. A steady stream of people poured trough the Gate into the plains of the western Shaar and the city that shone like a beakon in the distance.
 Similar scenes took place in all the major cities of the Chinese Empire as millions of people took one step to journey to a new world. In Guangdong (Canton) the gate lead to the coastlands of Samaranch and Thindol. In Wuhan they led to Thesk, From Shanghai people arrived in Calimport, from Kunming in Chult and from Hanzhou they arrived in Maztica. All over the Meritocracy a flood of people poured in from China, day after day after day, carrying with them the food they would need to survive until harvest. Those who owned no food were given what they would need, for thanks to the Books of Domination the Meritocracy had plenty of skilled farmers and Druids.

As the flood of people arrive the Meritocracy is prepared to recieve them. New villages quickly spring up and new fields get plowed for the first time. In the tropics and subtropics the rice paddies spread over swamp, jungle, grasslands and hills and in more temperate and drier zones extensive fields of maize and wheat are soon cultivated with the aid of druids. Schools and factories are soon under construction and the Books and the Drug brings peace and happiness to all.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: EVIL DELIGHT!*



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> The Ark Project is prepared and set ready as the extreme survival resource for my kind. The place is hidden with any mean known to dragons, and I encourage the dragons remained on Toril to bring their hatchlings there so they could survive and depart immediately should anyone use anti-magic devices on Toril. The location will be revealed only to the magical races that were interested (such as Kal's Faerie.) *




A sending is returned to Krysophrenos when this news arrives. 

"Our thanks, friend, we owe you deeply  and will repay the favour at your request. "


----------



## Timothy (Mar 29, 2003)

Halruaa now has 1 army left in it.as it has attacked a territory of mine, I will do the following.

This letter will be send to Janos

_Greetings!

Your attacck on the area of Akhuar will be seen as an attack on the Zakaharian Empire as an whole and we are now in a state of war! I hereby give you 24 hours (out game time) to leave that area, or retribution shall follow, one way or the other. If indeed you believe to have a rightful clamim of that area we can discuss that like gentlemen as soon as you have left the area.

Please let your answer be swiftand your decision wise, it is what we both need.

Muad Dha Bin, Grand Caliph of the Zakaharian Empire and Holder of Maztika, The Earthern Pacific and Ally of the great Meritocracy!_


----------



## Timothy (Mar 29, 2003)

New Army roster

Zakhara - The Four Cities of the Heart (PL 10)
Zakhara - The Seven Cities of the North (PL 8) - 1 Army
Zakhara - The Six Cities of the Pantheon (PL 7)
Zakhara - The Five Cities of the Pearl (PL 5)
Zakhara - The Four Cities of the Ancients (PL 9)
Zakhara - Hawa and the Domains of the Corsairs (PL 7) - 1 army

The Desert Tribes (PL 5)
The Djinn (PL 10)

The Pantheon of the One Thousand Gods (PL 15)

City of Krenalir (PL 1) (Faerunian)
Arhkaur Swamp (PL 3) (Faerunian)
Mortik Swamp (PL 3) (Faerunian)
Rethild, the Great Swamp (PL 5) (Faerunian) - 1 Armies

The Arnrock (PL 1) (Faerunian) - nothing, see below
Mother of Mists Isle (PL 1) (Faerunian) - 1/2 army
The Nelanther Isles (PL 5) (Faerunian) - 2 Armies

The Great Wild Wood (PL 5)

Japan (earth) - 1/2 army

Attacking:
The Hordelands (Attaking creamsteak) - 1 1/2 Armies
Murghom (Attacking Creamsteak) 1/2 Army
Southern Maztica - 4 armies

EDENA...
About my spy armies, inez seems to get the same results without spending any of his military on spies, so I will assume that armies are military only and that other tasks can be taken care of by other parts of my population.
Note that I am still working on a way to open a gate to ghelspad, but I haven't received word from you on that question.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 29, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *A silvery gate appeared before the gates of the Imperial Palace in Peking and the throng of people crowding the square stirred in excitement. They had been told this would happen but it was another thing entirely to experience it first hand. Trough the gate they could see a vast open plain covered in rich lush grasses and occasional copses of trees clinging to the banks of a glittering river. The land looked beautiful and pristine.
> Some of them turned to look at each others, faces drawn with starvation, the skin wound too tight over the bones of the face. Children, thin as sticks with grotesqely swollen stomaches. Men and women bent and aged before their time. Their faces betrayed both hope and fear, both longing for a better life and regret for leaving the lands of their ancestors. Some of them turned away in anguish, perhaps to return again, perhaps to stay in the home they knew and loved. But others walked towards the Gate, drawing carts with all their belongings, too small and too empty carts to define a man's lifes-work, and yet that was all they had. A steady stream of people poured trough the Gate into the plains of the western Shaar and the city that shone like a beakon in the distance.
> Similar scenes took place in all the major cities of the Chinese Empire as millions of people took one step to journey to a new world. In Guangdong (Canton) the gate lead to the coastlands of Samaranch and Thindol. In Wuhan they led to Thesk, From Shanghai people arrived in Calimport, from Kunming in Chult and from Hanzhou they arrived in Maztica. All over the Meritocracy a flood of people poured in from China, day after day after day, carrying with them the food they would need to survive until harvest. Those who owned no food were given what they would need, for thanks to the Books of Domination the Meritocracy had plenty of skilled farmers and Druids.
> 
> As the flood of people arrive the Meritocracy is prepared to recieve them. New villages quickly spring up and new fields get plowed for the first time. In the tropics and subtropics the rice paddies spread over swamp, jungle, grasslands and hills and in more temperate and drier zones extensive fields of maize and wheat are soon cultivated with the aid of druids. Schools and factories are soon under construction and the Books and the Drug brings peace and happiness to all. *





When the Portal opens, Krysophrenos notices it.
As people start to cross it, a huge Gold Dragon appears in Peking, a dragon surprisingly similar to the one depicted at the middle of the Nine Dragons Screen, a dragon strikingly similart o those that adorn the Emperor's vests, a dragon that looks very much like those that the tradition indicated as the Defenders of the Celestial Empire.
This colossal dragon doesn't attack, doesn't threaten, doesn' t speak.
He approaches the thone of the Emperor and kneels until his head touches the ground.
Then he finally speaks.
"Son of the Heavens, please listen to my words. There is an ancient alliance between your people and my people, and I have come to honor it. These strangers that offered you help are liars. They want to take your people to their lands, where they will feed them with a drug much worse than the opium the Europeans brought. They will strip them of their freedom, and strip you of your throne, cause when they'll take the drug they won't rever you anymore, they'll rever only the leader of the strangers. They want your people so they'll have an unstoppable army, and they'll use them to fight their own wars.
Please do not listen to them. Do not travel beyond the portal.
I can help your people, and they won't need to leave their homes. I'll protect them from their enemies while you will remain their just and holy ruler. Please listen to my words, listen to to the sincere words of one who means no harm to your people, who wants to defend them against those strangers and liars. Look around yourself. Your ancestor trusted my kind. Please trust me."


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 29, 2003)

_Muad Dha Bin,

The Akhlaur swamp has always been part of the nation of Halruaa. Whatever reasons you might have had for claiming that swamp, surely a man of your intellect could not think such an action would go unpunished?

The Phoenix Alliance does not want to go to war with another empire. However, we do want our internal affairs to be in order. And since you illegally claimed land  within our borders this is the only thing you could have expected.

We might, however, be willing to give a small compensation for your misguided actions to avoid open war.

Janos Audron_


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 29, 2003)

> Timothy:
> 
> I will sent the following letter to my friend Alarah Gomenei.
> 
> ...




"Certainly, I understand. It was only with great reluctance, faced with the threat of the magic in this world being destroyed, that I decided to create and spread the Drug. It was necessary to preserve the peace and protect the people. Rest assured that the drug is not in any way intended against you. No, for it is both a weapon and a shield, it will strike our enemies while enhancing the ability of our people to cooperate in building our strength. Even now, thanks to the Drug, our enemies are in turmoil and shall soon fall. Even now, thanks to the Drug and the Books our people in Tethyr and Amn are fighting desperately against the evil organizations that have infiltrated their lands.

Alarah Gomenei"





> Dear [Insert name here]
> 
> You have no doubt witnessed the atrocity committed by undead and dragons on the face of earth. It is my convincement that we should stop anything like this from happening again, by mouting an attack of those responsible. Only trying to contain the damage done is not enough, for the beast that did this will undoubtly have more vile acts up his sleeve, and not all may be directed against earth. If anybody knows more about the people who commited this crime plz come forward and share it with the rest of Toril. I reapet, Theis evil must be dealed with, or the consequences will unaccountable.
> 
> ...




"Naturally the acts committed by the Ice Queen troubles us greatly. However, at the current time we cannot commit troops against that threat as we are under attack from the Imaskari." 



> CONCERNING THE MERITOCRACY AND ME.
> 
> Edena, We aren't at all that powerfulll as you say we are, the combined leaders of the forces of good are so much mor powerful. and serpenteye and I haven't really done anything that can offend everyone, as I strive to make Toril a better place, using unorthodox starategies, such as allying with the athasians,but I have nuetralized the threat they posed to Topril (or tried to, no reaction yet)




True, true. It's quite possible that at least some of the agression directed against us is the result of that exaggeration of the threat we pose.



> The revolt of Amn shocks me to the core, and I sent 1 army of spies to spread beneficial information about the meritocracy, and it's allies in amn, while at the smae time being on a search and destroy mission for any spies from inez hull. I will spread rumors in the armies of Creamsteak thatw ill demoralize them and make them flee their army (Forgot the word). Any pamphlets wriiten by inez will be destroyed when found.
> 
> I will send aletter to Alarah Gomeie, under extreme safety measures explaining what I have done up to know.




In return for this aid we will share with the Zakharans the secret of making the Magic Books.




> I excuse myslef for any arreors made in this post, grammatical or otherwisem but I do not have the time to re read it twice like usual, becaue I have exams on monday.




Good luck with that.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 29, 2003)

_Greetings Janos!

I am willing to drop my clais of Akhuar swamp in exchange of the rights to the great wild wood, in the east of Fearun. It lies very solitary from your lands and I belive that it fits well into my future plans. If you agree with this our nations can live on in friendship.

Greetings Muad Dha Bin, Grand Caliph of The Zakarian Empire._


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 29, 2003)

_Muad Dha Bin,

If that is what it takes to preserve peace, so be it. Take the forest.

Janos Audron_


----------



## Timothy (Mar 29, 2003)

With the aquirement of The great wild wood in the hordelands I will move one army from the greatswamp to the forest, that will then help attacking the hordeland.

I will edit my roster accordingly.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 29, 2003)

"Fine then, you've just created a huge problem for yourselves. Your empire is far too large to defend appropriately, and now your doom is immediate. I'm going to crush your armies, break your enchantments, slaughter your mages, and bring about your final doom."



*Gustav's Army Makeup*
Leading the Armies of great King Gustav are the Gold, Iron, and Mithril Knights respectively. The Gold Knights are healers, empowered and maximized healers who have the capacity to handle a great deal of damage. The weakest gold knight is a 5th Level Paladin/1st Level Gold Knight, and can heal an average of 83 hit points per day. The stronger Gold Knights, a 5th Level Paladin/5th Level can heal 240 hit points per day. The Iron Knights are masters of Siege Warfare, the weakest of which are 5th Level Paladins/1st Level Iron Knights. They have the abilities of master Craftsmen and siege weaponry use, and will focus on the disruption and destruction of any of Serpenteyes forces. The Stronger Iron Knights are roughly 5/5 on average, and have twice the chance of effectively using siege weaponry, as well as the ability to crraft all their weapons with 1st level spells available 1/day inside them. The Mithril Knights are masters of warfare, combat soldiers who can slay their opposition resoundingly. The smite of a Mithril Knight is something powerful, averaging 63.5 damage at 6th level when using an unmodified longsword. The highest Mithril Knights are a match for any undead, and are masters of the virtues.

The Light infantry and conscripts in the army are much better equipped for fighting than any other army in history. The presence of Gustaf's Smelting system and pre-modern industry, combined with the craftsman skills of the order of the Iron Knights makes it quite easy to arm them all with at the very minimum a Longsword and Light Crossbow, and a chain shirt. This is even for the squires and peasents in aid of the army.

*Marching Order*
We break into the enemy country with heavily armored mounted soldiers armed with multiple repeating crossbows (drop when empty and grab another from the holster), and a variety of Lances. This unit is made up of Iron Knights, with a Mithril Knight commander in every rank. We charge through the enemies cities and country, breaking up their formations. Under the cover of this Heavily Armored Invasion, they have the guise of the Divine Might to follow them up. Once a block or so is secured against heavy fire from 'lethal' targets (mages, knights, clerics, druids, sorcerers, wizards, and special traps), the Gold Knights follow in, healing those they can and channeling the purification of the bodies and minds of civilians as best they can. Civilians are then evacuated back to the Kingdoms nearby, to be taken better care of.

*Dauntless Design*
In an effort to once again establish to my enemy why he shouldn't have done this, I'm going to steal these 'drugs' he is freshly distributing, and attempt to hit him right upside the head by shipping it, in mass, back to my homelands for treatment. Meanwhile, we are going to pick off the leadership and generals of his army, including Alexei himself, and attempt to drug those who stand against us.

*Crushing the Iron Maiden*
Gustav will personally break up his enemies armies in the Moonsea Region by using his defensive armies (6 Total) to fight against them, under the guise of a second fighting style. Instead of allowing the enemy to fight their traditional way, he will create gates for celestials to come in from all over the region. These will absorb any difference in number, and then Gustav will follow through by marching his forces around in every region to crush the enemies. Bards are much more plentiful along the moonsea, so their songs will be used to do everything the do so spectacularly. In turn, the Moonsea will also strike the heart of the enemy with an arcane barrage of trap spells. One particularly important trap: Temporary Teleportation circles that drop the Meritochracies troops and soldiers right into the Prisons of Iron Castle (Gustav's New Home).

*Serpenteyes*
The other plan we have is to deliver a pair of fresh Red Dragon Eyes to the table of Alarah, to represent the death of the dragon. It is accompanied by this note...

_You've dominated my friends and family, and then call me an evil person? You've stolen my home-land from me, with magic and poison. You've made this personal, and call me an invader of my own home. This is why you will learn to respect your betters. I respected you, and thought you would understand, now I know your just a greedy accountant. Prepare to recieve your first loss._

*Defensive Positioning*
Just in case it wasn't clarified above, any armies he moves into my home regions will fight the 6 Armies I've left to defend the country. They will move and shift to defend those areas that are being attacked, using the tactics noted in _Crushing the Iron Maiden_.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 29, 2003)

Creamsteak, this here is the roster you put up.



> Zhentil Keep (PL 7) (Moonsea League) - - - - - > 1 Armies (Remaining Defenses of the Moonsea League)
> The Zhentarim (PL 10) (Moonsea League) - - - - - > 1 Armies
> Yulash (PL 2) (Moonsea League)
> Hillsfar (PL 5) (Moonsea League)
> ...




You indeed have 6 armies but they are positioned in the places where you have put them and Serpenteye is attacking you at different locations. As am I. I can take the hordelands and Murghom without any trouble because you have no armies there. You can couteract that you do have to spread out your armies as you are being attacked from too many sides.

So please note what armies will defend what territory instead of stating that your armies will defend everywhere.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 29, 2003)

Going to bed now at this insanely late hour please don't destroy too much While I'm away.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 29, 2003)

*OOC:*


I'm sorry, but what are the Horde-lands?

Also, I don't plan on being everwhere. What I explained above is that I'm going to crush your armies one at a time like good old Alexander the Great would have. Note that if you follow your 'concept' that you can't fight anywhere you don't position armies, you just made it a pain to expand your empire. See, if Serpenteyes is spread so far, and can't move over a six month period, then everyone who wants to can conquer his territories one at a time.

It's also true the contraverse, if you state that you can't move armies during the turn, then Serpenteyes (if nobody fights him) will be able to march over the continent like in risk, by crushing one target/player at a time.

And, I do think it wise to really understand that Edena makes all decisions. Nomatter what you and I think, Edena will decide what happens, and how it happens. We can give direction, and while I 'claim' that I'll smash your armies, probably I will have a great deal tougher time with it than I 'act' like. The same applies to you attacking me, and me attacking serpenteyes.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 29, 2003)

Edena, besides the war, these are my ongoing projects. Just thought I'd post them. (New ones as well) Edit: now listed by priority.

I would also like some info in the great swamp on Oerth



A Militia. To get more then one army out of 10 PL, this army is used for defense of the nation where the army is raised.
Solutions to preserve my mages in case of an anti magic strike.
The development of Blackpowder and applications
Cures against all Dominating Books.
Anti-Magic device.
A better Navy, Submarines using ideas from jules verne and DaVinci.
A Gate to Ghelspad.
[/list=1]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 29, 2003)

Timothy, you remind me of myself from last IR. 

And that gives me an idea...

Edena, I'm going to implement the use of the Trebuchet in my invasion. As a master siege engineer, Gustav will perfect the creation of the weapon, modernized to deliver tons of small lead balls. These lead balls wouldn't be too deadly to troops, had they not been prepared by mass enchantments with fireball and worse. This is our primary siege weapon in use, for the sake of current events.

Figuring that the average Trebuchet we use is 30-60 feet high, with a 25-50 foot arm, we can probably manage a balast of 500 pounds or so, and get a good solid launch of 2000 feet or so. Against 'Hard Targets' like cities and structures, bunkers and dragons, we use 'Solid Shot.' A Solid Shot is a large piece of rounded Mass launched with a contingency Divine Light spell. Against many soft targets, or to deal with air supremecy, we use warped trebuchet arms to fire more 'bowed' arcs of shot at the enemy, in which case we use inch-and-a-half lead and Iron balls for ammunition. These balls are mostly enchanted with Fireball spells that go off at the set distance of striking, creating lines of explosions at any given time. Just one of these should be pretty devastating, so I'm going to believe that I probably have no more than 20 per army, but I will make devastating use of them, and protect them with Iron Knights, Gold Knights, and Summoned Celestials.

Edit: One other idea came to mind. If we are fighting at night, or against anything weak against a Light or Sunlight spell, we will use lead shot once again with multiple Light Spells, thereby acting as a Defender Designator/Blinding Sunlight over a battle-field.

The Reverse is also true, if we need to 'blind' enemies with normal seeing, I'll make heavy use of darkness spells and deeper darkness.

Edit Edit: Ooh, even better idea, I'm also going to make contingincies on 'fireball spread-shot' to instead go off when someone touches them. Instant super-vicious mine-fields wherever we want, whenever we want. This is primarily used to cut enemy movements in half, and cripple their ability to invade.

Edit: Edit: Edit: I expect to be attacked by mages from the sky, so every trebuchet will also make use of a few well-trained anti-mage snipers using long range crossbows and spells to deal with these attackers.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 29, 2003)

> "Son of the Heavens, please listen to my words. There is an ancient alliance between your people and my people, and I have come to honor it. These strangers that offered you help are liars. They want to take your people to their lands, where they will feed them with a drug much worse than the opium the Europeans brought. They will strip them of their freedom, and strip you of your throne, cause when they'll take the drug they won't rever you anymore, they'll rever only the leader of the strangers. They want your people so they'll have an unstoppable army, and they'll use them to fight their own wars.
> Please do not listen to them. Do not travel beyond the portal.
> I can help your people, and they won't need to leave their homes. I'll protect them from their enemies while you will remain their just and holy ruler. Please listen to my words, listen to to the sincere words of one who means no harm to your people, who wants to defend them against those strangers and liars. Look around yourself. Your ancestor trusted my kind. Please trust me."




"No, Great Emperor, it is this beast who is lying" The embassador from the Meritocracy speaks from beside the throne. "We know of the great Celestial Dragons who once aided your country in antiquity. They appeared much like this creature, and your depictions of them. This beast knows this and has therefore changed its appearance to match. We have tought you of the spells of Illusion, great Qing Guangxu? Yes, yes... This creature has either used Illusion of Shapeshanging to appear this way. His true anatomy is much more similar  to the savage beasts that destroyed London and Berlin and broke two powerful Empires." She shows the Emperor images of typical Gold Dragons and Red Dragons. "As you see, great Emperor, besides their colouration they are practically identical. 'Paint a rat with golden paint, it still remains a rat'. And if the rat is infected with the Red Death, it's bites will be all the more savage."
 "As for their other claims," she sneers at the dragon, then looks soothingly at the Emperor. "You yourself has enjoyed the Spice of Harmony, and have you experienced any ill effects? Do you feel like your free will has been removed? Of course not! The dragon is lying to you, noble Emperor. All it wants is that you expell our legions that are protecting you so that it can ravage this country as its kin devastated England and Germany. They carried Queen Victoria away to their world to be violated in every way and raised her as the lowest form of undead to suffer for all eternity, longing for death. Please, great Emperor, do not allow this beast to do this to you. Please, for I love you too much to survive the mere possibility that that could happen to you." 

ooc: There are quite great differences between oriental dragons and occidental dragons. The oriental dragons look pretty much like snakes with legs, a mammalian snout and a lions mane, occasional tufts of hair or fins sticking out in various places on their bodies. The Gold Dragons of DnD do not look remotely like this iIrc, and it was never mentioned before that Lichtenhart's PC was anything but a standard Gold Dragon.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 29, 2003)

A modern cannon will outrange any trebuchet and a single cannonball can destroy it. Cannons are lighter, cheaper and more mobile than trebuchets, and we have imported large quantities of cannons, gatling guns, rifles, heavy artillery, ammunition and explosives from Earth. Smite all you want Creamsteak, by using Domination Books we have learned all the secrets of Earth Technology and tactics and your knights are no match for my modern armies. The Domination Books should also give our soldiers a significantly higher level than yours since they aid greatly in learning. The Drug and the Books should also give my entire population and soldiers a far greater loyalty to me than yours have to you. That should affect the powerlevels.
 Representatives from the Meritocracy will also approach the leadership of the Twisted Rune under white flag and point out that lawful good paladins usually do not work well together with evil undead and if, unlikely as that may seem, Gustav manages to defeat the Meritocracy he will surely turn on them next.

We will summon however many Modrons and Formians that we can get, and send them and our tamed monsters against the Imaskari's forces.



> The other plan we have is to deliver a pair of fresh Red Dragon Eyes to the table of Alarah, to represent the death of the dragon. It is accompanied by this note...
> 
> You've dominated my friends and family, and then call me an evil person? You've stolen my home-land from me, with magic and poison. You've made this personal, and call me an invader of my own home. This is why you will learn to respect your betters. I respected you, and thought you would understand, now I know your just a greedy accountant. Prepare to recieve your first loss.




Alarah reads the note, anger twisting his features at the thought of all those lives, all that money, being destroyed. Snarling he grabs his pen and writes a message in return.

"To Gustav the Iron, lord of the Imaskari

Respect, dear Gustav, is something that can only exist between equals. You were never the equal of me, and now the whole world will surely realise that. Your foolish war, your callous use of magic for the purpose of killing only strengthens the Red Death. By your actions are all the Wizards, Dragons, Faerie and Gods in this world being corrupted by an evil greater than you can ever imagine. You prate of freedom, but you do not know its meaning. Whatever oppression I might be responsible for the opression of the Red Death is far more final. It is an opression, not of the flesh or the mind, but of the soul. You doom this world, and end all the freedoms herein, forever. But you are already tainted, aren't you? Your savage treatment of monsieur Pasteur was the first evidence for that, your foolish attack against my people was the second. Your savage armies raping their way trough my territory, was the third. Feh! I tire of teaching to the unteachable, tossing pearls to swine. Do what you must, dear Gustav. And let the best man win.

Alarah Gomenei, Lord President of the Meritocracy Confederation"


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Mar 29, 2003)

Edena, my forces will add those of Forsaken One in conquest of Earth. I shall offer alliance and give magical knowledge to Germany if they allow Faith of Tiamat to be spread it their lands.

From Emperor Morgoth to Mina:

You serve The One God? Knights of Neraka follow you, so I assume that you mean The Dragon Queen, which I thought was known as Takhisis on Krynn. Therefore you and I are allies, or am I wrong?

I am also consolidating my realms on Faerun as I mentioned in OOC thread, creating a trully totalitarian regime, putting all gifted( especially magically) children in Academies, and developing mass half-Dragon and Half-Devil breeding program.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Mar 29, 2003)

Sollir, have you considered my offer of alliance?

Forsaken One, I have some troubles with being online at the moment, so you have permission to you use some of my forces in our conquests, which you can turn to undeath, hopefully increasing their PL. Let the weak tremble before our might.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 29, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *"No, Great Emperor, it is this beast who is lying" The embassador from the Meritocracy speaks from beside the throne. "We know of the great Celestial Dragons who once aided your country in antiquity. They appeared much like this creature, and your depictions of them. This beast knows this and has therefore changed its appearance to match. We have tought you of the spells of Illusion, great Qing Guangxu? Yes, yes... This creature has either used Illusion of Shapeshanging to appear this way. His true anatomy is much more similar  to the savage beasts that destroyed London and Berlin and broke two powerful Empires." She shows the Emperor images of typical Gold Dragons and Red Dragons. "As you see, great Emperor, besides their colouration they are practically identical. 'Paint a rat with golden paint, it still remains a rat'. And if the rat is infected with the Red Death, it's bites will be all the more savage."
> "As for their other claims," she sneers at the dragon, then looks soothingly at the Emperor. "You yourself has enjoyed the Spice of Harmony, and have you experienced any ill effects? Do you feel like your free will has been removed? Of course not! The dragon is lying to you, noble Emperor. All it wants is that you expell our legions that are protecting you so that it can ravage this country as its kin devastated England and Germany. They carried Queen Victoria away to their world to be violated in every way and raised her as the lowest form of undead to suffer for all eternity, longing for death. Please, great Emperor, do not allow this beast to do this to you. Please, for I love you too much to survive the mere possibility that that could happen to you."
> 
> ooc: There are quite great differences between oriental dragons and occidental dragons. The oriental dragons look pretty much like snakes with legs, a mammalian snout and a lions mane, occasional tufts of hair or fins sticking out in various places on their bodies. The Gold Dragons of DnD do not look remotely like this iIrc, and it was never mentioned before that Lichtenhart's PC was anything but a standard Gold Dragon. *




Still kneeled before the Emperor the Dragon speaks again.
"Again, Son of the Heavens, they're twisting the truth. Indeed the beasts that attacked Berlin and London looked like me, in the same way a Chinese looks like an Englishman. When those beasts attacked, where were the strangers? I was there, and I helped driving them away. My kind is there to help the victims, while the strangers are here, thousand of miles away. They claim that I'm lying, that I'm using magic to fool you, but  these powerful strangers don't defend you from me, they do not destroy the screen I'm hiding behind. They can't, for there is no such screen. There is no magic on me. They claim I want to destroy you, but I came here alone, in peace, with no magic and no army. I didn't threaten anyone, let alone you. You can ask me to leave, whenever you want, and I'll leave.
I came here to pay homage to you, while they don't respect you. They ask you questions and don't wait for the answers. They don't speak with the proper respect to the Son of the Heavens. I am sure that in your wisdom, you know many ways to notice if someone is lying to you. Please use them on me. Ask me something that an invader and a slaver would never tell you or give you. Put me to the test. I have no fear, for the Truth is on my side. Can the strangers say the same?"


OOC: My PC is a Great Wyrm Gold Dragon. They have not seen  a Celestial Dragon in nearly two thousands years. In this time I don't don't think they ever saw anything else more similar than me to them. Besides, my anatomy isn't THAT similar to that of a Dracolich. And you didn't state before you used the Drug on Earth.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 29, 2003)

Hrm... supposing Serpenteyes is right that he can move a great deal of post american civil war artillery, he could do quite a great deal of damage to my units by using standard mortar and cannister shot. It would devastate my units quite well.

Only thing to do about that is cut his supply lines now, and be a rat bastard.

Gustav, once he has knowledge of these weapons (I'll assume that some time lapses first), will have to take matters into his hands to flank the enemies supply lines and cut down on ammunition. He's probably able to teleport this ammo in anyway then...

What do you do about that?

Alright, then, I'm going to have to poison his supply lines instead. Massively, food, water, and Specifically, the mind control drugs (how much of this does he have, Edena, to my knowledge?)

I still think that the massed fire of the magical artillary at my disposal's much more useful against infantry, but he does have me on the cannonade and machine guns versus the artillery and regiments.

I'm also going to need to counter-mand his forces fake moral to the best of my abilities. I'm going to need monsters for this, and lots of them. I try and affix a horde of creatures at my disposal to aid in this, especially creatures that can create an aura of fear. Fear should still pierce his control I assume.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 29, 2003)

Notice:

I'm going to have to do this now, I didn't expect to be forced into this on this turn, but it's becoming necessary. Gustav will go to earth to work with Lichtenhart and William's characters for the purpose of protecting the Earth, especially America, Britain, Japan, and China, from the aggression of the outside forces. It's becoming necessary to gain allies and knowledge here, and these people, these free and noble people, from being dominated by the greedy Alexei.

If William and Lichtenhart need Armies, I'll send my invasion force there to aid them, but only against my aggressors on Toril, those being the afformentioned Alexei, and the dark hoardes. Until they call on me, however, my armies will continue to fight against Alexei and his mind-controlled servitors.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 29, 2003)

> OOC:* My PC is a Great Wyrm Gold Dragon. They have not seen a Celestial Dragon in nearly two thousands years. In this time I don't don't think they ever saw anything else more similar than me to them.
> * Besides, my anatomy isn't THAT similar to that of a Dracolich.
> * And you didn't state before you used the Drug on Earth.




ooc:
*Heh, they sure have plenty of pictures of them though, I've never been in a Chinese restaurant that didn't have at least one depiction of an Oriental dragon.
*There's still a similarity of skeletal anatomy (unless all FOs dragons were demiliches) and even all dracolishes (and other undead dragons) are not completely skeletal. Only the oldest of them have lost all their flesh, and most of FOs are newly transformed. 
*I did, however, state that I used the Drug in all of my territories. Since Edena ruled that China is mine, China is one of my territories and I used the Drug there (though since China in 1885 had about 475 million inhabitants I guess I've not been able to addict them all)

_______

As soon as possible after the first formula of the Drug was created my researchers start anew, to create many new variations of the formula, more resistant to countermeasures. We also use our new knowledge in biochemistry to attempt to create potent and cheap synthetical poisons that can be used on the battlefield in gaseous form. We experiment with high-pressure tanks, combinations of short-lasting antimagic zones and Nerve Gasses, explosives that also give off toxic gas when detonated, and all kinds of fun stuff. 
_______

Creamsteak- I just have to say that I greatly respect your intelligence. You have quite a good grasp on tactics, and you're one innovative sob. It's a pleasure competing against you, regardless of who wins.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 29, 2003)

There is a big uproar in the Underground Alliance. Lord Raynar has just sent a big search party to Earth, spread out to seek certain engineers. Russian scientists have brought up the names of some important people on Earth who are still alive, and Raynar has ordered to get them into the Underground Alliance. 

The most important person, Thomas Edison is being sought heavily, and when found brought to the labs in the Underground Alliance. His knowledge on how to use electricity will make a great difference. Also the brothers Wilbur and Orville Wright are being taken to the UA. The news that they are working on a way to fly without magic or wings will be heavily supported.

The completion of the steam engines allows for more difficult research, electricity, magnetism and more important; warfare. New projects in the Underground Alliance arise, including vehicles with cannons, the first airplane will be created.

In the mean time, a different group of biologists is working full time on a way to cancel the mind affecting drug that has been released. The drug must both cancel the effect of the drug if present and make the target immune to further contact with the drug.

Last, but not least, the UA is trying to get the Magic-Stopping Spell ready.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 29, 2003)

A message is sent to Creamsteak's and William Ronald's characters;

_"Dear Lords

As most of us have already noticed, there is a mind affecting drug going round on Toril, addicting people everywhere and making them listen to only one person. I have gained the knowledge that you have been working on an antidote against this drug. I am willing to help you researching this cure, for this drug might be a bigger threat than the biggest gun in imagination. The free will is an important thing.

If you agree on combining our research, we might speed up the progress. I hope I'll hear a confirmation soon.

For the best,

Lord Raynar Smartface, King of the Underground Alliance."_


----------



## Timothy (Mar 29, 2003)

Muad Dha Bin Sits in his strategy room and lloks at the map. He sees the Armies of Alarah and Gustav battling, and he sees his forces advancing on the eastern holdings of Gustav. His eye then falls on the Isles od Nelanther, Alarah has half of them, hmm, strange I did remeber me having control. Muad checks his reports and finds that he is mistaken. So he'll send the following Letter to his friend.

_Dear Friend

I know you have other pressing matters to take care of, but I would ask of you one small favor. The Nelanther Isles are currently split between us and I would benefit greatly if the whole of the area will be under my rule. This will tighten our bonds further, and I will promiss you my cooperation in any future wars you might encounter

Sincerely

Your Friend Muad Dha Bin._


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 29, 2003)

> Dear Friend
> 
> I know you have other pressing matters to take care of, but I would ask of you one small favor. The Nelanther Isles are currently split between us and I would benefit greatly if the whole of the area will be under my rule. This will tighten our bonds further, and I will promiss you my cooperation in any future wars you might encounter
> 
> ...




The Zakharan Empire had proven to be a truly worthy ally and their request wasn't unreasonable by any means. Gustav had been right in one thing, Meritocracy holdings were too spread out, and allies were more vaulable than a few dots of land in the ocean. 

"Dear Friend and Ally,
You have my sincere gratitude for your assistance in our battles against the misguided fools of the Imaskari. As a token of that gratitude we will grant your request.

Alarah Gomenei, lord President of the Meritocracy"

Edena: I will transfer my troops in the Nelanther Isles (1 army iIrc) to Tethyr, to fight against Creamsteak. Timothy gets the nelanther isles.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 30, 2003)

*OOC: Unless I greatly misunderstand Edena's rules, we can only move armies once in a six month term.  I have NOT moved my armies because I understood this was the rule.
So, maybe we want to slow down on moving armies until Edena says we can move armies about.  (I did not anticipate THIS problem with moving armies, but I see them.)

That is why I will consider any criticisms of my character not moving his troops unfair.  I think Edena did NOT want us to move our troops.
*


*Top Secret for Edena:  If you allow me to do so, I will move 4 armies to Earth and work on evacuating refugees and fighting the invaders.  The armies will appear in China, Britain, the Austo-Hungarian Empire and Africa.

Seven of my remaining armies will remain to protect my territories.  I will add two armies to the liberation of Amn, Calimshan, and Tethyr.  As of this very moment, my armies stand ready to move when called for by creamsteak.

*





A letter:

From Ardan Turval, President of the Free Nations of Faerun to the honorable Lord Raynar:

Yes, I shall combine my efforts to yours.  I am sending representatives to work with you.  I believe now is the time for all people of good will to stand together in peace and friendship.

I look forward to meeting with you, but there is an urgent matter I must address.

Sincerely,
Ardan Turval



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by Serpenteye
> "No, Great Emperor, it is this beast who is lying" The embassador from the Meritocracy speaks from beside the throne. "We know of the great Celestial Dragons who once aided your country in antiquity. They appeared much like this creature, and your depictions of them. This beast knows this and has therefore changed its appearance to match. We have tought you of the spells of Illusion, great Qing Guangxu? Yes, yes... This creature has either used Illusion of Shapeshanging to appear this way. His true anatomy is much more similar to the savage beasts that destroyed London and Berlin and broke two powerful Empires." She shows the Emperor images of typical Gold Dragons and Red Dragons. "As you see, great Emperor, besides their colouration they are practically identical. 'Paint a rat with golden paint, it still remains a rat'. And if the rat is infected with the Red Death, it's bites will be all the more savage."
> "As for their other claims," she sneers at the dragon, then looks soothingly at the Emperor. "You yourself has enjoyed the Spice of Harmony, and have you experienced any ill effects? Do you feel like your free will has been removed? Of course not! The dragon is lying to you, noble Emperor. All it wants is that you expell our legions that are protecting you so that it can ravage this country as its kin devastated England and Germany. They carried Queen Victoria away to their world to be violated in every way and raised her as the lowest form of undead to suffer for all eternity, longing for death. Please, great Emperor, do not allow this beast to do this to you. Please, for I love you too much to survive the mere possibility that that could happen to you."
> ...





Ardan  appears alongside Khrysophrenos bearing a locked box and kneels before the Son of Heaven.  He is unarmed, not even carrying a staff.  

"Oh, Noble Son of Heaven, Emperor of Chung Kuo, the Middle Kingdom, heed the words of Khrysophrenos.  I am Ardan Turval, President of the Free Nations of Faerun, bringing you worlds of warning and proof of the words of Khrysophrenos.  I swear to you on the graves of my father, and by all my ancestors that I am here of my own volition and that Khyrsophrenos did not deceive you when he said that he came alone.   Noble Son of Heaven, I humbly ask to assist your people and beg pardon if my appearance has given you offence.  I now beg leave to speak on behalf of Khysophreos."

"Like the British who sold wrongfullly sold opium to your people, Alarah Gomenei seeks to dominate your people.  You have struggled to secure the legitimate rights of your nation."

"Alarah Gomenei has developed a drug to weaken the will of his subjects so that they will obey him. He also has previously used domination magics to enslave others to his will.  This box," Ardan opens the box, "contains evidence of Alarah Gomenei's actions."

"Furthermore, he has maintained good relations with the Cult of the Dragon and others who are evil conquerors.  He is what we have been able to discern of the Meritocracy's dealings with the Cult of the Dragon, the Church of Tiamat, and others responsible for the disaster on Earth.   I also have works detailing Alarah Ghomeini's rise to power."

Ardan raises a stack of papers for the Emperor to present it to him if he wishes.  

"This document shows how he subverted the rule of the nations of Calimshan, Amn, and Tethyr.   Here are letters from their rightful rulers asking that I help liberate their territories, free their citizens of domination magics, and drug addiction.  If Alarah Gomeini has dealt unfairly with those sovreigns, then the question arises as to how justly he shall deal with you, Noble Son of Heaven.   I humbly ask you to examine the evidence before you."


"Your Imperial Majesty, here are photographs of the drugs being distributed to YOUR subjects by Alarah Gomenei's representatives.  Most Noble Emperor of Chung Kuo, trust Khrysophrenos and my own words.  

"I stand here before you as man of humble birth.  I am unarmed and have no army behind me. Trust your heart, Son of Heaven.  I am not your enemy nor is the noble Khrysophrenos."

"As I speak, I am providing food and medical aid to your people and all peoples of the Earth.  I am also offering safe haven, only delaying a person's passage to my lands to check for any evidence of illness -- and then curing the illness.  If any wish to ally with me, they can so.  However, I am providing aid to all the peoples of the Earth. -- regardless of what they think of me.  Although I have made offers of alliance to many, helping Earth is critical.  Your Imperial Majesty,  I shall respect you and your decision regardless of your choice."

"It is your sovreign right to choose whom you ally.  I ask you to trust your heart.  When I can, I shall seek to move my forces to drive off the invaders to your world -- invaders whom my documents show regular diplomactic contact with the Meritocracy.  Your Imperial Majesty,  I humbly ask for your permission to deploy an army in any territory you name to fight the invaders.  In this matter, I am at your command. "

"Noble Son of Heaven, Khrysophrenos seeks to honor an ancient pact with your people.   He is indeed as he appears.  If his appearance was an illusion, would not Alarah Gomeini dispel it before your own eyes.  He cannot do so because Khrysophrenos is a dragon, of the highest character and honor.  I am honored to account him as a friend."

"I also desire your friendship.  Most Noble Son of Heaven, you may ask me any question to prove my good will to you."

"Your Imperial Majesty, examine the evidence and decide for yourself.  Your people have already struggled to overcome those who have unjustly sought to dominate your people by drugs.  Do not fall for the words of one who seeks to use drugs and enchantments to do what the British could not do."

"It is true that I offered alliance to the British.  I sought to work with them to mend their ways, to teach them to treat all the peoples of Earth with justice.  There is nobility of spirit in all lands and people that like the rarest rose must be cultivated to achieve its full bloom.  Noble Son of Heaven, I have faith in your wisdom and your goodness.  I ask you to trust your eyes and the wisdom of your own heart.  May Chung Kuo and its people be forever blessed."


Ardan has the box before the document ready to give it to the Emperor of China if the Son of Heaven desires it.  The evidence is the best that the Free Nations has been able to gather about the actions of the Meritocracy, the Cult of the Dragon, Mina, Chessenta and its allies, and all allies associated with these powers.  The photographs are backed by evidence of drug distribution in China by the Meritocracy.


*Going off line until tomorrow.  I have a game tonight.  Edena, I hope you are feeling well.   Edited to correct my spelling errors.*


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 30, 2003)

Orinil selects three of his most skilled spies and briefs them on a mission of upmost importance. They will be inserted into the court (and harem if applicable - who knows how a despots tastes run 
 ) of Alarah with the long term mission to gain positions where they are able to administer the Meritocracy's own drug to high ranking officials within the meritocracy. They are instructed to aim for quality instead of quantity - to hold off their actions until they have the opportunity to act against the highest level people they believe they can reach, Alarah himself if possible.


Orinil begins researching the new Earth technology of the phonograph. The Sharn begin working in top secret to engineer this device whilst Orinil begins planning for the recording of his first non-written pieces of propoganda, whistle blowing and misinformation.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 30, 2003)

*ATTENTION EVERYBODY*

Just got home and got caught up.  However, *I'd like to suggest that nobody makes any further posts until Edena has a chance to get caught up and respond to what's going on right now.*

After all, we don't want to have him overwhelmed with events going on.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 30, 2003)

Agreed Draco


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 30, 2003)

Good Idea Draco.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 30, 2003)

*Please Read and go to the OOC Thread!*

*PLEASE READ THIS  POST!!! PLEASE STOP POSTING!!!*  

I spoke with Edena this afternoon.  He tried to start his computer, a G-4 Macintosh, this morning and it would not start.  So, he is unable to come to the EN Boards and respond to your posts.  (He was looking forward to this, as he is feeling much better.  He said he is very impressed by the quality of the posts in the IR and by the players.)  He wishes he could come to the boards and respond to your posts.

Edena told me that he will try to purchase a G-5 Macintosh, which should be out on the market in a few months.  

We need to stop posting here and go to the IR: OOC thread where I will relate the rest of what Edena said to me.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 31, 2003)

Alright, thread closed. I'll expect no more posts till Edena's back.


----------

